# I am woman hear me roa...  Er... What?



## CowPimp (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm not entirely sure how frequently I am going to update this journal, but I figured I would make one so I can at least chart my progress at some kind of regular interval.  I will try to update a few times per week, but I am not making any promises.

I kind of trailed off on my last journal, which was my jaunt into HST.  I just couldn't get into HST.  I don't like how you have to preceed your final workout of every 2 weeks with 4-5 pussy workouts where you stop short of failure on every single set.  Hogwash.

My new routine is based on a book I just read not too long ago called Dinosaur Training by Brooks Kubik.  In fact, I made a couple of posts about it in the training section: One was a mini review of the book; the other was a layout of my routine.

I'm going to be trying his split of 2 days (Tuesday, Friday or Monday, Thursday) one week and 3 days (Monday, Wednesday, Friday) the following week.

As you all will see, I am at least marginally stronger than the last time I started a journal.  This is mostly thanks to Max-OT, but I was ready to try this new routine after reading the book.  The book was very inspiring.  

On another note, I decided to max out on deadlifts last week just for the Hell of it.  I finally pulled 405.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 22, 2005)

*Tuesday, June 21st*

*Squats*
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
265 x 3

*Military Press*
45 x 5
65 x 5
95 x 5
145 x 6

*Bent Rows*
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 6

*Farmer's Walk*
80s x 3/4 + 1/4 Round Trips

*Full Decline Situps*
20 x 15
20 x 9

For some reason my squats lost a couple reps (Although this happened the previous week while still doing Max-OT, so they remained the same as that number).  They held fast at 3 repetitions, although it took like 8 seconds to get the positive portion to lockout.  I did attempt a 4th, but basically got stuck in the hole pushing with all my might until the bar pushed me back to the rack.  Nonetheless, this is still the highest my olympic squats have ever been.

Everything else improved.  My military presses went up a reptition, and I will be increasing weight.  The same with my bent rows.  I will finally be using 2 plates with bent rows.  I was using 2 plates with Yates rows at one point when I did Westside, but I think 195 was the highest I ever went on standard pronated rows.  I also added weight on my full decline situps.  I like these better than the 5 degree decline situps I was doing because I don't have to muscle 75 pounds into place to make it a good workout, although I will be forced to eventually I hope.

Farmer's walks are damned hard.  I was dissapointed with what I did, but that leaves lots of room for improvement.  I love improvement.  I made 3/4 of a round trip in my gym (Probably 20-30 seconds).  Then I almost dropped the DB in my right hand on my foot.  I set them down, took about 5 deep breaths, then carried the DBs back to the rack.

All in all I enjoyed this workout.  All the warmup sets made me feel like I was doing some work.  However, this type of workout suits my mental abilities well.  I'm much more focused by the time I hit that final working set.  Very enjoyable first day training like a dinosaur!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

Great w/o Cow, I look forward to seeing how you do on this program


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome back, CP.

Workout looks good, how have you been?  You didn't like HST?  I am doing an HST-like routine this summer, hopefully I'll like it.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 22, 2005)

Lookin good man, congrats on the 405 pull. I too love improvement, good luck!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2005)

Fuck Yeah Man!!  Dinasour training is some of my favorite shit!  I am defenitly going to check in on this journal!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 25, 2005)

*Friday, June 24th*

*Rocco32*
I appreciate it.  I have high expectations for this routine.

*soxmuscle*
I suppose life has been good.  We moved to a new place where I might start being able to save money and maybe a semester or two down the road get back into school full time and work part time.  Thanks for asking.

Anyway, HST was a nice change of pace at first.  However, I'm a very strength-oriented guy.  HST just didn't do anything special for strength.  The workouts are very good at conditioning you, especially with 60 second rest intervals.  Even so, I don't like only going balls to the wall 20% of the time.  HIT is much more my style.

*fUnc17*
Thanks func.  Who doesn't love improvement?  That's what the iron game is all about.

*P-funk*
I'm glad to hear that, as I'd love to have your input along the way.


*Deadlifts*
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
385 x 2

*Bench Press*
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 4 + 0

*Turkish Getups*
30 x 11

*Side Bends*
60 x 20
60 x 20

*Curls*
115 x 3

I enjoyed this workout, although I'm a tad dissapointed with this bench press.  I'm sure it will go up, but that's what it stuck at the last 2 Max-OT workouts.  However, I did just overcome a plateau at 215 x 4 which had been in place forever, so I should be patient.  Also, I disliked the fact that I tried for a RP repetition and failed.  My arms were fried, totally.  My bench press is weird in that I can apply my strength to a 1RM far more effectively relative to reps.  At 215 x 4 I hit 265 for a single.

The deadlifts went well, and I almost got a 3rd rep.  I got stopped like half way up.  I tried damned hard though; I was sitting half way up for a good 10 seconds before my back was beginning to round and I decided to let up.  I have never been stuck half way on a deadlift, always stuck at the very bottom.  I think that's a good sign, as my lower back has probably gotten stronger.  3 reps will come next workout I think.

Turkish getups are a bitch.  Wow.  My shoulders got really tired supporting the weight, and it's taxing on the entire upper body.  The lower body gets worked slightly, but the upper body is ripped a new one.  Everyone in my gym  was looking at me like I was insane, so I think that means I'm on the right track.

Never did side bends before.  I'll use more weight next time.

Although I hit 115 x 3 last time I worked out, I cheated up my last rep with a lot of leaning.  This time it was clean, but definitely slow.  I went for a 4th and got stopped at the bottom.  Nonetheless, I pushed until my muscles started giving out.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 25, 2005)

> Everyone in my gym was looking at me like I was insane, so I think that means I'm on the right track.



At least you had the guts to do that. I probably wouldnt have. Can you explain how turkish getups are done? Any pics/videos of it?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 25, 2005)

> My bench press is weird in that I can apply my strength to a 1RM far more effectively relative to reps. At 215 x 4 I hit 265 for a single.



some people are just strong in certain rep ranges.  I am the same way with my squats and deadlifts.  I am good for a rep or two but after that I pretty much eat it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice workout bro! 385 for a double in deadlift is great. Keep it up man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> some people are just strong in certain rep ranges.  I am the same way with my squats and deadlifts.  I am good for a rep or two but after that I pretty much eat it.


 Same here. Another great w/o Cow. Guess I need to order a copy of dinosaur training


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 26, 2005)

hmmm turkish getups and side bends, sounds like my kettlebell program. I absolutely LOVE those two exercises, side bends rape your lats like no other!! Not to mention the cardio workout you get from the getups, they are fun. 

w/o looks good


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 27, 2005)

*Monday, June 27th*

*shiznit2169*
Turkish getups are simple.  You lay flat on your back on the floor.  You hold a weight out with your elbow locked.  Now get up without letting the weight touch the floor and maintaining a locked elbow.  I usually put my other arm on the ground to brace me then switch arms while I'm standing before I lay back down.  Google will provide you with pics/videos.

*P-funk*
It sucks that certain lifts are that way, but I guess we have to take the good with the bad.  Glad to hear I'm not the only one.

*MonStar*
Thank you for the kind words sir.

*Rocco32*
Thanks Rocco.  I highly recommend you do.  If you take nothing else from it, it will provide you with a lot of motivation.

*fUnc17*
I actually enjoyed side bends myself, although I have always been reluctant to try them for no good reason.  Getups are likely to become one of my favorites.  I really enjoyed the overall worked feeling that is similar to that of cleans.


*Bottom Squats*
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
245 x 1

*Standing DB Military Press*
10 x 5
20 x 5
40 x 5
60 x 7

*Pullups*
-80 x 5
-40 x 5
0 x 5
40 x 6

*Farmer's Walk*
80 x 1

*Captain's Chair*
15 x 17

*Hanging Leg Raise*
0 x 7

I didn't know what to expect with the bottom squats.  Been a while since I've done these, and I've never done them olympic style.  I got one solid rep, then paused for a few seconds on the rack at the bottom and went for a second.  I failed a few inches off the rack but kept pushing.  I slowly went back onto the rack but continued to push with all my might for another 5-10 seconds after contacting the rack.

DB overhead presses went well.  I went up significantly from the last time I tried them a couple weeks ago.  I went for another, but basically was stuck at the bottom, although I kept pushing for 5-10 seconds in the bottom position.

Chinups were great.  I have never been able to chinup with this much weight.  It's getting hard to keep the weight between my feet.  I need a weight belt.  I went really hard on these.  I got about half way up on my 7th and did about a 10-15 second long negative pulling as hard as I could until the weight finally dragged me down.

I got a little bit further with my farmer's walk this time.  Hopefully next time I can add another 1/4 of a trip.  I think I'll stick with this weight until I make somewhere in the neighborhood of 2-4 round trips along the route I take.

Although I wanted to grab a bench and lay down by this time, I finished with some ab work.  Went up on my captain's chair and got stuck about half way on my final repetition which led to a 5-10 second negative at the end.  Hanging leg raises were so damned hard at this point.  It took a lot of concentration just to make sure I maintained my grip.  I could definitely do more of these if I started fresh, but my core was fried.  Next time I'll do 2 sets of these instead.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2005)

good workout pimp.

Bottom squats acre the shit out of me.  You have to be really tight to get that bar up otherwise all hell breaks loose on your spine.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2005)

good workout pimp.

Bottom squats acre the shit out of me.  You have to be really tight to get that bar up otherwise all hell breaks loose on your spine.


Anyway.  I know you are short on change but I have some links to making home made strong man implements, farmers walks, thick bars etc....so maybe you can take some of these ideas for your home gym and add them in when you get the chance.  Somebody emailed them to me so you can check them out.



> http://bigtonyscrivens.homestead.com/files/homefarmer.jpg
> >  These arn't mine but i have built a pair just like
> > it. They work very well. the timbers are treated 6x6
> > like they sell at homedepot. Handle size need to be 1
> ...


----------



## WATTS (Jun 27, 2005)

looking strong pimp, keep up the good work.. hell man 6 full pullups with 40lbs over bodyweight is great man. keep the weights progressing


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I didn't know what to expect with the bottom squats. Been a while since I've done these, and I've never done them olympic style. I got one solid rep, then paused for a few seconds on the rack at the bottom and went for a second. I failed a few inches off the rack but kept pushing. I slowly went back onto the rack but continued to push with all my might for another 5-10 seconds after contacting the rack.


 The frist few times I did those it was hard as hell, then I got kind of used to it and went up a lot in weight. I bet you make a lot of progress in these the next few weeks. I'm glad someone started a dinosaur training journal, I was wondering how good it works.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 27, 2005)

Your workouts are awesome.  They look like a ton of fun.  What is this dinasaur training you speak of?  any links?  First you introduce me to westside, now this... whats next.. haha


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Your workouts are awesome.  They look like a ton of fun.  What is this dinasaur training you speak of?  any links?  First you introduce me to westside, now this... whats next.. haha




Dinosaur training is a book by Brooks Kubik.  Do a search for the book.  I believe you can get it at ironmind.com.  Brooks also has his own web page...

Brooks Kubik


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 28, 2005)

"I am a Woman."? .. oh ok.. so in real life you are actually a black woman called 'Chaka Khan' ?   






Good luck with the new routine, Cow. I'll be following along.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

Another great w/o Cow, keep it up


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2005)

Pimp, don't know if you mentioned it and I just missed it, but are you training onece ever two days like Kubik reccomneds or doing something else?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 29, 2005)

> Bottom Squats
> 95 x 5
> 135 x 5
> 185 x 5
> 245 x 1


Are these starting from the bottom position?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Are these starting from the bottom position?




yea, off the pins.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2005)

How would squats off the pins differ from pausing in the hole?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> How would squats off the pins differ from pausing in the hole?




even when pausing in the hole you have had to of performed an eccentric contraction which is going to generate some energy.  Going straight from the bootm up is harder as you really have to work to over come the bars static inertia.  Also, there is a big core element involved.  If you pause in the hole you are performing the eccentric to get there and that is giving you time to get set and get tight.  Starting from the bottom you don't have that option.  When you get under the bar you need to tighten up and it is go time.  That is it.  If you are not tight that bar is not moving.  It is just like doing anything else from the pins, like bottom position bench presses (or what the west side guys would call suspend bench press I guess.).


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks, P-funk.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks P-funk, exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 30, 2005)

*P-funk*
They don't scare me.  If you even think about pushing up without a tight core you realize the error in your ways before the bar even gets off the pins.  You fold like a shitty lawn chair.

Thanks for those links by the way.  I am especially interested in the farmer's walk implements for when I outpace the dumbbells.  I'm also planning on going with an army surplus bag and some sand in the near future.  Some issues with my car are putting me in the negative on money right now, so in due time.

I'm alternating between 2 and 3 days per week.  Last week was Tuesday (Or Wednesday, I forget) & Saturday.  This week it's Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.  Although this week the last workout may be Saturday depending on how things turn out with my car.  We shall see.

By the way, thanks for fielding the questions presented by others.

*WATTS*
Thanks man.  I appreciate the support.

*ihateschoolmt*
I hope you're right about my progress.  Although I think I'm about to start cutting again.  I really would like to be cut for the remainder of the summer.  I have fat kid syndrome I think.  Anyway, I hope my journal is helpful to you.

*soxmuscle*
Looks like P covered ya good, but thanks for stopping in.

*BulkMeUp*
I hope you enjoy the ride.  Yeah, I like to make goofy journal titles.

*Rocco32*
Thank ya sir.

*MonStar*
Yes sir, beginning with the concentric part of the lift.

*CaptainDeadlift*
Although P explained the concept well, I think I have another example that will really give you an idea of the difference.  Take deadlifting for low reps for example, like 3-5.  The first repetition is always the hardest for me to get off the floor.  Even with a pause in between, the subsequent repetitions are easier because of the stored elastic energy from the eccentric portion of the motion.  Judging by your name, I'm sure you understand this phenomenon well.

*Good Mornings*
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
235 x 6

*DB Bench Press*
20 x 5
40 x 5
60 x 5
90 x 4

*Cleans*
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3

*Hanging Leg Raise*
0 x 10
0 x 7

*Calf Raises*
500 x 10

Good mornings went quite well.  I was only expecting 5, but I banged out a 6th with some struggle.  I went for a 7th, but the weight slowly pushed me back to the rack, where I continued to push for another few seconds.  I have readjusted my positioning on this lift.  I know have the bar sitting slightly higher up my back (Increased lever arm distance) and I go down farther than when I did Westside.  Despite this, I am still slightly stronger on this lift.

DB bench was about where I expected it.  I pushed hard for a 5th but got stuck an inch or two off my trunk.  I kept pushing even when the DBs came back into contact with my trunk for another few seconds.

Been a while since I've done cleans, but they went well.  My traps are sore as I type this.  Nothing ever makes my traps sore like cleans.  Also, I only used 60 second rest intervals in between these sets.

I've decided to go with captain's chairs on workout 3 and hanging leg raises on workout 4.  I finally got double digit reps on this movement.  I don't think I have ever hit that before.  Also, I can barely get any ROM after my last rep.  Although I try to curl my legs up as hard as possible in a nearly static position until complete exhaustion.

Calf raises went well.  I like using such heavy weight.  I really struggled for an 11th but couldn't quite lock it out.  Bah.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2005)

> Thanks for those links by the way. I am especially interested in the farmer's walk implements for when I outpace the dumbbells. I'm also planning on going with an army surplus bag and some sand in the near future. Some issues with my car are putting me in the negative on money right now, so in due time.



making the sand bag with the army duffel bag is a good idea.  Kubik says you can make the bag adjustable in weight if you take smaller bags and only fill 10-20lbs of sand in them.  Then throw the smaller bags into the army bag.  Not only is it cleaner and less likely to leak everywhere but you can adjust the weight up or down depending on what you are doing.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 30, 2005)

> Hanging Leg Raise
> 0 x 10
> 0 x 7



how can you do these? They are freakin impossible. I cant get by 2 reps without swinging back and forth like crazy. It's hard to keep my body still vertically. I really want to do these but the swinging prevents me from doing it and makes me look like a fool.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 30, 2005)

yea, i used to keep swinging as well. But with practice i learnt to use my legs to prevent that. I can do 3 sets 11 reps each. But i dont think i am doing it right as a dont feel anything much in my abs


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 5, 2005)

*Sunday, July 3rd*

On Friday night I power walked for like 2.5 hours because, let's just the car I was in was impounded.  I don't really want to get into details, but I didn't do anything wrong.

Saturday evening I did some sprinting for about 10 minutes.  I would sprint and walk in intervals.  I warmed up for 5 minutes or so with light jogging.

I'm cutting for the next couple of weeks.  I slacked on my diet somewhat last week, although not too badly.  I think I'm going to maintain for a bit after that.  I am to do cardio a minimum of 2 days this week, if not 3.

*P-funk*
That makes sense.  I was thinking of having duffel bags at 50 pound intervals, but that is much more economical and easier to deal with if I were to use sandbags twice in a workout.  Good call.

*shiznit2169*
Actually, I go fairly slow and if I accidentally come down a little too fast I just touch my toes the floor briefly enough to stop me and continue.

*BulkMeUp*
That's pretty good man.  This is a hard movement.  Try to curl your hips and focus on that.  Sometimes I tend to use a little too much arm and add a little dash of pullover to the motion.

*Squats*
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
265 x 4

*Military Press*
45 x 5
65 x 5
95 x 5
155 x 3

*Bent Rows*
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 4

*Farmer's Walk*
80s

*Full Decline Situps*
20 x 16
20 x 10

Interesting workout because I went to Gold's Gym.  My gym closed early and I schemed my way in for a workout.  All movements using a barbell are actually 2 pounds more because of the clips.

Got another rep on my squats.  Failed near the bottom on this movement.  I would be very happy with merely getting a 5th repetition next time.

I was disspointed in the military press, although this is the most weight I've ever used in the movement and I was going a tad lower than normal.  I think I could've had the 4th had I exploded a little more from the bottom.  I got stuck about half way up on this movement.  I'm thinking my triceps are the weak link here.  I think I'll hit 5 next time.

Bent rows went about as expected.  I was very close to a 5th.  I could've quite move the bar the last 4-6".  I really went hard on these.  My legs started shaking after the incredibly long negative started to take its toll.

Because of the different gym, I just rocked the farmer's walks until total failure.  Not sure how it compares to previous distances.

Slightly different decline setup, but I gained a rep on both sets.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 6, 2005)

*Tuesday, July 5th*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
385 x 3

*Bench Press (CG + WG-RP)*
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3 + 1

*Turkish Getups*
30 x 13

*Side Bends*
70 x 18
70 x 16

*Curls*
115 x 3

I eeked out that 3rd rep on deadlifts this time.  It took me several seconds to complete the motion, but the weight came up.  That set exhausted me.  395 x 3, here I come.

Let me explain the bench press.  I am thinking my triceps are currently my weak link in my pushing movements as the bar comes up quick off my chest and slows down about half way up, and a similar situaiton occurs with overhead presses.  I did some CG reps (Powerlifting CG position), then I rest paused out a rep with my normal wider grip.  I'm hoping I get that 225 x 5 next time.  Hopefully this did some kinda good.  I may do some lockouts instead of DB presses if I don't hit my goal next time I do the BB bench.

I added a couple repetitions to the getups.  Again, these kicked my ass more than you can imagine.  I'm going to increase the weight 2.5 pounds next time, maybe 5 if I'm feeling bold.

Side bends were pushed really hard.  I was sweating my ass off by the time I got to these.  I do my weaker side first and match it with my stronger side, although the difference is only a repetition or so.

Curls stayed the same.  I'll stick with them for a bit, but I might try going heavier or lighter if this poundage doesn't move next time.  I've never tried a heavy single curl, but the author of Dinosaur Training recommends them.  We shall see.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 11, 2005)

*Saturday, July 9th*

*Bottom Squats*
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 3
245 x 1

*DB Military Press*
10 x 5
20 x 5
40 x 5
67.5 x 4

*Pullups*
-80 x 5
-40 x 5
0 x 5
45 x 4

*Farmer's Walk*
80s x 1 1/3 + 1/3 + Static

*Hanging Leg Raises*
0 x 12
0 x 8 + 1

Bottom squats stayed the same.  I could've exploded out of the hole a bit better 2nd repetition, but my intensity was pretty good otherwise.

DB overhead pressing looked about right.  Used more weight than last time.

Pullups looking strong too.  Used more weight than last time as well.

Farmer's walk resulted in a bit of extra distance.  I rest paused the remaining distance to the DB rack, then I statically held my DBs at my sides until my grip started to fail.

I gained a couple reps on this movement for the first set, and another rep or so second set.  It's hard to reach total failure, so I rest paused out another rep after the last set.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2005)

Random Update:

I did some lifting on Tuesday.  I decided to take the next 5 days off lifting, as I haven't taken a break in a while and my sleep schedule has been getting screwed up because of work.  I keep having to stay late because of the bad weather racking the east coast (I work the evening shift at the airport).  It has been at least 4 months since I've taken a break.  It'll be good in the end I think, although I'm already getting antsy.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 30, 2005)

*Friday, July 29th*

*Squats*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
265 x 4

*Military Press*
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 1
155 x 5

*Bent Rows*
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
230 x 4

*Farmer's Walk*
80s x 1 1/2 + 1/2 + Static

*Full Decline Situps*
20 x 17
20 x 13

Fairly productive workout.  Unfortunately, my squats didn't go up.  I think I'm gonna try an incredibly slow negative at the end, a rest pause rep, or a combination of both if I don't hit 5 repetitions next time.  I'm getting closer though.  My 4th rep came up quite a bit faster than last time.

My military pressing went up, so I am gonna shoot for 160x5 next time.

I increased the weight on bent rows but didn't go up in reps.  I'll shot for 5 next time.

Farmer's walks are about the same.  Once I hit 2 round trips I'll increase the weight, or unless I stagnate on this exercise.

Full decline situps went up a bit.  Increased resistance following fairly soon.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 2, 2005)

*Monday, August 1st*

I did about 30 minutes of jogging on Saturday, and a little bit of swimming on Sunday.

*Deadlifts*
135 x 3
225 x 2
315 x 1
390 x 2

*Bench Press*
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 3 - Superset - Dips x 8

*Turkish Getups*
35 x 15

*Side Bends*
72.5 x 20
72.5 x 20

*Curls*
110 x 4 + 1

Deadlifts remained the same.  I might try a rest pause repetition if I don't get that 3rd repetition next time.  This time I got the bar off the floor a foot or more on the attempted 3rd rep, but it just pulled me back down.  If it fails next time, I'm going to try for a single with 415.  If, thereafter, my deadlifts don't go up again, I might try a bout with higher repetitions.

Bench press also remained the same.  I decided to superset with dips because my triceps are obviously the weak link.  It moves off my torso pretty quick, which I attribute to my improved lat strength, until the movement is all tricep.  Then I just hit a wall.  If my bench press still refuses to move up another rep or two, then I'm going to try heavy lockouts.  I have some other ideas brewing as well.

Good progress on both turkish getups (DEATH) and side bends.

Curls were about the same.  We'll see how I do at this weight over the next week or two.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

*Wednesday, August 3rd*

*Bottom Squats*
95 x 3
135 x 2
185 x 1
230 x 3

*Standing DB Press*
10 x 5
30 x 3
50 x 1
70 x 4

*Pullups*
5
5 x 3
25 x 1
47.5 x 4 + 1 Negative (Extremely slow with BW)

*Farmer's Walk*
80s x 1.5 + .5 + Static (Much longer than before - Estimated 5 vs 30 seconds)

*Hanging Leg Raises*
15
10 + 1 Negative

Added 5 pounds to my bottom squats without losing a rep.  Can't complain.

Added 2.5 pounds to my standing overhead presses, but I lost a rep.  Hopefully I get it next run.

Added 2.5 pounds to my pullups, but I lose a rep.  Again, hopefully I get this the next time around.

Farmer's walks stayed the same in terms of distance, but the static hold at the end was much longer.  If I don't travel any further after the next run, then I'll just increase the resistance another 2.5 pounds and hope to maintain the same distance.

Hanging leg raises looked good.  Added a clean repetition on both sets.

Overall, this felt like a pretty good workout.  I used a lot of intensity, and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2005)

Looks like a brutal workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Looks like a brutal workout.



Indeed it was.  All the people at my gym give me weird looks when they see me finishing a set where the last repetition takes like 10 seconds to complete and I go for yet another.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm thinking that I'm going to ignore DB bench presses for a while and stick to the barbell.  I think if I don't hit 4 repetitions this time, I will start doing lockouts and/or decline presses again.  I always respond pretty well to both of them, but it's been a bit since I've done either one.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Indeed it was.  All the people at my gym give me weird looks when they see me finishing a set where the last repetition takes like 10 seconds to complete and I go for yet another.



lol, i get those looks all the time. Usually for pullups or curls, i struggle to get up the last rep which takes a good 10 seconds but i keep trying to go for more and most of the time, i get it but after like 15+ seconds! People think i am crazy


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> lol, i get those looks all the time. Usually for pullups or curls, i struggle to get up the last rep which takes a good 10 seconds but i keep trying to go for more and most of the time, i get it but after like 15+ seconds! People think i am crazy



Yeah, people are pussies.  I mean, I understand the whole high volume approach, but you still should have to exert some level of effort.  I love the people who spend 90 minutes in the gym and don't break a sweat.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 5, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, people are pussies.  I mean, I understand the whole high volume approach, but you still should have to exert some level of effort.  I love the people who spend 90 minutes in the gym and don't break a sweat.



or people who complete a set, talk with their buddies or go in the other room to catch up the news or the game on tv and come back after 5 minutes to complete another set without any effort at all, repeat.

Ridiculous.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 6, 2005)

*Friday, August 5th*

*Good Mornings*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
250 x 3

*Bench Press*
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 3

*Cleans*
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
200 x 3
200 x 3
200 x 3

Although I lost a couple of repetitions on the good mornings, I did go up in weight.  I'll have them back in no time.  Either way, I'm happy because I've never really used this much weight for more than a single.

Bench press stayed the same.  I really slipped out of form on this.  I need to focus very intently.  Although I keep saying I want to do some lockouts and such, I want to stick with some extra BB benching for the moment and improve my form.  I think that is what's holding me back currently.  I am quite confident I could break this plateau if I could push the bar in a straight line.  Once I get my form down more, then my weak-link triceps are gonna get a beating.

Cleans felt great.  They're become more compound.  At first the motion was kinda like this: deadlift, shrug, upright row, curl.  Now that I'm getting into heavier weights (I've never used 200+ successfully before) it has become: deadlift, calf raise, shrug, upright row, curl, quarter front squat.

I couldn't do calf raises after this.  Those cleans mopped the floor with my ass.  Stretching was tough after this.  I was really pushing myself hard.  My whole back, from traps to erectors, is totally sore today.  Loverly.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2005)

*Tuesday, August 9th*

I did about 30 minutes of jogging and some stretching on Saturday.  Sunday was a pretty lazy day.

*Squats*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
265 x 4 + 1

*Military Press*
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 1
160 x 3 + 0

*Bent Rows*
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
230 x 5 + 1

*Farmer's Walks*
80s x 1 1/2 + 1/2 + Static

*Full Decline Situps*
20 x 19
20 x 13 + 2

I decided to attack the weights from a slightly different approach and hit total failure, plus do a rest pause repetition on every lift.  I think I'll stick with this for a while.

Today was the day of coming *extremely* close to hitting that last repetition but failing.  I really thought I had that 5th rep on the squats.  I will have it next time, dammit.  I pushed up the 4th with some struggle, but fairly quickly.  On the 5th rep I got half way through.  The sticking point will be broken.  I'm going to simply try squats again instead of bottom squats.  I need to work on the middle of the lift, which is probably best accomplished by just doing it more.  I've been stuck here for a few weeks with squats, so perhaps this is what the doctor ordered.

The same thing happened on the military presses.  About where my elbows made a 90 degree angle, even slightly beyond that, is where I failed.  Damn you triceps.  You limit me on all my pushing movements.  I'm going to do military press lockouts where I would normally do DB military presses.  Fuck it.  Nonetheless, this is the most weight I've ever used for military pressing, so that made me happy.

The same thing happened on bent rows too.  Although I did add a repetition from the previous session, I almost hit 6.  This was incredibly close.  Almost to the point where some would probably consider it a full repetition, but not I.  Either way, I'll be using 235 next time, which is definitely the most I've ever rowed.  Hell, it's more than I've done supinated.

Farmer's walks stuck again.  I'm gonna add 2.5 pounds next session.  Fuck it, I'm probably in endurance territory as it is.  I want crushing grip, not lasting grip.

Decline situps went up a couple of repetitions.  I was again, SO damned close to hitting 20.  I had probably  2inches of ROM left before I would of deemed it a complete repetition.  Oh well.

I felt good this session, but it was frustrtating coming close, but not succeeding, on so many lifts!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2005)

Damn, looking good in here buddy! Dinosaur training's working for you eh?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn, looking good in here buddy! Dinosaur training's working for you eh?



All of my lifts jumped up a bit initially.  However, my squat and bench press have stagnated for a couple of weeks.  I'm making some small changes though.  One is that I am going to be doing rest pause sets on every lift now, except for cleans.  I'm also going to lighten the weight on bench press a little bit to focus on form, because I think that is one thing holding me back.  I'm also going to start doing partials and switching around movements based on my sticking point for those lifts.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2005)

> Now that I'm getting into heavier weights (I've never used 200+ successfully before) it has become: deadlift, calf raise, shrug, upright row, curl, quarter front squat.



Not really upright row in a clean.  More of a shrug under.  It shouldn't look like a jacked up reverse curl.  Dorp the quarter front squat and squat clean all the way.  I know it is rough because you have strength to throw up the weight.  I have the same problem.  That is why my coach is making me just learn the basics at light weight and not go all out.  If you can really get the form of a good squat clean you can do a lot more weight.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Not really upright row in a clean.  More of a shrug under.  It shouldn't look like a jacked up reverse curl.  Dorp the quarter front squat and squat clean all the way.  I know it is rough because you have strength to throw up the weight.  I have the same problem.  That is why my coach is making me just learn the basics at light weight and not go all out.  If you can really get the form of a good squat clean you can do a lot more weight.



Yeah, I know you're right.  I'm working my way there.  I'll really focus on getting deep under the weight next time.  I appreciate the tip.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know you're right.  I'm working my way there.  I'll really focus on getting deep under the weight next time.  I appreciate the tip.




the real trick is to focus on it with about 60 or 70% of the weight you can use.  Otherwise it is tough to get the proper muscle control to make the movement smooth.  It is very complex (and sometimes annoying).


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the real trick is to focus on it with about 60 or 70% of the weight you can use.  Otherwise it is tough to get the proper muscle control to make the movement smooth.  It is very complex (and sometimes annoying).



Maybe I'll do some cleans and presses instead for the time being.  That will limit the weight I can use, but still make the movement really challenging when I have to press it.  What do ya think?

My other option is to drop the weight and do higher reps.  I hate high reps, but maybe it would be good for me...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll do some cleans and presses instead for the time being.  That will limit the weight I can use, but still make the movement really challenging when I have to press it.  What do ya think?
> 
> My other option is to drop the weight and do higher reps.  I hate high reps, but maybe it would be good for me...




don't do high reps.  Do tons and tons of sets with low weight.  Just sets of 2's or singles.  Like sometimes I may do about 20sets of doubles with 155lbs.  That is it.  It beats you up, the weight is light enough to work on form and speed and the volume is high enough to kick your ass.  Good technique is everything with these lifts.  You can pretty much do them every workout as long as you are using a lower intensity and just hammering the technique.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't do high reps.  Do tons and tons of sets with low weight.  Just sets of 2's or singles.  Like sometimes I may do about 20sets of doubles with 155lbs.  That is it.  It beats you up, the weight is light enough to work on form and speed and the volume is high enough to kick your ass.  Good technique is everything with these lifts.  You can pretty much do them every workout as long as you are using a lower intensity and just hammering the technique.



Gotcha.  I'll probably stick with triples, but use like 135 or so for maybe 8 sets.  That's what I'm thinking.  I could do 20 sets, but I like to keep my workouts short.  I'll probably be using 30-60 second rest intervals too to economize time.  I think I can do this while maintaining good form.  I'll adjust accordingly if not.  I've become accustomed to workouts that take about an hour including warmup and stretching.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 21, 2005)

Just a sort of random worthless update.  I worked out as planned last week.  Progress is hard to track because I've lightened up on everything to give my central nervous system a break.  I'll be hanging in the 6-10 range for a bit now.  

I went to Los Angeles over the weekend, but I did workout.  However, the hotel gym only had some machines and 50lb dumbbells.  I did some squats, overhead presses, and rows with the 50s.  Then I did some turkish getups with the 35s.  I called it a workout.  I did some cardio Thursday.  I also did plenty of swimming on Saturday when I went to Hunnington and Laguna beaches.  Today has been a long day of flying and waking up early and stuff.  

Tomorrow I resume real training.  I think I'm gonna try working out 3 days per week every week as opposed to alternating between 2 and 3 days.

Oh yeah, and my diet sucked over the weekend.  It will probably suck next weekend too as I will be going to Ocean City with a friend of mine who has access to a timeshare.  He's also gonna pay for gas.  I couldn't turn down that offer.  Tis all good.  Once school starts I'll be eating better for the most part.  Mon-Fri should be on point in terms of diet too.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh, by the way P-funk, I did 8 sets of 3 with 135 with 30 second rest intervals on cleans.  It was too light I think, if that makes sense.  The weight was so light that I was practically throwing the bar through the celing on the way up.  However, I was dropping under it much better.  I'm gonna keep up with this method for a bit though.  I think it is definitely improving my form.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way P-funk, I did 8 sets of 3 with 135 with 30 second rest intervals on cleans.  It was too light I think, if that makes sense.  The weight was so light that I was practically throwing the bar through the celing on the way up.  However, I was dropping under it much better.  I'm gonna keep up with this method for a bit though.  I think it is definitely improving my form.




yea, it should be light.  just learn form and control so that when the weight gets heavier you are able to get a better pull on the bar.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

Heya man hows things going.  Didn't realize you switched yur routine over.  Another strongman journal eh!  Looks interesting...best of luck to ya!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 23, 2005)

*Tuesday, August 23rd*

*P-funk*
Thanks for your input; it is valuable as always.  I still think I'm gonna raise the weight by 5 pounds the next few sessions because I have a lot of wiggle room while the weight still remains really light.

*DeadBolt*
Things are good.  I just came back from a little vacation, and I'm about to go on another jaunt for the weekend, and I've been fooling with a new lady, so all that has kept me in good spirits.  My lifting couldn't be better, and I am really liking this routine.  I *highly* recommend you try it.  I'm sure, of all people, you have the mental drive necessary to succeed HIT style.

*Squats*
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
230 x 11 + 2

*Military Press*
45 x 5
65 x 3
95 x 1
135 x 10 + 1

*Bent Rows*
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 10 + 1

*Farmer's Walks*
82.5s x 1 1/4 + 1/4 + Static

*Full Decline Situps*
22.5 x 19 + 3

I decided, for now, to just stick with lowering my reps and keeping to my 2/3 day alternating split to minimize the variables that may affect progress.  Not to mention that I was ass tired Monday morning after waking up at 5:30AM on Sunday to fly back from LA.

So, my first workout with everything lightened up (Except for farmer's walks) went quite well.  Mentally, I was on point.  I pushed myself quite hard on every exercise.  It shows in my rest-pause sets, which only allowed me another repetition or two.  Everything is definitely way higher from whenever the last time I lifted in this rep range was.  Squats, in particular, are much improved.  It's already looking like lightening up for a bit is a good idea, although I won't fully jump to conclusions yet.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 23, 2005)

Your doing an HIT routine?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 24, 2005)

Heya bro good lookin w/o there!  Everyone is doing HIT and it looks very interesting.  I have just been opn the rehab deal for a while but its time that I get back to a normal routine soon.  I was thinking of giving something a try just not sure what....was leaning towards prrs again but I dunno.

Glas to hear things are going good...vacation, new girl, keep at it my man!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 26, 2005)

*soxmuscle*
Yessir, and liking every minute of it.  It's definitely more my style.  I'm not gonna say that I'll never do something else; however, I do feel as though the majority of my training from now on will be low volume and high intensity.

*DeadBolt*
Glad to hear you're getting back on track.  You have a lot of potential I think, and you would probably do quite well with a routine like HIT.  I'm sure you have the mental drive for it.

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 10 + 2

*Bench Press*
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 1
185 x 10 + 3

*Turkish Getups*
37.5 x 17 + 3

*Side Bends*
77.5 x 20 + 4

*Curls*
45 x 5
65 x 3
85 x 1
95 x 10 + 1

I had a really invigorating workout today.  I got a nice post workout high from it, and my stretching was really intense.  I just felt really good coming out of the gym today.

Deadlifts looked good.  I hit my target number of reps, and eeked out another 2 after several deep breaths.  That last one came up really slow, but steady.

Bench press also looked good in terms of the weight I moved.  Honestly, I probably whimped out here a little bit, as evidenced by the fact that I got far more rest-pause reps out than with the other exercises.  Unfortunately, with no spotter, I have to be a tad more conservative on this lift.  I haven't worked with this rep range in a while, so it's harder to tell how much I have left in me.  I will get better once again after a couple more workouts like this.  Also, on the bright side, my form was really spot on until the very end.  I have the utmost confidence I will add 5 pounds, and probably 10 pounds, to this and still hit 10 reps.

Turkish getups skyrocketed 6 repetitions from the last time.  Enough said.

Added 2.5 pounds to the dumbbells I used for the side bends.  I'm questioning whether I will smoothly add another 2.5 next week.  I have been steadily increasing in this exercise for a while, so I'm about due for a little plateau.  But hey, I won't complain if the gains keep coming.

I smashed my previous record on curls at this weight by 3 repetitions.  Curls have always been one of my worst lifts too.  If I add 5 pounds next week without losing a rep I will be really impressed because that 10th barely came.

All in all, I'm glad I went a little lighter.  I'm sure I'll work back into heavier weights, but I need to learn to cycle the rep range a little more.  Well, off to the beach at 12:30!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *soxmuscle*
> Yessir, and liking every minute of it.  It's definitely more my style.  I'm not gonna say that I'll never do something else; however, I do feel as though the majority of my training from now on will be low volume and high intensity.
> 
> *DeadBolt*
> ...


Heya bud!  Damn good lookin w/o!  Awsome numbers!!!

Soon enough I will be starting my new bulking cycle...you think HIT would be alright for that?  Also would you happen to have anything I can read up on it?  I know the gist of it but am curious about the total package!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud!  Damn good lookin w/o!  Awsome numbers!!!
> 
> Soon enough I will be starting my new bulking cycle...you think HIT would be alright for that?  Also would you happen to have anything I can read up on it?  I know the gist of it but am curious about the total package!



I read the book Dinosaur training by Brooks Kubik.  I'm not too sure about any free literature on the web, although I'm sure there's plenty.  I highly recommend you check out the book.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2005)

*Monday, August 29th*

Well, my right shoulder is fucked.  There were some ridiculous waves at the beach yesterday because of the hurricane that had passed by.  I got wrecked bodysurfing one of them.  Like 4 other people had to goto the hospital during the few hours I was there.  

I called off work today and I'm gonna go to the ER and try to figure out what exactly I did to my shoulder.  I iced it last night before bad and a little bit ago after I woke up.  I guess I won't be lifting this week, which kinda pisses me off.  Oh well, hopefully it's nothing serious, although I think it's somewhat serious because it hurts without even moving it, and the pain becomes amplified after about a 3 inch range of motion in any direction.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hell yea bud go get that checked out....don't be like me.  I'm perm fucked now and theres nothing I can do about it.  Get them to give you an MRI and if they can't try an X-ray that will even show whats wrong most of the time just not as detailed.  Best of luck bro!

I'll try to check the book out...I hope its not one of those monster like 3000 page books LOL I'm not much of a reader.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hell yea bud go get that checked out....don't be like me.  I'm perm fucked now and theres nothing I can do about it.  Get them to give you an MRI and if they can't try an X-ray that will even show whats wrong most of the time just not as detailed.  Best of luck bro!
> 
> I'll try to check the book out...I hope its not one of those monster like 3000 page books LOL I'm not much of a reader.



I went to the ER today.  No broken bones.  It's a shoulder dislocation.  Probably just some stretched connective tissue.  They just want me to call an orthopedist in a few days.  Most likely he will just tell me a couple of stretches and minor rehab movements so I don't get a "frozen shoulder."  As is, I just have to keep the bitch in a sling for a week or so till the pain subsides.  Hopefully I should be back to lifting in no time at all.

Dinosaur training is fairly short.  It's quite entertaining as well.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I went to the ER today.  No broken bones.  It's a shoulder dislocation.  Probably just some stretched connective tissue.  They just want me to call an orthopedist in a few days.  Most likely he will just tell me a couple of stretches and minor rehab movements so I don't get a "frozen shoulder."  As is, I just have to keep the bitch in a sling for a week or so till the pain subsides.  Hopefully I should be back to lifting in no time at all.
> 
> Dinosaur training is fairly short.  It's quite entertaining as well.


Glad to hear it my friend!!!  Thats nothing crazy....you'll be back at it in no time.  just don't milk it and stay in a sling to long or it will be harder to rehab it later.

I'll have to try and get a hold of the book!  Where can ya pick it up...only online?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 30, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I went to the ER today.  No broken bones.  It's a shoulder dislocation.  Probably just some stretched connective tissue.  .


Argh! that sucks! Hope you get well soon and back into the routine


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

sublexation or dislocation?

If it is dislocated did the doctor re-set it for you?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 31, 2005)

*DeadBolt*
Yeah, I'm only keeping on the sling until the pain subsides a little more.  It's actually quite a bit better now, and I have been moving my shoulder periodically throughout the day, even though it hurts a bit still.  The pain is bearable enough now that I can.

I was only able to find the book online.  I forget where I ordered it from.  I remember it was a bit of a task to actually find it.

*BulkMeUp*
Thank ya.  I will definitely get back into the swing of things as soon as I can.  I will probably start by doing bodyweight stuff and slowly packing on weight over the course of a couple months or something like that, pending the advice of an orthopedist.

*P-funk*
Dislocation.  I made a windmill motion with my arm when I get out of the water to see if I could (Bad idea in retrospect).  I felt my arm out of it's socket, but it popped in when I did that.  It didn't even hurt that much because I had a crazy adrenaline rush.  To be honest... I was kinda drunk as well.  Haha.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 31, 2005)

Actually, I just looked up what a sublexation is.  That does sound more like what happened.  Otherwise it probably wouldn't have just popped back into place so easily.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Actually, I just looked up what a sublexation is.  That does sound more like what happened.  Otherwise it probably wouldn't have just popped back into place so easily.




right, a sublexation is when the bone pops out of the joint but it pops back in on its own.

a dislocation is when the bone pops out of the joint and needs to be "re-set" by a specialist.

Chances are if you went into an ER or to a general practitioner they will say dislocation because they don't know what the fuck they are talking about.  if you went to a sports medecine specialist, orthopedic surgeon or physical therapist they will say sublexatio because they know what they are talking about (some of them at least).

so good news...not a dislocation.

bad news.....now that you sublexed it you will have some instablity and a greater posibility for dislocation or more sublexations.  maybe some cool cracking sounds when you move too like I have.  So, make sure you do some shoulder stability work to keep things healthy and smooth in there.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> right, a sublexation is when the bone pops out of the joint but it pops back in on its own.
> 
> a dislocation is when the bone pops out of the joint and needs to be "re-set" by a specialist.
> 
> ...



I'm going to a more specialized doctor on Friday morning.  He is supposed to tell me some rehab exercises to do.  I have been leaning forward and letting my arm swing like a pendulum to prevent the joint from freezing, but have kept it almost immobile besides that.

I am almost positive that the damage is mostly to the tendons, and slighlty less to the rotator cuff.  This is because if I lift my arm in front of me using the power of my other arm there is zero pain, only if I actually use my anterior delt to lift it.  However, if I extend my arm laterally then it hurts (Although not too badly) whether I use my other arm or not.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2005)

Alright, so I went to the doctor this morning (A sports doctor thank goodness).  His diagnosis was good.  Basically he said I'm healing well, and my rotator cuff strength is quite good.  He said it will probably be about 2 weeks before I can go back to work, and in the mean time I should attend 3 physical therapy sessions per week.  

I didn't bother asking about my return to weight training just yet.  I'll get that from him in 2 weeks, or maybe during one of my PT sessions, when it's time to get back to work as well.  This is going to be the longest I have gone without hardcore lifting in the past couple of years.  Bah!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Alright, so I went to the doctor this morning (A sports doctor thank goodness).  His diagnosis was good.  Basically he said I'm healing well, and my rotator cuff strength is quite good.  He said it will probably be about 2 weeks before I can go back to work, and in the mean time I should attend 3 physical therapy sessions per week.
> 
> I didn't bother asking about my return to weight training just yet.  I'll get that from him in 2 weeks, or maybe during one of my PT sessions, when it's time to get back to work as well.  This is going to be the longest I have gone without hardcore lifting in the past couple of years.  Bah!


Hey glad to hear its nothing thats gonna knock ya out like mine bro!

Hey don't worry the weights aren't going anywhere....they will be there to kick your ass in a few weeks!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey glad to hear its nothing thats gonna knock ya out like mine bro!
> 
> Hey don't worry the weights aren't going anywhere....they will be there to kick your ass in a few weeks!



It's a little dissapointing simply because I was making some good progress.  Thanks for the words of encouragement though.  It definitely helps.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2005)

maybe you could train your legs in the meantime?  Or even train the other arm by itself.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe you could train your legs in the meantime?  Or even train the other arm by itself.



I was thinking about it.  I don't really feel comfortable holding weight on my back during squats or something.  I will probably do some hack squats or other machine work in the meantime.  I will probably also do some situps and hyperextensions.  I'm still undecided if I want to try my good arm by itself or not.

Either way, I'm taking this week off in full.  My arm is feeling much better at this point.  I can eek full range of motion out of it, but it just hurts very mildly and feels a little weird.  I will probably do some jogging and stuff so I don't become totally deconditioned in the meantime.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2005)

I always thought it would be a bad idea to only train one arm....it would cause you to be unbalnced or something? Not sure where i got that from but it would make sense to me.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I always thought it would be a bad idea to only train one arm....it would cause you to be unbalnced or something? Not sure where i got that from but it would make sense to me.




actually with an injury it is the best thing you can do.  Your body will give you some crossover effect to the non-working side as it struggles to remain balanced.  The worst thing you can do is simply not train your upper body (the perfectly good side in this case) at all!  You have worked to gain to much strength to just let both sides weaken up.  The weaker side will catch up much quiker than if you just stopped training.  the main thing to do is train the good side like you normally would and once you get the OK from your PT start working on building up your strength back into the non-working side and getting back your active ROM via lifting in a pain free ROM and stretching.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> actually with an injury it is the best thing you can do.  Your body will give you some crossover effect to the non-working side as it struggles to remain balanced.  The worst thing you can do is simply not train your upper body (the perfectly good side in this case) at all!  You have worked to gain to much strength to just let both sides weaken up.  The weaker side will catch up much quiker than if you just stopped training.  the main thing to do is train the good side like you normally would and once you get the OK from your PT start working on building up your strength back into the non-working side and getting back your active ROM via lifting in a pain free ROM and stretching.



Thanks for the input.  I will definitely implement some unilateral upper body work on Monday and hit the gym as best I can.  I will probably be going lighter and not stressing myself too much, but at least enough to maintain the strength I've developed thus far.  I think I'm just gonna play it by ear.  However, my current tenative plan is something like this when I go on Monday:

Hack Squats x 3
One arm DB press x 3
One arm bent DB row x 3
Hyperextensions x 3

Like I said, I'll be going pretty easy on myself the next couple of weeks until my arm is more useable.  Progress is good though.  I basically have a full range of motion back with my shoulder, both in front of me and laterally.  However, my pain-free ROM is still somewhat limited.  I can practically extend my shoulder so it is parallel to the ground without pain.  Laterally is a little tougher, but almost there.  This is awesome considering about 2 days ago I couldn't move my arm more than 2-3 inches without extreme pain, and moving it beyond that point made it feel like my arm was gonna pop back out of the socket.

P, what's your opinion on stretching?  You think that I would be okay to stretch my injured shoulder yet, or are my connective tissues probably still too brittle for that?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2005)

I wouldn't stretch yet.

the PT's are (or should be) pretty good about stretching you and showing you what to do.

the reason i say don't start to soon is because if your doctor hasn't told you what ROM you should be stretching through wait for the PT to tell you.  They usually have a plan like the first 2 weeks try and get through 0-90 degrees of flexion, the next weeks increase....know what I mean?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wouldn't stretch yet.
> 
> the PT's are (or should be) pretty good about stretching you and showing you what to do.
> 
> the reason i say don't start to soon is because if your doctor hasn't told you what ROM you should be stretching through wait for the PT to tell you.  They usually have a plan like the first 2 weeks try and get through 0-90 degrees of flexion, the next weeks increase....know what I mean?



Thanks man.  I appreciate your advice.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wouldn't stretch yet.
> 
> the PT's are (or should be) pretty good about stretching you and showing you what to do.
> 
> the reason i say don't start to soon is because if your doctor hasn't told you what ROM you should be stretching through wait for the PT to tell you.  They usually have a plan like the first 2 weeks try and get through 0-90 degrees of flexion, the next weeks increase....know what I mean?


Yea I learned this last semester in my exercise science class but I never learned about the unilateral movement and cross over affect bit.  I guess in time I'll get to it!!!

Thanks I appreciate it my man....but where were you when I tore my cuff LOL!  I kept very active with lots of leg work each week and still used my arm with the fire dept etc but did no direct heavy lifting.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I learned this last semester in my exercise science class but I never learned about the unilateral movement and cross over affect bit.  I guess in time I'll get to it!!!
> 
> Thanks I appreciate it my man....but where were you when I tore my cuff LOL!  I kept very active with lots of leg work each week and still used my arm with the fire dept etc but did no direct heavy lifting.



Oh well, it looks like you're getting back into it nonetheless.  I can't wait to get more into the meat of the exercise science courses.  How are you liking the major so far anyway?  I remember you switched around the same time I did a while ago, but I have been going on an extremely part time basis for a while, so I have yet to get into the major-specific courses really.

On another note, I did that workout I laid out previously today: 3 sets of hack squats, one arm overhead presses, one arm bent rows, and situps.  Honestly, it was a cakewalk.  I'm so used to going to failure and beyond that this workout was like taking a shit: it took a little bit of effort, but it still stunk.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh well, it looks like you're getting back into it nonetheless.  I can't wait to get more into the meat of the exercise science courses.  How are you liking the major so far anyway?  I remember you switched around the same time I did a while ago, but I have been going on an extremely part time basis for a while, so I have yet to get into the major-specific courses really.
> 
> On another note, I did that workout I laid out previously today: 3 sets of hack squats, one arm overhead presses, one arm bent rows, and situps.  Honestly, it was a cakewalk.  I'm so used to going to failure and beyond that this workout was like taking a shit: it took a little bit of effort, but it still stunk.


School is good.  Last semestet I took some really awsome courses but this semester I'm taking bread and butter core courses that will transfer over to my next college.  I wont start the classes me and you are interested in until I transfer over which is hopefull next semester or the one after.  Can't wait to get into those classes man I lvoe that shit.  And I think once I do that I will take some extra courses just for the hell of it....simply to have more knowledge ya know?

Glad ya got to workout!  Thats friggin hilarious....great analaogy LOL.  Better then not working out at all though right?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> School is good.  Last semestet I took some really awsome courses but this semester I'm taking bread and butter core courses that will transfer over to my next college.  I wont start the classes me and you are interested in until I transfer over which is hopefull next semester or the one after.  Can't wait to get into those classes man I lvoe that shit.  And I think once I do that I will take some extra courses just for the hell of it....simply to have more knowledge ya know?
> 
> Glad ya got to workout!  Thats friggin hilarious....great analaogy LOL.  Better then not working out at all though right?



Yeah, those general ed courses get in the way.  Heh.  Really though, it will be awesome once we get down and dirty.

Don't get me wrong, I was happy to workout; I was just a little dissapointed for obvious reasons.  I certainly don't regret the workout though!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, those general ed courses get in the way.  Heh.  Really though, it will be awesome once we get down and dirty.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I was happy to workout; I was just a little dissapointed for obvious reasons.  I certainly don't regret the workout though!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2005)

I went to my first physical therapy session today.  Basically, he just assesed my flexibility and strength and gave me a little program to start doing using therabands.  

He said my flexibility was a little too good, whatever that means, heh.  He said I don't even need to bother with the stretching part of the routine.  My strength also appears fairly good, but not quite ready for heavy lifting.  However, he did say I would probably be fine doing some very light rowing (My shoulder will tell me if not), but just to stay away from pressing movements for the time being.  That makes me happy!

Basically, the theraband program consists of the following: shoulder flexion, extension, internal rotation, external rotation, and abduction.  I do 3 sets of 10 repetitions, or 2 sets of 15 today and tomorrow.  He said take Sunday off if I feel the need.  My next appointment is Monday morning.

I'm gonna hit the gym in a few hours.  I'll be doing some glute ham raises, light rowing, one armed flat pressing, and hyperextensions.  That will probably be enough to keep me satisfied.

Oh yeah, and as a side note, I did some jogging the day before yesterday.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 9, 2005)

Glad things are lookin good for ya bud!!!  Told ya man you'd be fine and in no time you'll be right back at benching twice your BW lol!!1


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Glad things are lookin good for ya bud!!!  Told ya man you'd be fine and in no time you'll be right back at benching twice your BW lol!!1



Thanks man, I'm sure I'll get there one day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hope all goes well and take care of the arm. You can have it back stronger than ever if you listen to the docs and do the exercises consistently!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hope all goes well and take care of the arm. You can have it back stronger than ever if you listen to the docs and do the exercises consistently!



Damned straight.  When I did that workout yesterday I decided to see what the bar felt like bench pressing.  It sort of hurt after a couple of repetitions so I stopped.  Nothing serious or shooting, but I didn't feel like tempting fate.  The joint support muscles (Rotator cuff, supraspinatus, subscapularis, etc.) are still weak I think.  That's what the physical therapist was saying needed the most work to begin with.

Anyway, I will probably be going jogging today or tomorrow, or maybe both.  I'll post an update later.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 12, 2005)

I had another PT appointment today.  I started off by warming up on their arm bike for 10 minutes.  This was followed by my theraband routine.  After the therabands, he did an ultrasound on my arm for 5 minutes.  This was followed by  some cable curls, tricep extensions, and face pulls.  The face pulls hurt a tiny bit, but we found a resistance level that was challenging with extremely limited pain.  We ended with 15 minutes of ice packing my shoulder.  He gave me a theraband of higher resistance and said that I should use that for my home routine now.

I also went to the gym a few hours later.  Nothing special.  I did 3 sets of horizontal hack squats, one armed military pressing, Yates' rows, and decline situps.  I ended with some stretching.  However, I still can't comfortably stretch anything around my shoulder joint.  Basically, I stretched my lower body and core.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 14, 2005)

Yesterday I did 30 minutes of some light to moderate range cardio and some stretching afterwards, at least what I could stretch without pain.  I think I'm almost to the point of doing certain stretches revolving around my shoulder joint.

I had my last scheduled PT appointment today, but I may schedule more depending on what the doctor says Friday morning.  I did the same routine as last time, except this time he had me progress in weight on the face pulls because they were far less painful this time.  As well, we added in a couple of sets of machine lateral raises and chest presses.  I felt some pain on these, but nothing unbearable.  More like a nuisance than something extreme.

I'm going to go workout a little later today.  I'm thinking basically the same as last time: GHRs, unilateral DB bench press, chinups, and hanging leg raises.  If my shoulder hurts on the chinups and leg raises, then I will substitute.  Also, I will probably try some bench pressing with the bar at the end of the workout, like 2 sets of 15 or whatever my shoulder can handle.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 14, 2005)

Everything was cool with my workout, except for the hanging leg raises.  When I hang with a pronated grip my shoulder doesn't like that.  I did one set, but I kind of kept my elbows flexed slightly to take the stress of my shoulders.  My last 2 sets were leg raises off the end of a bench instead, which I'm glad I did.  My hip flexors were dying!  Chinups were nearly pain free though.  Just a slight twinge, but nothing to worry about.  I also did a couple of sets of bench press with just the bar and a few pushups to test my limits.  It hurt no more than my PT exercises, so I think I will continue to do so.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2005)

Heya bud looks like you are rollin along!!!  Glad everything is going good.  Just poppin in to say whats up and check on your rehab...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud looks like you are rollin along!!!  Glad everything is going good.  Just poppin in to say whats up and check on your rehab...



Thanks man, I am definitely improving.  My shoulder gets a tiny bit better every day.  I'm going to whip that bitch into shape in no time!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thanks man, I am definitely improving.  My shoulder gets a tiny bit better every day.  I'm going to whip that bitch into shape in no time!


Damn straight bro!!!!  I am doin the same with mine....trying to get strength back every day.  I need to get a new theraband though b/c mine broke.  Just snapped and I ordered one from a local supplier but that was 2 weeks ago so I need to find a place that sells a half way decent one by me!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 17, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn straight bro!!!!  I am doin the same with mine....trying to get strength back every day.  I need to get a new theraband though b/c mine broke.  Just snapped and I ordered one from a local supplier but that was 2 weeks ago so I need to find a place that sells a half way decent one by me!



It's all about the Internet man.  I'm sure you can find one online somewhere.

Alright, so I did my 30 minutes of cardio kinda late last night, but I did it nonetheless.  I quickly sped off to the gym before closing time to day to get in my workout.  I whipped through my workout in about 30 minutes.  I did some horizontal hack squats, unilateral overhead pressing, Yates' rows, and decline situps.  I also did some extremely light overhead pressing and lateral raises with my injured shoulder.  I'm talking like 5 pounds on the laterals, and 10-15 pounds on the overhead presses.  

Also, as a side note, I decided to press my luck and slowly acclimate the weight on my rows.  I was able to go quite heavy without and shoulder issues cropping up.  I'm not sure I could do the same with a pronated grip, but I hit 225 for a set of 5 at the end.  That's a good sign my strength hasn't wained much, especially since I was using 60 sec rest intervals and the 225 was my 3rd working set.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It's all about the Internet man.  I'm sure you can find one online somewhere.
> 
> Alright, so I did my 30 minutes of cardio kinda late last night, but I did it nonetheless.  I quickly sped off to the gym before closing time to day to get in my workout.  I whipped through my workout in about 30 minutes.  I did some horizontal hack squats, unilateral overhead pressing, Yates' rows, and decline situps.  I also did some extremely light overhead pressing and lateral raises with my injured shoulder.  I'm talking like 5 pounds on the laterals, and 10-15 pounds on the overhead presses.
> 
> Also, as a side note, I decided to press my luck and slowly acclimate the weight on my rows.  I was able to go quite heavy without and shoulder issues cropping up.  I'm not sure I could do the same with a pronated grip, but I hit 225 for a set of 5 at the end.  That's a good sign my strength hasn't wained much, especially since I was using 60 sec rest intervals and the 225 was my 3rd working set.


 Damn good work bro!!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 20, 2005)

Thats a great workout given the circumstances.  I can't wait until your completely healthy, I really want to see how your new routine pans out.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the support fellas.  It definitely helps to have some training at less than max capacity.

Alright, so I did a similar little full body jaunt as I have been: GHRs, moderate grip chinups, unilateral overhead pressing, and some leg raises.  I also did some stretching.  I have resolved to stretch every day, even on days I don't workout.  I didn't workout Monday or Tuesday, and I just stretched at the end of my work day.  I have also begun to stretch my injured shoulder.  I just stretch into the pain right until it begins.  Sometimes it subsides as I hold the stretch and I'll push slowly until I feel pain again.  I swear it is helping.  

Anyway, I hope to do some cardio tomorrow morning if I can get my ass up before class and work.  Wish me luck, I suck at waking up to an alarm!  Haha.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2005)

Alrighty, so I got off my ass yesterday and did the jogging early in the morning.  I was about 2 minutes late for class, but no big deal.  Stretching followed.

I had a PT session this morning.  Everything felt better than the last time I went, and this time instead of icing my shoulder he used a heat pad.  I lifted a few hours later.  I did leg pressing, Yates' rows, unilateral DB bench pressing, and leg raises.  I also stretched.

My shoulder has been slowly but surely improving.  I did a couple of lateral raises and overhead presses with really light dumbbells with virtually no pain.  Also, when I did the machine chest pressing in PT, it didn't hurt nearly as much as last time.  This time it was just a minor twinge that could be ignored.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 23, 2005)

Glad your doing better Cow, your doing it the smart way  I hope you continue this progress. How long do you usually stretch for?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Glad your doing better Cow, your doing it the smart way  I hope you continue this progress. How long do you usually stretch for?



My stretching routine lasts 15 minutes give or take a minute.  I wait until I get into my fully stretched position and hold for about 20 seconds each stretch.  It's kind of brutal right now when I stretch into the pain of my injured shoulder, but I normally like stretching.  I feel very relaxed afterward.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like you are well on your way to a full recovery!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Looks like you are well on your way to a full recovery!



I hope you're right sir.  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2005)

That's great you like stretching. I really need to do more, my mobility is limited but sretching is VERY uncomfortable for me.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That's great you like stretching. I really need to do more, my mobility is limited but sretching is VERY uncomfortable for me.



Yeah, it is very uncomfortable.  It's the feeling I get when I'm done with a full body stretching routine that I enjoy.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright, so as a recap I stretched 6/7 days last week.  I honestly kind of forgot to stretch.  I'm not in the habit of daily stretching, but 6/7 is better than 3-4 like I was doing.  This week will be all 7 days.  I will not forget.

Anyway, today was busy.  Basically, I went to  PT (Where I progressed nicely on a couple of movements), chilled for like 20 minutes, went to the gym, got ready for and went to work, now I'm home and I have to do a little studying before sleep time.  Good day though all in all.  Tomorrow is similar except instead of gym time it's jogging and instead of PT it's class.  Woo.

My workout today was 3 sets of leg presses, unilateral overhead pressing, chinups, and decline situps.  Also, of course, a good 15 minutes of stretching.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2005)

Yesterday I did some light/moderate jogging for 20-25 minutes plus stretching.  I was going to go a full 30 like normal, but I decided to give myself an extra 5-10 minutes of studying time before my test.  I didn't actually get to put those few minutes to good use, but that's another story.

Today I hit up the weights.  I did some GHRs, DB unilateral bench pressing, DB bent rows, and reverse hyperextensions.  I'm almost to the point where I would be comfortable doing some moderately weighted deadlifts, but I'm going to wait until next Monday.  I think I'll give it a shot then.  

Also, I did some bench pressing with the bar.  I still experience some pain, but it is slightly improved from the first time I tried.  Now it's not pain that worries me I'm doing harm, but still beyond the level of comfort that I deem acceptable to attempt a little increase in weight.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2005)

Over the weekend I did some jogging.  30 minutes of moderate intensity jogsky on Saturday.  I, once again, missed a day of stretching.  Dammit!  Honestly, I got high real late at night and just kind of passed out before I did it.  Haha.  Oh well, 6/7 is still pretty good.

This morning, after my PT session, I hit the weights.  I did some horizontal machine squats, unilateral overhead pressing, pullups, and leg raises.  Finished up with some stretching.  On Wednesday I'm gonna attempt to do some deadlifts.  I'm hoping my shoulder doesn't have a problem with it.  It would be great to get that movement back in my routine.

As a side note, I have an interview at Gold's Gym on Thursday morning to be a sales rep.  Not the greatest job in the world, but when you factor in commission, the money I save on gas, and a free gym membership, it is actually financially beneficial to me.  Not to mention I get an extra 1.5 hours of free time each day or so because I can walk there in 5-10 minutes as opposed to my 1 hour commute that I have to endure right now.  Woo!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey hey half baked whats shakin!!! 

Sounds like a good weekend....yea my and my boys are gonna smoke up tonight.  I was like great way to start a bulk LOL!

Congrats on the golds gig....I tried to get into a few gyms last year but none of em hired me.  I think it is really worth your wild to go with it....all the reasons you listed are great!  ou may not make as much $ but if you are saving more then before you will make out in the end!

Off to work but catch ya later!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey hey half baked whats shakin!!!
> 
> Sounds like a good weekend....yea my and my boys are gonna smoke up tonight.  I was like great way to start a bulk LOL!



For some reason you don't strike me as the smokin' type.  And yeah, the munchies do wonders for packing on the mass, haha.




> Congrats on the golds gig....I tried to get into a few gyms last year but none of em hired me.  I think it is really worth your wild to go with it....all the reasons you listed are great!  ou may not make as much $ but if you are saving more then before you will make out in the end!
> 
> Off to work but catch ya later!



I applied at a different one a while ago and didn't get the job.  I really hope I get it.  It pays $300/week + $40 per membership sold (At least that's what I was quoted last time I applied).  The claim that most people sell at least 1 membership daily.  In the end that would be more than I make now, so I hope it's true.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I applied at a different one a while ago and didn't get the job.  I really hope I get it.  It pays $300/week + $40 per membership sold (At least that's what I was quoted last time I applied).  The claim that most people sell at least 1 membership daily.  In the end that would be more than I make now, so I hope it's true.


Wow thats a nice pay week.  Provided you sell a few memberships and I'm sure once you get good those will be cake to seel! Best of luck to ya bud!



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> For some reason you don't strike me as the smokin' type.  And yeah, the munchies do wonders for packing on the mass, haha.


I don't do it every day but I do it enough heh.  I just hate how hungry I get afterwards LOL.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> For some reason you don't strike me as the smokin' type. And yeah, the munchies do wonders for packing on the mass, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey CP, what's up... I think it's a little awkward you, DB, and I have all had shoulder injuries... Also what's odd is I'm job hunting right now as well, kinda sucks though, just had an interview yesterday and didn't get the job, but there's a few more places I can try. Anyway, hope you have a fast recovery .

 I'm wanting to start a Westside routine next week (well I'll probably mostly be testing my 1RM next week)... The only thing is, I have really fully recovered from a hip strain I got during the summer... Shoulders feel fine now, but my right hip still aches a bit sometimes.

 What do you do for full body stretches? Got any links to some info I could read up on?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow thats a nice pay week.  Provided you sell a few memberships and I'm sure once you get good those will be cake to seel! Best of luck to ya bud!
> 
> 
> I don't do it every day but I do it enough heh.  I just hate how hungry I get afterwards LOL.



Thanks man.  I feel you on the hunger issue.  It really sucks when you're trying to cut.  That's when all your will power must be summoned, haha.




			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey CP, what's up... I think it's a little awkward you, DB, and I have all had shoulder injuries... Also what's odd is I'm job hunting right now as well, kinda sucks though, just had an interview yesterday and didn't get the job, but there's a few more places I can try. Anyway, hope you have a fast recovery .
> 
> I'm wanting to start a Westside routine next week (well I'll probably mostly be testing my 1RM next week)... The only thing is, I have really fully recovered from a hip strain I got during the summer... Shoulders feel fine now, but my right hip still aches a bit sometimes.
> 
> What do you do for full body stretches? Got any links to some info I could read up on?



Yeah, it sucks.  Thankfully I think my injury is fairly easy to recover from relative to DB's.  What type of injury did you get?

I'm sure you'll get a job.  Just be persistent.  Maybe you'll get a better one in the end.

Westside is awesome, but definitely be weary of your hip.  I would give it a shot and see if your hip starts to become aggrivated.  If it does, then you can nix the program for a little while.

I sort of just picked up my stretching routine over time from soccer, football, wrestling, and physical education.  I would just hit up Google.  I'm sure you'll find something.  I could try to explain my stretches to you, but the explanations would probably suck.  Haha.  I'd be happy to try for you anyway.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 5, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, it sucks.  Thankfully I think my injury is fairly easy to recover from relative to DB's.  What type of injury did you get?


 I'm pretty sure my injury's less severe than DB's as well. Both my shoulders and hips I guess were techinally strained, but the right sides of both were/are far worse than the left... I'm not exactly sure how it happened with the shoulders, mostly I just recall doing pullups and there'd be a clicking sound in my right shoulder at the top of each rep... The next time I was at the gym I was doing incline flyes, and I think I went a little too low and it got pretty painful. With the hips, I had changed my stance from fairly narrow to fairly wide without gradually changing it, then that same day I did some DB lunges... I guess that didn't mix well either .


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure my injury's less severe than DB's as well. Both my shoulders and hips I guess were techinally strained, but the right sides of both were/are far worse than the left... I'm not exactly sure how it happened with the shoulders, mostly I just recall doing pullups and there'd be a clicking sound in my right shoulder at the top of each rep... The next time I was at the gym I was doing incline flyes, and I think I went a little too low and it got pretty painful. With the hips, I had changed my stance from fairly narrow to fairly wide without gradually changing it, then that same day I did some DB lunges... I guess that didn't mix well either .



Hrm, interesting.  Do you stretch?  It almost sounds like a lack of flexibility was behind some of this...


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes, I scretch after every workout now, and sometimes on off days too... I'm not exactly sure how to stretch my shoulders other than some basic stuff I learned back in middle school playing tennis... my hammies are very flexible though, I can easily touch my hand to my toes sitting down with a straight back...

 When the injuries happened, I didn't stretch every single workout, but if I did legs, I generally always stretched them afterwards.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 6, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Yes, I scretch after every workout now, and sometimes on off days too... I'm not exactly sure how to stretch my shoulders other than some basic stuff I learned back in middle school playing tennis... my hammies are very flexible though, I can easily touch my hand to my toes sitting down with a straight back...
> 
> When the injuries happened, I didn't stretch every single workout, but if I did legs, I generally always stretched them afterwards.



You should try stretching every day.  I honestly think it makes a difference.  Occasionally my left hip would bother me slightly after being at work all day.  Wieght training never seemed to aggrivate it.  It was totally ignoreable, so that's what I normally do.  I recently started trying to stretch every day and it hasn't acted up once since I began.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You should try stretching every day.  I honestly think it makes a difference.  Occasionally my left hip would bother me slightly after being at work all day.  Wieght training never seemed to aggrivate it.  It was totally ignoreable, so that's what I normally do.  I recently started trying to stretch every day and it hasn't acted up once since I began.


 I said the same thing in his journal back when he was having problems, never heard back from him


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 6, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I said the same thing in his journal back when he was having problems, never heard back from him



Ah well, the advice is out there.  Hopefully he makes use of it.

Anyway, just as an update I hit the weights yesterday.  I was able to do deadlifts with fairly heavy weight (3 plates) without protest from my shoulder.  YES.  My strength is only down very slightly.  If I had gone to failure, I probably could've hit 315 x 8-9, and 10 was my previous best with HIT.  Not too bad all things considered.  Everything on the posterior of my body is sore today: middle/lower traps, erector spinae, glutes, and hamstrings.  I love it.  My workout was: Deadlifts, unilateral bench press, Yates' rows.  I cut out the ab work because I was running a bit late for work.  Whateva, it was a good session.

I have my interview at Gold's tomorrow instead of today now.  I went there, and the interviewer called saying she got caught in rush hour traffic.  I hate the beltway.  I hate it so much.  New time is tomorrow at 2.  Woo.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 6, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I said the same thing in his journal back when he was having problems, never heard back from him


 Eh, sorry Rocco... I try to respond to every post, but sometimes I overlook some .


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 7, 2005)

Hit up some physical therapy this morning, then followed that up with a workout.  I did hack squats, unilateral overhead pressing, chinups, and decline situps.  Finished up with some good ol' stretching.

I just came back from my Gold's interview.  I think it went well.  She gave me a week pass to the gym so I can meet the people and see how it works a little.  She said she's gonna call my references Monday/Tuesday and get back to me later in the week to probably set up a 2nd interview.  Yay.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I just came back from my Gold's interview.  I think it went well.  She gave me a week pass to the gym so I can meet the people and see how it works a little.  She said she's gonna call my references Monday/Tuesday and get back to me later in the week to probably set up a 2nd interview.  Yay.


Sounds promising. Wish you best of luck!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hit up some physical therapy this morning, then followed that up with a workout. I did hack squats, unilateral overhead pressing, chinups, and decline situps. Finished up with some good ol' stretching.
> 
> I just came back from my Gold's interview. I think it went well. She gave me a week pass to the gym so I can meet the people and see how it works a little. She said she's gonna call my references Monday/Tuesday and get back to me later in the week to probably set up a 2nd interview. Yay.


 Sounds good, good luck to ya !... I hate interviews .


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats pimp hope you get it bro!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks fellas.  Today was a slack day.  No exercising.  I stayed up a little too late last night and had to wake up early for class.  I ended up taking a 3 hour nap later.  My only plan is to hit up my home theraband routine for my shoulder and a little stretching shortly.  

Ah well, I'm gonna try to do some jogging tomorrow morning.  Next week is my last week of PT.  Hopefully I can start doing some real pressing movements soon.  I can almost do some pushups without pain.  I think I may possibly start hitting up sets of pushups in my fully body routine if I feel comfortable enough beginning Monday.  I'm also going to give squats a try and see if my shoulder doesn't mind holding the bar in place.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2005)

Hit up Gold's on their free week offer today.  Man it's so much better than my gym, heh.  I did some deadlifts, DB presses, bent rows, and decline situps.  I actually did DB presses with my bad shoulder.  I started with 10 pounds and worked my way up slowly.  I got to about 40s before I decided that any heavier might actually do some harm.  I have a tiny bit of pain right off my chest then it's gravy.  Actually, really on the first couple of reps hurt a little, then it dissipates after that.  I followed up with a set to total failure with my good arm and some real weight.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hit up Gold's on their free week offer today.  Man it's so much better than my gym, heh.  I did some deadlifts, DB presses, bent rows, and decline situps.  I actually did DB presses with my bad shoulder.  I started with 10 pounds and worked my way up slowly.  I got to about 40s before I decided that any heavier might actually do some harm.  I have a tiny bit of pain right off my chest then it's gravy.  Actually, really on the first couple of reps hurt a little, then it dissipates after that.  I followed up with a set to total failure with my good arm and some real weight.


    

Awsome bro...progress thats what its all about.  Don't try and break and records  jsut yet just strengthen it up man!  Believe me in no time you'll be back nto normal!  Your doin great bro!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome bro...progress thats what its all about.  Don't try and break and records  jsut yet just strengthen it up man!  Believe me in no time you'll be back nto normal!  Your doin great bro!



Thanks for the kind words.  I'm definitely taking it easy.  I'll probably stick with the same weight for another session or two at least (Unless there is zero pain).  I figured this would be fine since I was using the chest press machine during my PT sessions, and the pain was about the same level.  That was the gauge I used.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank God, I was able to squat today.  My shoulder really didn't have issues keeping the weight on my back.  I may even give back squats or good mornings a try in the near future, although I'm still a tad leary about supporting weight on my rear delts.  We shall see.  Also, I decided to go back to HIT style today and start recording some weights.  My damned legs are already sore; tomorrow is gonna be bad news.

Squats
237 x 8 + 3

DB Press
30 x 15 x 2
Unilateral w/ good arm
55 x 10 + 1

Chinups
BW x 13 + 3

Farmer's Walks
80s x 1.5 + .5 + Static

Hanging Leg Raises
BW x 10

Thankfully I lost very little in the way of squat strength.  I actually don't know if those reps are exactly right.  I was so in the zone on the RP set that I can't remember if I got 2 or 3 reps.  I'm pretty sure it was 3 though.  I seriously don't know how I did it.  That last one took about 10 seconds to complete.

I did some light overhead pressing with both arms, then finished with some heavy pressing with my uninjured arm.  I should've taken another couple of deep breaths before my RP set, and I probably could've hit another rep.  I was really close.

Just wanted to see what I could do in terms of BW chins.  Big PR for bodyweight chinups.  Hell yeah.  I held out on the negative of the last repetition for a long time before giving in at the end too.

I think my FWs are about the same, but I worked out at Gold's today.  I have no idea how the length I walked compares to my gym.  Whatever, my grip was fried.  That's all that matters.

Hanging leg raises were fine until I started letting myself hang totally lose.  My shoulder didn't like that.  I just decided to stop before tempting fate.  I'll go with lying leg raises next time, or maybe some captain's chairs.

Awesome workout.  Felt fucking great.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 12, 2005)

Awsome w/o bro....congrats on putting pressure on the shoulder.  Maybe you should hold off on BB squats for another week or so and let that shoulder heal up nicely.  Or do em nice and light!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o bro....congrats on putting pressure on the shoulder.  Maybe you should hold off on BB squats for another week or so and let that shoulder heal up nicely.  Or do em nice and light!



I'm just worried about PL style back squats and good mornings.  I'll put them off until Monday next week.  Then I'll start out real light and acclimate the weight slowly and play it by ear.  If I have to bail then I will, but I think I'll pull it off.

Thanks for the support as always DB.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 13, 2005)

Cowpimp,

Beginner question, but what exactly is a PR set?  And is it best to do one set until failure on chinups, or should I be doing 3 sets?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cowpimp,
> 
> Beginner question, but what exactly is a PR set?  And is it best to do one set until failure on chinups, or should I be doing 3 sets?



When I said PR, I was talking about a personal record.  PB, for personal best, is another similar acronym.

RP sets are rest pause sets.  Basically, you hit failure on your main working set, rack the weight for 10-15 breaths, and then crank out as many more as you can until failure.

Do whichever method you prefer.  If you are hitting complete failure and doing things like rest-pause sets, statics, or negatives to further increase the intensity of effort required to finish the set, then one set is plenty.  

Higher volume approaches work well too, and I have had success with those as well.  Just make sure you aren't applying the same techniques as you would during an HIT type protocol unless you follow this small bout with overtraining with lower intensity workouts.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info Cowpimp.  This is starting to remind me of all the swing thoughts I go through with golf.  I usually end up playing my best when I just hit the damn ball.  Oh well, I'm a quick study.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Cowpimp.  This is starting to remind me of all the swing thoughts I go through with golf.  I usually end up playing my best when I just hit the damn ball.  Oh well, I'm a quick study.



I feel you on that.  Having an analytical mind can be a pain sometimes.  One tends to overthink things; I often do the same thing.  However, it does often go hand in hand with being a fast learner.  I'm happy with it.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2005)

*Thursday*

When I was at the gym today there was a personal trainer at the squat rack I used to do squats yesterday with his client.  He said the bar was 55 pounds.  I asked him about that.  He's like yeah, we have some 45 and some 55 pound bars.  I thought it looked kinda thick for a standard olympic bar!  So, I squatted 237 instead of 227.  I lost even less strength than I thought.  I lost like 2 reps.  Boosted.

Anyway, I did some circuit training today.  I felt my shoulder might be ready for a decent set of pushups, and it did pretty well.  It bothered me a tiny bit for the first couple of reps.  It got better with each subsequent set.  I don't even think it bothered me at all on the last set.  Here's what I did (The same as the GPP routine I posted in the training section):

*5 Minutes Warmup Elliptical*

*4 Cycles - 60sec RI*
Squats x 25
Pullups x 5
Situps x 20
Hyperextensions x 25
Pushups x 20
Rock Climbers x 20

*Stretching*


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 13, 2005)

hyperextensions.  crap, i knew i was missing one part of the circuit training you love.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> hyperextensions.  crap, i knew i was missing one part of the circuit training you love.



Gotta get the posterior chain movement!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 14, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *4 Cycles - 60sec RI*


 that sounds brutal!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 14, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> that sounds brutal!



Indeed.  Actually, I did really get too tired until the very last cycle through.  I was surprised as I had totally slacked on my cardio the previous week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Looking good Cow, nice to see you recovering nicely! That does look like a brutal circuit!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking good Cow, nice to see you recovering nicely! That does look like a brutal circuit!!



Thanks man.  Your shoulder doesn't seem to be acting up too terribly either, in general.  It's not stopping your PRs anyway.  Hehe.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 14, 2005)

*Friday*

Okay, as a precursor, I forgot my stuff to write down my workout today.  I think I remember it all though.  I'm pretty good at remembering numbers for some reason.

*5 Minutes Warmup Elliptical*

*Deadlifts*
315 x 8 + 1

*Bench Press*
95 x 15
115 x 10
*Unilateral DB Uninjured Arm*
75 x 14 + 3

*DB Bent Rows*
85 x 13 + 4

*Leg Raises*
23 + 4 + Static

*Stretching*

Good workout, but a couple of almost reps that pissed me off.  Most notably on deadlifts.  I was like inches from lockout on rep 9 and rep 2 of my rest-pause set.  I'm not sure I've ever failed so close to the top before.  I guess that's my upper back failing to retract my scapula into lockout?  I don't think it was my gluts/hams, as I'm pretty sure my hips were all the way forward.  Maybe not though, it's hard to pay attention to something like that during a super intense set of deadlifts.  I think I'll do some RDLs next time.

Anyway, 2 reps short of what I did before I took off and couldn't do deadlifts for a while is cool with me.  About the same as with squats.  Not too bad of a setback.

My shoulder didn't complain too badly about the bench pressing.  There was virtually no discomfort, except maybe for the first repetition, when I did 95 pounds.  115 was a little sore, but about on the level of my PT work.

The bent rows were another one where I almost had it.  That lest rep was moving fairly steadily then stopped a couple inches short of contact with my trunk.

As a side note, both rows and presses were way higher than expected!  I was aiming for more like 10 or 11 reps with each.  Looks like I get to go heavier next time.  Yay.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2005)

*Saturday*

*Warmup Jogging*

*9 Sprints*

*Cooldown Walking & Stretching*

I decided to give sprinting a go.  I hadn't done it in a while, and I had just read a good article about some benefits of sprinting.  It got me fired up.  I would just sprint, then actively rest by walking.  I didn't really pay attention to rest intervals or sprint intervals.  I sprinted anywhere from 10-20 seconds at a time and rested for 60-80 seconds in between I would say.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2005)

Heya bud glad to see your back to some lifting!!!!  Good shit man!  

Now its all downhill from here....keep on kickin ass!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2005)

*Sunday*

*Stretching*

Woohoo, my first week of stretching every day.  I think I'm officially in the habit now.  Hopefully I don't slack on this.  It's great.  My shoulder has virtually 100% range of motion without pain as long as I bear no weight on it.  Also, my left hip hasn't felt sore at all since I started stretching more religiously.  It would occasionally feel a little sore at the end of a work day or something, although infrequently.  Nothing in the past month or so.  Yay for stretching.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud glad to see your back to some lifting!!!!  Good shit man!
> 
> Now its all downhill from here....keep on kickin ass!



Thanks buddy.   You always bring the kind words in here.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 17, 2005)

*Monday*

*5 Minutes Warmup Elliptical*

*Squats*
240 x 8 + 3

*DB Overhead Presses*
30 x 15
35 x 10
*Unilateral Uninjured Arm*
57.5 x 6 + 0

*Pullups*
BW + 20 x 8 + 2

*Steep Decline Situps*
24 + 5

*Cooldown Stretching*

Hours later after work some shoulder rehab...

*Theraband Routine x 2*
Flexion x 15
Extension x 15
External Rotation x 15
Internal Rotation x 15
Abduction x 15

*Pushups*
15 x 2

*Pushups Plus*
15 x 2

Pretty good workout today.  Squats looked good; I added a few pounds and maintained the same number of reps from the last session.  Overhead presses were a little dissapointing.  For some reason my arm was very fatigued going into the unilateral set.  Apparently my strength endurance sucks the big one.  Hopefully that will change when I goto my next planned routine, which does address this to some degree.  Pullups were about on point.  My shoulder acted pretty good for pullups, even in a full hang.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 17, 2005)

Youre getting stronger and stonger each workout.  When do you imagine your shoulder will be 100%?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Youre getting stronger and stonger each workout.  When do you imagine your shoulder will be 100%?



Yeah, well I'm just gaining back my bit of lost strength from being forced to do purely machine movements with my lower body.  Ugh.  I'll exceed my previous numbers soon enough.

I have no idea when it will be good again, but I predict within 2-3 weeks.  No way to say for sure.  Sometimes my shoulder feels great, sometimes a little less so.  For example, I just discovered that if I rotate my hand so that my knuckles are facing forward and try to abduct my shoulder it hurts pretty good when it gets to about parallel with the floor.  Any other hand orientation I'm good for 100% ROM without weight.  It's really annoying, but I'm not pushing anything.  I'm playing it by ear.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2005)

*Tuesday*

*Stretching*

Yeah, I decided to get a little extra sleep today...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 19, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, I decided to get a little extra sleep today...


Extra sleep is always a good thing!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 19, 2005)

*Wednesday*



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Extra sleep is always a good thing!



Indeed.  Never underestimate the power of some good restin'!

*5 Minutes Warmup Elliptical*

*DB SLDLs*
110 x 11 + 3

*DB Bench Press*
40 x 15, 12
*Unilateral Good Arm*
80s x 10 + 2

*Bent Rows*
205 x 9 + 1

*Farmer's Walk*
100s x Failure + Failure + 10sec Static Hold

*DB Lateral Raises*
10s x 15 x 2

*Cooldown Stretching*

Shoulder rehab after work...

*Therband Routine x 2*
Flexion x 15
Extension x 15
External Rotation x 15
Internal Rotation x 15
Abduction x 15


Good workout today, save for the dickfuck who decided to chitchat with me and slow me down.  Nice fellow, but don't talk to me while I workout.  I'm busy.

Anyway, DB SLDLs improved several repetitions over the last time I did them.  I was kind of surprised, since I haven't done any form of stiff-legged deadlift in months.  My hamstrings are already showing signs of DOMS.  I will be walking like a butt-raped prison inmate tomorrow.

DB presses felt fine on my shoulder for the most part.  Still a tiny twinge at the bottom part of the movement, but I felt I would stay at the same weight anyway.  No need to rush.  I'll try to go up 5 pounds or so next time.  Playing it by ear.  My unilateral pressing with my good arm was really good.

Bent rows were 1 rep short of the last time I did them, so my strength is almost back there 100% as well.  I think I should be back to where I was strength wise on everything except my fucked shoulder within a week or two.  Not bad at all really.

Farmer's walks were evil.  My forearms burned to all Hell.  Good stuff.  I decided to go heavy today.  I think I'll do that more often.

Finished with some lateral raises for the shoulder.  I was doing those in PT (Except on a machine), so I figured it would be a good idea to continue.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 19, 2005)

Good looking w/o CP


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2005)

*Thursday*



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Good looking w/o CP



Thank ya sir.

*Warmup 5 Minutes Elliptical*

*4 Cycles - 60sec RI*
Squats x 25
Pushups x 20
Hyperextensions x 25
Pullups x 5
Situps x 20
Rock Climbers x 20

*Cooldown Stretching*

Some more circuit training today.  Good stuff.  I suppose I will increase the number of repetitions or add a 5th cycle in at some point down the road.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 21, 2005)

On that circuit, I assume the squats are just bodyweight, right? As well as hyper extensions? Also, what are the rock climbers?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> On that circuit, I assume the squats are just bodyweight, right? As well as hyper extensions? Also, what are the rock climbers?



Yes, all bodyweight stuff.  I'm try to turn the workout into an active recovery session for my muscles, but a good workout for my heart.  Seems to be doing the trick.  I'm out of breath, but my muscles aren't experiencing undue fatigue as a result of this routine.

Let's see if I can explain rock climbers...  Imagine you are at the top of a pushup.  Your arms are planted about shoulder width apart and your toes on the ground with your body holding steady and straight.  Bring one leg toward you.  You should almost look like you're about to start running.  Now, you kind of hop up just enough to switch your legs.  That is, kick out the bent leg and bring in your straightened leg.  Repeat for the other side.  That is one repetition.  They are really a great finisher.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

mountain clibers are brutal!  Fuck doing them for reps though.  Try doing them for time like 45sec per set.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey Cowpimp, you incorporate some of the most unique training exercises that I see on here.  Keep up the good work.  I'm sure that they translate very well to functional strength and agility.  I think you'd be the last person I'd want to see against me in an obstacle course race!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2005)

*Friday*



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> mountain clibers are brutal!  Fuck doing them for reps though.  Try doing them for time like 45sec per set.



I'll give that a shot next time I do some circuit training.  Just out of curiosity, why do you suggest going for time as opposed to repetitions?




			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Cowpimp, you incorporate some of the most unique training exercises that I see on here. Keep up the good work. I'm sure that they translate very well to functional strength and agility. I think you'd be the last person I'd want to see against me in an obstacle course race!



Heh, thanks.  I try to keep things interesting.  There is more than one way to condition the cardioresperatory system and add some extra exercise to your routine!


*5 Minutes Warmup Elliptical*

*Bottoms-up Squats*
45 x 3
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1
225 x 1
*255 x 1*

*Unilateral DB Press Good Arm*
57.5 x 10 + 1
*Bilateral*
35 x 10
40 x 10

*Chinups*
BW + 25 x 9 + 1

*Leg Raises*
BW x 16 + 6

*Lateral Raises*
10 x 15 x 2

*Cooldown Stretching*

A few hours later...

*Theraband Routine x 2*
Flexion x 15
Extension x 15
External Rotation x 15
Internal Rotation x 15
Abduction x 15


Nice workout today.  Hit a new PR on bottoms-up squats.  It came up a little slow, but I maybe could've gone for another 10 pounds.  I decided to call it a PR though.

Overhead pressing was awesome.  I added 4 repetitions over last time.  I think I am a tad stronger now than when I was doing standard bilateral overhead presses before I got injured.  Hopefully, as my shoulder recovers, I will get my other arm up to par quickly and smashing old records all over the place.  Also, I went up 5 pounds on my overhead pressing with my injured shoulder and it felt just fine.  There was virtually no pain with the weight I used last time (35), and only very very mild pain during the first repetition or two with 40.  I might be able to move up next time, but I'll start with 40 and play it by ear.

Chinups looked about on point.  My shoulder felt good enough that I went a little wider than I have been.  I was happy about that.  I like switching up my grip a lot on pullups/chinups for some reason.  I held out on the negative of the RP repetition for quite a while.  My lats and biceps were burning.  Good stuff.

Leg raises are pretty killer when you RP them!  Good set.  Abs and other hip flexors were burning good.  I'll be forced to get some ankle weights in no time like this.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

*Saturday*

*Warmup Couple Minutes Walking*

*25-30 Minutes Light Jogging*

*Cooldown Walking & Stretching*

Went for some active recovery today.  Nothing special to report.  Moo.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)

> I'll give that a shot next time I do some circuit training. Just out of curiosity, why do you suggest going for time as opposed to repetitions?



Because it is harder...lol.  You just more in.  20reps is nothing.  Going for time is a better test of local muscular endurance.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Because it is harder...lol.  You just more in.  20reps is nothing.  Going for time is a better test of local muscular endurance.



Yeah, I'm not really trying to kill myself (Well sort of), but I think I can handle 45 seconds without too much trouble.  I think 20 repetitions is at least 30 seconds.  I count a repetition as the movement of both legs, not just one.  It's really 40 repetitions.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 23, 2005)

*Sunday*

*Stretching*

Yay, another week of stretching every day.  Got me a nice 8 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2005)

*Monday*

*Stretching*

*Shoulder Rehab Routine x 2*
Flexion x 15
Extension x 15
External Rotation x 15
Internal Rotation x 15
Abduction x 15

Pushups x 15
Pushups Plus x 15

No real workout today.  I had to wake up early my 2nd interview this morning at Gold's, and it was a success.  I'll start in 2 weeks when I finish up with my current employer.  They already gave me a membership though, so I might go in for some circuit training tomorrow morning.  I kind of planned on sprinting, but I'm tempted to go just because I'm excited to take advantage.  I'll just play it by ear, but I'm gonna do one or the other.  Woo, I'm happy.  I don't have to work another winter outside!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 24, 2005)

Congrats on getting the job CP... What exactly are "Pushups Plus?"


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Congrats on getting the job CP... What exactly are "Pushups Plus?"



Thank you sir.  I read about the push-up plus in an article on EliteFTS about shoulder rehab.  Check out this link:

http://www.fitrex.com/fitness_info/exercise710.html


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey CP, glad to hear you got the job at Gold's.  You'll bring alot of good knowledge there.  I've always found that its easier to look for a job when you already have one, eh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey CP, glad to hear you got the job at Gold's.  You'll bring alot of good knowledge there.  I've always found that its easier to look for a job when you already have one, eh.


True!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

Wassup Pimp!!  Sorry I haven't been around been really busy.  Bustin my ass in the gym and getting enough sleep is leaving me without much time for personal stuff!

Looks like your shoulder is really improving!!!!  Glad to see your kickin ass again.  Congrats on the job when do you start??


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thank you sir. I read about the push-up plus in an article on EliteFTS about shoulder rehab. Check out this link:
> 
> http://www.fitrex.com/fitness_info/exercise710.html


 Good link, CP.  That's a really funky looking move....Might try it sometime...


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 25, 2005)

*Tuesday*

*boilermaker*
Thanks man.  Unfortunately, I don't know much about sales.  I'm a quick study though.  Hell, I'm just happy I can walk to work (My current commute is 35 minutes of driving plus 30 minutes of shuttling) and I get a free membership to a nice gym.  Not to mention I have an in for when I make the switch to trainer in the not too distant future.

*DeadBolt*
It's all good buddy.  Even though we all need to relax and have time to ourselves, it is sometimes a good thing to be really busy.  Work + school can catch up to you sometimes.  My shoulder is definitely getting better, although it has its good and bad days.  Anyway, thanks for making time to stop in!

*Pylon*
Good ol' Google.  My original search string yielded countless sites about pushup bras.  Haha.

*Warmup 100 Jumping Jacks*

*4 Cycles - 60sec RI*
Squats x 25
Pullups x 5
Hyperextensions x 25
Pushups x 20
Situps x 20
Rock Climbers x 30sec

*Cooldown Stretching*

Man, converting to timed rock climbers is a lot harder than I thought.  I was going to go for 45 seconds, but my pace is faster than I estimated.  45 seconds would've left me puking by the 4th cycle, haha.  Anyway, it was a nice workout, and a girl with a real nice ass wearing spandex decided to do lots of bent over stretching right in front of me while I was stretching.  Needless to say I left to gym very refreshed for an early morning workout.  

My shoulder was real good during the pushups, but it's a tiny bit sore right now.  It gets sore sometimes at random; a general soreness.  It can be ignored though for the most part.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 25, 2005)

You'll do fine in sales.  It's 90% about being able to interact with people.  From what I've seen on here, you have no problem with that.  Throw in the fact that you are in an environment and selling a product that you are totally comfortable with already and you'll be off to the races.  Do a little searcing on "partnership selling" or "relationship selling" if you want something to read up on.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 25, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You'll do fine in sales.  It's 90% about being able to interact with people.  From what I've seen on here, you have no problem with that.  Throw in the fact that you are in an environment and selling a product that you are totally comfortable with already and you'll be off to the races.  Do a little searcing on "partnership selling" or "relationship selling" if you want something to read up on.



Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I'll definitely search around about those topics too.  Thank ya sir.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 25, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Anyway, it was a nice workout, and a girl with a real nice ass wearing spandex decided to do lots of bent over stretching right in front of me while I was stretching. Needless to say I left to gym very refreshed for an early morning workout.


 Hahaha, nice


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 26, 2005)

*Wednesday*

I decided to go back to a slightly higher volume approach than HIT.  My strength endurance sucks, and I just wanted a change of pace.  I'm going to avoid total failure for a little bit.

I have another routine I have written up that will further attack this weakness of mine and hopefully do well when I start bulking.  For now I'm kind of winging it, but have somewhat of a skeleton to abide by.  Anyway...

*Warmup 5 Minutes Elliptical*

*Sumo Deadlifts* - All exercises 60sec RI
367 x 3, 2, 2

*BB Bench Press*
125 x 10, 10

*Unilateral DB Bench Press Good Arm*
85 x 6, 5, 4

*DB Lateral Raises*
15 x 10, 10

*Bent Rows*
187 x 7, 7, 7

*4th Level Decline Situps*
BW x 15, 15

*Stretching*

Later...

*Shoulder Rehab Routine x 2*
Flexion x 15
Extension x 15
External Rotation x 15
Internal Rotation x 15
Abduction x 15

Sumo deadlifts felt pretty good; I haven't done them in many months.  My conventional deadlifts have been stronger even since I strengthened my lower back a lot on Westside.  Anyway, these were definitely fine.  I probably could've pulled 5 reps on an all out set to failure.

Bench press didn't tweak my shoulder too badly.  The very bottom of the movement made for a bit of pain, but it subsided a few reps into each set.  1 plate comes soon.  Yay.  Unilateral DB benching looked real good too.  Tacked on some light lateral raises for rehab purposes.

Bent rows were about on point.  I really like this type of workout for movements like rows.  It is really easy to cheat on rows if you hit total failure.

Situps went fine.  Probably could've done a few more here.

Overall it was a good workout.  I'm happy with the changes I made.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 27, 2005)

Good lookin weight man!!!  Keep up the good work and good idea on not going to failure!  Thats the only thing that sucks about my shoulder and prrs....low volume but you have to hit failure so its hell on the shoulder sometimes!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2005)

*Thursday*



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good lookin weight man!!!  Keep up the good work and good idea on not going to failure!  Thats the only thing that sucks about my shoulder and prrs....low volume but you have to hit failure so its hell on the shoulder sometimes!



That definitely sucks the big one.  That's a fun routine though; just make sure you don't hurt yourself again.  You seem to be doing quite well, just don't let you zeal for lifting overpower your body telling you to take it easy!

*Stretching*

Yeah, that's all I did.  My plan is to lift tomorrow, sprint or jog on Saturday, and do whichever I don't do Saturday on Sunday, or sleep in if I happen to stay out way too late Saturday night.  Hehe.

Also, I'm going to post my routine in the training section that I plan on starting in a few weeks.  I really want my shoulder at close to full capacity before I begin.  I think overhead pressing should be back to normal real soon.  My shoulder never really bothered me with those too much.  However, flat pressing is coming a tad slower, but steadily enough.  Feel free to check it.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2005)

*Friday*

*5 Minutes Warmup Elliptical*

*Front Squats* - All exercises 60sec RI
187 x 6, 6, 6 (137 x 8 at end of workout)

*Unilateral DB OH Press Good Arm*
60 x 6, 6, 5

*Chinups*
BW+30 x 6, 6, 6

*Leg Raises*
BW x 15, 15

*DB OH Press*
45 x 10, 7

*DB Lateral Raises*
15 x 12, 12

*Cooldown Stretching*

Later...

*Shoulder Rehab Routine x 2*
Flexion x 15
Extension x 15
External Rotation x 15
Internal Rotation x 15
Abduction x 15


Front squats, ugh.  I can't get them to feel right.  I warmed up a lot; 5 warmup sets.  Even so, it never feels right.  The bar sits against my damned clavicle too much and causes me to bend my wrists so far they feel like they're going to snap.  It helped at the end when I used to 45 pound oly bar with 1 plate.  I'm going to stick with this movement for a bit until I can get it to feel right.  I think I'll be okay if I start with the 45er next time.  The 55 pound bar is thicker and has a more aggressive knurl.  I also have to get used to really holding my arms up.  It's easy to let them slip down.

Overhead pressing was okay.  My strength endurance is especially poor on pressing movements for some reason, so I was fairly happy with this.  My recovering shoulder felt really good on overhead pressing.  Next time I'm just going to start training my arms together on vertical pressing movements.  I could have easily gone to 50s, or maybe even more, but I decided to give it another session.

Chinups were real good.  My strength endurnace is much better for pulling movements.

Leg raises were fine.  I could've done more.  I will next time.

Well, time to go read up on front squatting tips and help make sure I move up quickly in these!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2005)

Impressive Sumos CP!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Impressive Sumos CP!!



Thanks YM.  I'm actually stronger conventional, but I felt like I was due for different variation of deadlifts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thanks YM.  I'm actually stronger conventional, but I felt like I was due for different variation of deadlifts.



How'd you like the sumos?   Sumos hit my glutes pretty good.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How'd you like the sumos?   Sumos hit my glutes pretty good.



That's kind of why I did them.  It seems to call for more involvement from my hip extensors.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

i hate sumos they just feel weird to me.  maybe it is because i am so short i have very little ROM?


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's kind of why I did them.  It seems to call for more involvement from my hip extensors.


 I'd like to do sumos more often, but they tend to bother my hip... I wonder if I can work up to being fine with them, or if it's just that my body's mechanics are no good for them  .


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i hate sumos they just feel weird to me.  maybe it is because i am so short i have very little ROM?



They are a little weird after not doing them for so long, but I used to love them.  I don't know why I started leaning toward conventional deadlifts more.

Hey, do you have any tips for my doing front squats?  Perhaps some things that you found helpful when you first tried learning the movement.




			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I'd like to do sumos more often, but they tend to bother my hip... I wonder if I can work up to being fine with them, or if it's just that my body's mechanics are no good for them.



It bothered my left hip slightly, but nothing I would be worried about.  If you can't get them to stop bothering your hip, don't force it.  There are plenty of other movements.  If you can work your way up though, then great.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

> Hey, do you have any tips for my doing front squats? Perhaps some things that you found helpful when you first tried learning the movement.



keep your chin up and your elbows up.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> keep your chin up and your elbows up.



Are you suggesting that I actually look up a little bit?  That does seem like it would help actually.  

I know I have to get used to keep my elbows up.  I hope that comes in time.  The repetitions where I let me elbows drop were really bad because it put a lot of pressure on my wrists since they actually bore some weight.

Thanks for the tips.  Sometimes it just takes practice where I repeat these kinds of things to myself.  Eventually the functions will become autonomous.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 29, 2005)

Keeping your chin up causes you to lean back into the movement, keeping the weights CG over the heel instead of over the toes.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Keeping your chin up causes you to lean back into the movement, keeping the weights CG over the heel instead of over the toes.



Yeah, I typically look forward when I squat, but I keep my back upright.  However, I think this may help me a lot with front squat.  I have never really had balance or form issues with any other kind of squat.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2005)

I usually look forward or slightly down (neck neutral) when I back squat.  When I front squat I keep my chin up and look up for two reasons:

1) to help me sit back more and keep the bar over my center of gravity.

2) Because my flexability is good in my shoulders so I can get my elbows points straight ahead which, if I keep my chin down, causes me to pussh the bar into my adadms apple and loose oxygen.  I have almost passed out before.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I usually look forward or slightly down (neck neutral) when I back squat.  When I front squat I keep my chin up and look up for two reasons:
> 
> 1) to help me sit back more and keep the bar over my center of gravity.
> 
> 2) Because my flexability is good in my shoulders so I can get my elbows points straight ahead which, if I keep my chin down, causes me to pussh the bar into my adadms apple and loose oxygen.  I have almost passed out before.



Sounds good man.  I also have pretty good shoulder flexibility.  Even my recovering shoulder is quite good in that particular range of motion.  It's virtually 100% again.

I feel you on number 2.  I definitely pushed the bar into my Adam's apple on multiple repetitions throughout that set.  It sounds like looking up is definitely going to helpe me out a lot.  Thanks guys; I really want to get good, comfortable, and strong with this lift!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2005)

Looking good Cow! I'm thinking of switching things up for a month or so after this comp. So I'm watching what your doing closely


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

*Saturday*

*Rocco32*
Thank you sir.  What do you think you might be moving onto after Westside?

*Warmup ~5 Minutes Jogging*

*9 Sprints*

*Cooldown Walking & Stretching*

Decided to do some sprinting this evening.  Got out and did it a little late, but that's okay.  Better late than never.  I ended up taking a little nap today; I just can't ever get used to waking up at 7AM on Saturday for class.  Bah.

As a side note, my shoulder felt quite good today.  It hasn't really bothered me at all, and it was feeling really good when I was doing my stretching.  Flexibility is improving all around.  It still feels a little funny first thing in the morning until I move it around a little, but that was much less pronounced today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm not sure yet. I liked your full body routine you adapted from chad waterbury and the one Bludevil is doing. Those are both options. Something to keep my strength up but slow down just a bit so my body can rest. It's taken a good beating (CNS) on Westside.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2005)

*Sunday*



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure yet. I liked your full body routine you adapted from chad waterbury and the one Bludevil is doing. Those are both options. Something to keep my strength up but slow down just a bit so my body can rest. It's taken a good beating (CNS) on Westside.



I'll have to take a look at Bluedevil's journal.  I'm sure you'll enjoy whatever you do.  I certainly understand where you're coming from with Westside.  It is definitely a taxing routine.

*Stretching*

Lots of sleep and some good stretching.  Yay for setting the clocks back an hour.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 31, 2005)

Wassup pimp!!!  I see lots of stretching and rehab...glad its getting done!!!  Hows the shoulder feel?  Gettin better or still just stable?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 31, 2005)

*Monday*



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wassup pimp!!!  I see lots of stretching and rehab...glad its getting done!!!  Hows the shoulder feel?  Gettin better or still just stable?



It's actually feeling really good again today.  I experienced less pain, and used significantly more weight, than the last time I bench pressed.  Thanks for stoppin' in DB.

*Warmup 5 Minutes Elliptical*

*SLDLs*
317 x 5, 5, 4

*Bench Press *
135 x 10, 10
145 x 10

*Yates' Rows*
207 x 6, 6, 6

*DB Lateral Raises*
15 x 15, 15

*Farmer's Walks*
85s x Oneway, Oneway, Oneway

*Full Decline Situps*
BW x 16, 16

*Cooldown Stretching*

My grip strength is a bit down from where it was.  I think that's about the biggest strength hit I took from my shoulder injury.  Seems like that detrains quickest for me.  Even so, it wasn't too bad.  I'll certainly be back to where I was soon.  My posterior chain definitely had some left in it on the SLDLs.

Bench press went well.  My shoulder was behaving quite well.  I decided I'm to the point where I'm just going to train my arms together on pressing movements, horizontal too.

Rowing felt good.  I kind of like not going to failure more with rowing.  I slip out of good form so much more readily than when doing other exercises to total failure.

Farmer's walks were thrown in for grip work.  I think I'm going to start training my grip again lightly.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 31, 2005)

do you have an eta of when your shoulder will be healed?  i seem to forget.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 1, 2005)

my apologies for being too lazy to dig through and find out what happened to your shoulder. surgery or ongoing problem? all great suggestions above with regards to front squats. do you find that your injury prevents you from securing the bar on your shoulders at all? 

as a side note, your journal title cracks me up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2005)

Looking good Cow. Seems like your coming along nicely!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tuesday*

*soxmuscle*
It's pretty much healed at this point, like 95%.  It rarely bothers me now.  It's really just a matter of getting it strong enough to support heavy weights.  It'll still probably be another couple of weeks, as I don't want to progress too quickly and risk damaging connective tissue, which takes longer to adapt.  I could've gone heavier on the bench press last time, but I'm playing it safe.

*The13ig13adWolf*
I sublexed my shoulder at the end of August.  I was body surfing.  Basically, I was drunk and I decided to try and body surf a big ass wave way too late.  It wasn't really surfing that time; the wave basically pummelled the crap out of me.  It slammed me against the ocean floor and I folded over top of my right arm.  It was the equivalent of my arm getting pulled over and behind my head so far it came out of the socket.

My arm is almost back to normal, save for my strength on pressing movements.  It didn't seem to bother me doing front squats.  It was more of an issue of conciously making an effort to keep my arms up.  I'm glad you like the title; I try to make them entertaining.  Hehe.  Thanks for stopping in too by the way.

*Rocco32*
Thanks bud.  I appreciate the positive comments.

*Stretching*

*Shoulder Rehab Routine x 2*
Flexion x 15
Extension x 15
External Rotation x 15
Internal Rotation x 15
Abduction x 15

No real workout today.  Weights come tomorrow morning though.  I'm going to hit up front squats again.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2005)

Heya bud glad to see your keeping up with the rehab!  Looks good!

Killer SLDL's!  Man I hate doing those bro I just can never get the hang of it after kicking my ass with quads before it and heavy deads in the begining of the week.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 2, 2005)

*Wednesday*



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud glad to see your keeping up with the rehab!  Looks good!
> 
> Killer SLDL's!  Man I hate doing those bro I just can never get the hang of it after kicking my ass with quads before it and heavy deads in the begining of the week.



Thanks DB.  That's one of the benefits of full body routines.  I feel pretty fresh for each exercise I perform, except some of the finisher movements toward the end of the session.  That was actually pretty weak for me as my grip gave out.   I'm gonna be adding in some grip work to counter that though.

*Warmup 5 Minutes Elliptical*

*Front Squats* - 60sec RI for all movements
187 x 7, 7, 7

*Overhead Press*
117 x 8, 7, 6

*Upright Rows*
97 x 8, 8, 8

*Gorilla Hangs - Square Rack Support*
BW x 30secs, 30secs, 30secs

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BW x 11, 11

*Cooldown Stretching*


Front squats felt a little bit more comfortable today.  The only thing that seemed to bother me is that the bar was really stretching my wrists.  This time it was reasonable though; I didn't feel like I was being risky.  I only added a repetition over last time, but it's something.  Also, this is my first time going ATG in a while (Although I went to the point where the bar would hit the stationary rack or 1 inch short of that), because my previous gym didn't have an adjustable rack.  It's nice getting that full ROM back.

Overhead presses were a little dissapointing, but I just have to remember a few things: my shoulder is not back to full strength, strength endurance in my pushing muscles seems to be the worst, and I haven't done BB overhead pressing in a couple of months.  I'll be staying at this weight until I get to 10 reps or so to make sure I don't get overzealous and injure myself.

I haven't done upright rows in a really long time, and they were pretty weak.  Of course, I used a full ROM for these too, not stopping at the nipple line like I used to.  This movement is about the worst of all that I do on my shoulder, but it was still not too bad.  I will be staying at this weight until I crack 10 repetitions for my shoulder's sake.

I decided to hit up my grip with some gorilla hangs.  I used the upper support for the squat rack, which is a really thick bar with a square perimeter.  I felt this would be a little more challenging than a standard gorilla hang, and it definitely was.  I had to really push with my fingers in addition to my crushing grip.

Finished up with some ab work a la hanging leg raises.  My shoulder didn't complain one bit on these.  Yay.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2005)

*Thursday*

*Stretching*

*Shoulder Rehab Routine x 2*
Flexion x 15
Extension x 15
External Rotation x 15
Internal Rotation x 15
Abduction x 15

I had every intention of getting up and doing my circuit training routine this morning.  I got to sleep at a pretty good time last night, enough for a good 7 hours of sleep.  I set my alarm, but forgot to turn it on.  Ugh.  Oh well, I can still get it in on Saturday and follow up with some light jogging or something on Sunday.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 3, 2005)

how are you getting multiples of 7 for your weights?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> how are you getting multiples of 7 for your weights?



They aren't multiples of 7, it's just that the funky collars that they use at my gym weigh 1 pound each, so I add 2 pounds when I use the collars.  They have a slide that retracts and protrudes ball bearings to hold them on.  Pretty cool.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 3, 2005)

oh okay, that makes sense.  do all collars weigh a pound each or is it just the ones at your gym?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 3, 2005)

Did you start you new job yet?  Gold's is where I work out.  I like it alot.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> oh okay, that makes sense.  do all collars weigh a pound each or is it just the ones at your gym?



Some of the really heavy duty ones weigh 2.5 pounds.  Those springy clip pieces of crap I never count.




			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Did you start you new job yet? Gold's is where I work out. I like it alot.



I start training on Monday.  I train all next week, and officially begin as an independent soul the following Monday.  However, they gave me my membership two weeks ago when they said I had the job, so I have been enjoying working out there myself.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2005)

*Friday*

*Warmup Circuit x 6 - 55lb bar*
Power Clean
Front Squat
Overhead Press
Olympic Squat
Overhead Press
Bent Row x 2

*Unilateral DB Squats* - 60secs RI for all movements
40s x 7, 7, 7

*Bench Press*
155 x 10, 10
165 x 8

*Unilateral DB Rows*
110 x 6, 6, 6

*3 Finger Gorilla Hangs - Pinky, Ring, Middle*
BW x 20secs, 20secs, 20secs

*Spread Eagle Situps*
45 x 20, 20

*DB Lateral Raises*
15s x 15, 15

*Cooldown Stretching*

I enjoyed this workout a lot.  I'm liking stopping short of failure for a change.  I usually feel fairly energized leaving the gym as opposed to feeling like I got kicked in the balls, run over by a truck, and then had my intestines pulled out of my mouth and used to beat me.  Also, I decided to try a warm-up complex that was listed in a recent article at T-nation about warming up.  It seemed to do the trick.

Unilateral squats are evil, in any form, particularly when you haven't done them in ages.  I sort of lost my balance with my left leg on the 2nd set and had to re-adjust.  I found my groove pretty good on the last set though.  I was trying to extend too far out from the bench where I rested my non-active leg and it was way too akward.  I don't like having to hop into position with DBs in my hand.  Heh.

Bench pressing felt pretty reasonable on the shoulder.  I'm not going to go heavier than 165 until I get 10 repetitions for 3 sets no problem.  I'm actually approaching previous strength levels.  I could probably have done 185 @ 3x10 with 60 second rest intervals before the injury.

I haven't done unilateral rows in a while, but I used to really like them.  I could always move a pretty good amount of weight on these.  I really focused on not using bodily momentum, and I was pretty pleased with the results. I used to have a bad habit of jerking my back up when doing these.

3 finger gorilla hangs are hard as Hell!  I'm going to work my way to 2 finger hangs eventually because my pinky and ring finger always give out first.

I've never done spread eagle situps before, but I found a pretty good spot to anchor my legs for them.  I could feel this in my groin area pretty good.  I liked this movement.

I kept lateral raises the same intentionally.  I think I may go a bit heavier next time.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I start training on Monday.  I train all next week, and *officially begin as an independent soul * the following Monday.  However, they gave me my membership two weeks ago when they said I had the job, so I have been enjoying working out there myself.



Another Gold's member here.  I love my Gold's.  Question for you: Are you working under Gold's or is it an independant company that you work under?  When I first joined the trainers were under an independant company, but then the gym bought our training memberships and "hired" the trainers.  Good luck working there.  I hope you get clients that appreciate you and your knowledge.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Another Gold's member here.  I love my Gold's.  Question for you: Are you working under Gold's or is it an independant company that you work under?  When I first joined the trainers were under an independant company, but then the gym bought our training memberships and "hired" the trainers.  Good luck working there.  I hope you get clients that appreciate you and your knowledge.



I'm working directly for Gold's.  Also, I'm in sales; I'm not a trainer.  Or at least not yet anyway.  I'm working my certification now.  My CPR certification should be coming in the mail any day now.  I'll also be purchasing the textbook from which to study with my next paycheck.  It will be a little bit before I save up enough for the exam (I have to pay off some credit card owings first), but I will get there.  Thanks for the compliment though.  Hehe.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> 3 finger gorilla hangs are hard as Hell! I'm going to work my way to 2 finger hangs eventually because my pinky and ring finger always give out first.
> Unilateral squats are evil, in any form, particularly when you haven't done them in ages. I sort of lost my balance with my left leg on the 2nd set and had to re-adjust. I found my groove pretty good on the last set though. I was trying to extend too far out from the bench where I rested my non-active leg and it was way too akward. I don't like having to hop into position with DBs in my hand. Heh.


A. Does yur gym have a finger board???  (Used in rock climbing training)
You would have a ball with this thing, if you like the Finger hangs/pullups


B. How are you doing the unilateral DB squats???
(like a bulgarian or split squat)


----------



## Devlin (Nov 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm working directly for Gold's.  Also, I'm in sales; I'm not a trainer.  Or at least not yet anyway.  I'm working my certification now.  My CPR certification should be coming in the mail any day now.  I'll also be purchasing the textbook from which to study with my next paycheck.  It will be a little bit before I save up enough for the exam (I have to pay off some credit card owings first), but I will get there.  Thanks for the compliment though.  Hehe.



Your welcome.  I'm sure you will get there.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> A. Does yur gym have a finger board???  (Used in rock climbing training)
> You would have a ball with this thing, if you like the Finger hangs/pullups
> 
> 
> ...



A. I don't think it does.  Never even heard of such a device.

B. I put my non-active leg on a standalone bench behind me and squat while holding dumbbells to the sides.  My glutes are already starting to have some DOMS set in.




			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Your welcome. I'm sure you will get there.



Thank you sir!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2005)

*Saturday*

*Warmup ~2 Minutes Walking*

*~30 Minutes Jogging*

*Cooldown Stretching*

Nothing fancy today, just some fairly light solid state cardio.  I was going to do my circuit training callisthenics routine, but it was so damned nice today I figured I would go for a jog instead.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 5, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thank you *sir*!




Sorry I have to correct you here it ma'm not sir.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry I have to correct you here it ma'm not sir.



Sorry about that!  I poked my head in your gallery; definitely a ma'am!  Haha.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 6, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sorry about that!  I poked my head in your gallery; definitely a ma'am!  Haha.



It's ok just don't let it happen again 

Just kidding.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2005)

*Sunday*

*Warmup 100 Jumping Jacks*

*Circuit Training Routine x 2* - 60sec RI
Squats x 25
Pullups x 5
Hyperextensions x 25
Pushups x 20
Situps x 20
Rock Climbers x 30secs

*Circuit Training Routine x 2* - 60sec RI
Squats x 25
Dips x 5
Hyperextensions x 25
Body Rows x 10
Leg Raises x 10
Rock Climbers x 30secs

*Cooldown Stretching*

Decided to make an alternate circuit with a horizontal pull and vertical push movement.  Dips are about the worst exercise on my shoulder, but they were bearable.  I should be able to do more, but I just wanted to take it easy on my shoulder.  I should be able to do 10 no problem without coming anywhere near failure.  Hell, I used to strap on 2 plates or so with dips for reps.  We'll see how it goes next time.  Anyway, it was an enjoyable workout.

Also, my first day of training for fitness consultant is tomorrow.  I am excited to say the least!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It's ok just don't let it happen again
> 
> Just kidding.



Yes ma'am!  Hehe.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 6, 2005)

Your workouts remind me of this guy that works out at my gym, and i bet you look a lot alike too while you are doing it.  There is so little rest between sets.. and he lifts considerably heavy weights.  Never seems to sweat... super focused, intense, insane.  totally inspiring, and to have him whip around me from place to place has a strange sort of effect on my own training.  I work out with more intensity just to be around him.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Your workouts remind me of this guy that works out at my gym, and i bet you look a lot alike too while you are doing it.  There is so little rest between sets.. and he lifts considerably heavy weights.  Never seems to sweat... super focused, intense, insane.  totally inspiring, and to have him whip around me from place to place has a strange sort of effect on my own training.  I work out with more intensity just to be around him.



Heh, thanks.  I don't use weights with this stuff though.  It's all bodyweight.  This is an active recovery/GPP workout.  The idea is to maintain a halfway decent level of cardioresperatory fitness while getting some blood flowing throughout all my muscles for enhanced recovery.  I don't really try to up the intensity much because I am happy with where my level of cardioresperatory fitness sits.  I just don't want it to regress.  Once in a while I may jump the intensity up, but it will be a while.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey CP 

Just caught up with your journal. Congrats on getting the job at Golds.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 7, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hey CP
> 
> Just caught up with your journal. Congrats on getting the job at Golds.



Hey hey.  Thanks for stopping in.  I appreciate the wellwishing.

*Warmup Circuit x 6* - 55lb Bar
Clean & Press
Olympic Squat
Overhead Press
Bent Row x 2

*Good Mornings*
227 x 5, 5, 5

*Incline Press*
135 x 8, 8, 8

*Bent Row*
207 x 4, 4, 4

*Soft-bar Static Hold*
227 x 20secs, 20secs, 15secs

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BW x 13, 13

*DB Lateral Raises*
20 x 10, 10

*Cooldown Stretching*

This workout was a little rough on the shoulder, relatively speaking, but nothing unbearable.  The good mornings caused me to hold it in a slighlty uncomfortable spot.  Once I got it into position for a few seconds though, the pain would mostly dissipate.  I was happy with my numbers here, as I haven't done GMs in months.

Incline pressing was a little rough on the shoulder as well.  I'm going to stick at this weight for a bit before moving up.  Numbers were weak, but I wasn't pressing my luck (No pun intended).

Went heavy on the rows.  As I said before, I really like a higher volume approach for rowing.  I feel like I cheat a lot more when going to failure.  All reps were clean as Hell.

I wrapped a towel around a bar and did some static holds.  I was dissapointed at this weak weight.  I had no idea how much harder wrapping a towel around the bar could make gripping.  Man that is tough!

Finished up with some abs and a movement for some rotator muscles.  I think next time I will incoroprate some face pulls in place of the lateral raises.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey hey.  Thanks for stopping in.  I appreciate the wellwishing.
> 
> *Warmup Circuit x 6* - 55lb Bar
> Clean & Press
> ...



 still lookin good for a hurt shoulder my friend but don't push these days.  Its the days you shrug off as minor discomfort and just an off day that could lead to further injury in the future b/c you always want to push through it!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> still lookin good for a hurt shoulder my friend but don't push these days.  Its the days you shrug off as minor discomfort and just an off day that could lead to further injury in the future b/c you always want to push through it!



Totally.  I try to gauge acceptable levels of pain based on what I experienced during rehab exercises.  Basically, I try to make sure the amount of pain is significantly less than what I experienced during rehab sessions.  I'll come back to inclines and GMs in a week or two and see how they feel.  Flat pressing was much easier on my shoulder, oddly enough.  Also, I'm going to give decline pressing a shot.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Totally.  I try to gauge acceptable levels of pain based on what I experienced during rehab exercises.  Basically, I try to make sure the amount of pain is significantly less than what I experienced during rehab sessions.  I'll come back to inclines and GMs in a week or two and see how they feel.  Flat pressing was much easier on my shoulder, oddly enough.  Also, I'm going to give decline pressing a shot.


 I like the way your going about this...very safe!

Inclines use to hurt like hell but now they are getting much better for me.  Today I maxed out on flat bench with no pain which a few months back would hurt just for me to move the OLY bar around!  It just takes time ya know bud!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

Looking good Cow. Sorry I haven't been in for awhile   Great weight on GM's especially for not doing it for awhile. Do you put the bar on your traps or lower in rear delts for them? I find putting them lower helps with ROM but REALLY hurts my shoulder afterwards because of the stretch.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 8, 2005)

*Tuesday*

*DeadBolt*
Thanks.  Your particular situation makes me feel better about mine.  You suffered a lot more damage than me, and you're up and kicking.  It's tough to be patient, but I'm trying to be reasonable.  I certainly appreciate your concern.

*Rocco32*
It's all good.  I have been slacking on all journal posts lately.  I think I'm due for a round in the next day or two.  I definitely stick the bar on my rear delts.  If I put it up higher, then the bar doesn't feel quite so secure.  I also feel more comfortable going deeper as you are saying.  That was what bothered my shoulder, but it was certainly bearable, and not a level of pain that worried me.  In fact, like I said, once I stretcted it into position for a bit it would feel better.  It has never bothered my shoulders outside of this injury though.

*Warmup Circuit x 6* - 55lb bar
Clean & Press
Olympic Squat
Overhead Press
Bent Row x 2

*Shoulder Rehab Routine x 2*
Flexion - 25 x 10
Extension - 25 x 10
External Rotation - 25 x 10
Internal Rotation - 25 x 10
Abduction - 25 x 10
High Rows - 40 x 10

*Cooldown Stretching*

I decided to take advantage of the fact that we had the gym all to ourselves since I was a closer today.  I used a freemotion machine to do my shoulder rehab work.  It felt good, as the theraband is basically too easy at this point, although I will still do it if I must.  I did a little warmup first because my muscles were probably not warm from standing around for hours.  Heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh I know its hard to be patient believe me LOL.  And sometime you think your stronger then you are or you can push yourself that little bit more but your body will remind you that your hurt believe you me!!  Thats what keeps me in check....when I feel that sudden pain I get flashbacks of this winter and how f'ed up I was and it aint worth it man!

As for the band why not move further away from the anchor point it increases the intensity.....or purchase a stronger one I believe black is the hardest you can get but I'm not to sure.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh I know its hard to be patient believe me LOL.  And sometime you think your stronger then you are or you can push yourself that little bit more but your body will remind you that your hurt believe you me!!  Thats what keeps me in check....when I feel that sudden pain I get flashbacks of this winter and how f'ed up I was and it aint worth it man!
> 
> As for the band why not move further away from the anchor point it increases the intensity.....or purchase a stronger one I believe black is the hardest you can get but I'm not to sure.



Indeed.  Today I started to try and go a little too heavy on decline presses and my form was a little off.  I had to go down just a bit and get a little stricter on my form and then pain went away completely.

I can only move so far.  I broke a little bit of the band already trying something like that.  Haha.  I think I will look into getting a sturdier theraband.  Know any good websites where I can order 'em up?


*Warmup Circuit x 6* - 55lb bar
Clean & Press
Olympic Squat
Overhead Press
Bent Row x 2

*Olympic Squats* - 60sec RIs for all
257 x 3, 3, 3

*Decline Press*
165 x 10, 10, 10

*Pullups*
BW x 10, 8, 7

*Farmer's Walks*
85s x Oneway, Oneway, Oneway, Oneway

*Face Pulls*
40 x 15, 15

*Cooldown Stretching*

Went fairly heavy on squats today.  I was pretty happy with these sets, as I feel I could've hit 4 reps on at least 2 of the sets.  Form was on point, and I went deeper than I have in a while because of my newfound access to an adjustable power rack.

Decline presses caused some pain until I dropped the weight (Went for 185) and fixed my form in a PL reminiscent style.  All in all I was happy though.  Once I got the form down, there was virtually no pain.

Pullups were pretty good.  I've always been much better with chinups.  However, I definitely had a rep or two left in me on the first set.  My strength-endurance just tanked after that for some reason.

Instead of going heavier on the walks I just added a 4th set.  My grip held out pretty good.  I will probably go heavier and drop the volume back a bit my next time doing these.

I decided to hit up some face pulls, but went light as my shoulder gives me a bit of pain at the end of the movement.  It was definitely very mild pain and went away after it got used to stretching back that far a couple reps into each set.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey there Cow.  Been gone a while, just getting caught up.  Looking good.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2005)

what were you farmer walkinf with?  Implements or DBs?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey there Cow.  Been gone a while, just getting caught up.  Looking good.



Thank ya sir.  Glad to see you're back from your journey safe and sound.




			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> what were you farmer walkinf with? Implements or DBs?



Dumbbells.  I know, I'm a sorry excuse for a dinosaur, heh.  I still plan on buying some army surplus duffle bags and sand and putting together some amorphous handleless lifting implements.  However, I have very little discretionary income right now, and what I do have is going toward textbooks, paying down my credit card, and a journal subscription or two.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

How do you like using the warm up circuit?  It sound like an interesting approach.  How much time would you say you spend doing it?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thank ya sir.  Glad to see you're back from your journey safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the warmers walks with the DBs pinch grip style like I did in my journal.  that is killer.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> How do you like using the warm up circuit?  It sound like an interesting approach.  How much time would you say you spend doing it?



I like it.  I feel ready to hit the weights when I'm done, although I still do 3+ warmup sets per big compound movement I do.  I would estimate that it only takes 1.5-2 minutes to finish the circuit.




			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> the warmers walks with the DBs pinch grip style like I did in my journal. that is killer.



Yeah, I'll give that a shot.  You're talking about holding the dumbbell by the weight and not the bar I assume?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

yes.  pinch the bell of the DB between your fingers and make a run for it.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes.  pinch the bell of the DB between your fingers and make a run for it.



I'll give it a go on my next workout.  Oh yeah, and I don't know if you saw, but I gave soft bar lifting a try.  I will definitely be doing that again.  It is wicked hard!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

I missed that?  I can't find it.  I like soft bar lifting for the grip.  espcially with things like pullups and shrugs.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I missed that?  I can't find it.  I like soft bar lifting for the grip.  espcially with things like pullups and shrugs.



I just did some static holds.  I'll have to give it a shot with pullups.  I did some 3 finger gorilla hangs too.  Those are a bitch.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2005)

*Thursday*

This is actually yesterday's workout.  I'm gonna hit the weights in an hour or so.  I'll be back to update after that.

*Warmup ~5 Minutes Jogging*

*10 Sprints*

*Cooldown Walking & Stretching*

Short and sweet.  I have some lovely soreness all throughout my legs, even my calves.  I love when my calves get sore for some reason.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Short and sweet. I have some lovely soreness all throughout my legs, even my calves. I love when my calves get sore for some reason.


 You're a sick puppy, pimp.  That's the worst kind of DOMS of all!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 12, 2005)

*Friday*



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> You're a sick puppy, pimp.  That's the worst kind of DOMS of all!



I think it's nostalgia.  It reminds me of my first experience lifting and how it changed me.  Yeah, I'm sick regardless though.  Heh.

*Deadlifts*
387 x 1
415 x Fail

*OH DB Press*
45 x 10, 10, 10

*Chinups*
BW + 30 x 7, 7, 6

*Hamstring Curls*
120 x 10
105 x 12

*Turkish Getups*
30 x 12, 12

*Face Pulls*
50 x 15, 15


Man I was so close on the deadlift!  I just couldn't quite lock it out.  I had the bar past my knees.  I could tell my main problem is that my upper back is weak relatively speaking (Scapular retractors and elevators).  A good thing is that 385 went up pretty quick as far as maximums go.  My previous best was 405.  I probably could've hit that seeing as how close I was with 417.

Overhead pressing felt good.  My shoulder really doesn't seem to mind this movement.  I will be going heavier nex time.

Chinups were rough, just the way I like it.  I had to battle for that last repetition on the last set.  Even so, last time I went 6 reps on all 3 sets.  So, there was marked improvement.

I decided to throw in some hamstring curls because I never really do anything to train knee flexion.  I'll probably tack these on as an accessory movement a little more often than I used to.

My shoulder finally felt up to some Turkish getups.  Man I was dying.  I forgot how hard these are on the cardiovascular system and the core.  Really, the whole body, but the core gets beaten up good.

I threw in some face pulls because of the upper back weakness thang.  I think I need to incorporate this movement more.  I really like it.  I think I'm going to do some heavy shrugs with a pronated grip next time too for a combo grip/upper back movement.

Good workout.  In about 20 minutes I'm going to hit up some circuit training or jogging.  Whichever I feel like doing.  Heh.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good workout.  In about 20 minutes I'm going to hit up some circuit training or jogging.  Whichever I feel like doing.  Heh.



If you need some variety in your cardio, my lawn needs to be mowed and fertilized.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

OK, what's a Turkish Getup?  Is that like a greekurn or a henway?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice deads brotha!!!  Still got a solid max!  

I forget what the turkish getup is....remind me plz!


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 13, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good workout.  In about 20 minutes I'm going to hit up some circuit training or jogging.  Whichever I feel like doing.  Heh.



extra cardio by choice??? interesting.

nice deads.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice wo CP 


I checked out the Turkish getups http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/irontamer3.htm WoW !


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Saturday & Sunday*

*boilermaker*
Haha.  You pay for the plane ticket out, and I'll play Dr. Greenthumb.

*Pylon*
Check out gwcaton's reply.  I use dumbbells instead of kettlebells.  Nonetheless, they are freaking brutal!  Just be prepared to laugh when someone asks you, "What muscle does that work?"

*DeadBolt*
Thanks.  I'm happy with 4 plates.  I honestly don't know why I thought I could beat my previous best, but I felt like going for it anyway.  Next time it's mine.  

Again, I refer you to gwcaton's post.  Hehe.

*The13ig13adWolf*
I always do some type of GPP work to keep my cardio conditioning reasonable.  I shoot for 2 sessions per week, but I occasionally do 3.

*gwcaton*
Give them a try.  I swear to God you could make an awesome carido workout doing those with a really light weight.  They wear you out!


*Warmup Circuit x 6*
Clean & Press
Olympic Squat
Overhead Press
Bent Row x 2

*Cardio Circuit x 2* - 60sec RI
BW Squats x 25
Pushups x 20
Hyperextensions x 25
Pullups x 5
Situps x 20
Mountain Climbers x 30secs

*Cardio Circuit x 2* - 60sec RI
BW Squats x 25
Dips x 10
Hyperextensions x 25
BW Rows x 10
Situps x 20
Mountain Climbers x 30secs

*Cooldown Stretching*


*Stretching* - Sunday


Good run through the circuit training yesterday.  My conditioning is definitely improved over when I started.  I'm not ready to fall over at the end of the workout anymore.  I'm certainly winded, but not done with.

I haven't actually stretched today, but I will in a little bit.  I'll probably preface it with 100 jumping jacks or something just to get some blood pumping to my muscles.  I will edit accordingly if I slack for some reason.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo CP
> 
> 
> I checked out the Turkish getups http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/irontamer3.htm WoW !


 Keeyikes!  Who comes up with this stuff?  (I know, the Turks.)  I'm not even sure I could remember all the steps.  Hey CP, what muscle does it work?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Keeyikes!  Who comes up with this stuff?  (I know, the Turks.)  I'm not even sure I could remember all the steps.  Hey CP, what muscle does it work?



It works your balls.  You need some balls to be willing to perform this movement.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It works your balls.  You need some balls to be willing to perform this movement.








 Good answer!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It works your balls.  You need some balls to be willing to perform this movement.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 15, 2005)

*Monday*

I'm on a one day lag behind on my journal postings, but I have a little time tonight so I will post what I do today later.  Anyway, here's yesterday's workout off the top of my head:

*Warmup Circuit x 6* - 55lb Bar
Clean & Press
Olympic Squat
Overhead Press
Bent Row x 2

*Front Squats*
192 x 7, 7, 7

*Unilateral DB Bench*
60s x 7, 7, 7

*Yates' Rows*
212 x 6, 6, 6

*Upright Rows*
97 x 10, 10

*DB Pinch Farmer's Walks*
15 x 1way, 3/4

*Leg Raises*
BW x 18, 18

*Cooldown Stretching*

Good workout all in all.  I increased the weight by 5 pounds on my front squats and Yates' rows while keeping the number of repetitions the same.  Front squats are also falling into more of a groove now.

The DB benching went good.  I warmed up slowly over 4-5 sets and was surprised at how much weight I could move with my recovering shoulder.  This movement didn't really cause any distracting level of pain, but that arm is still quite a bit weaker than the other arm.  I merely matched my bad arm with my good one.

Upright rows felt a little better, although at the end I was sort of scheming and not really raising my shoulders and doing a weird inward curl.  I just have to focus on doing the movement; I had some left in me.

These farmer's walks were hard on the grip.  Our dumbbells are one piece rubber coated dealies.  The size of the weights on each end is pretty big relative to hex or plate dumbbells.  My hands barely fit around the 15s.  It gets exponentially harder as the weight goes up, but I'll be at 20s soon enough.  I liked this movement.

Finished up with some leg raises.  They have gotten quite a bit easier.  I'm almost to the point where I think I will soon be surpassing some strength levels prior to my shoulder injury.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

how do you get such odd weights like 192lbs or 212lbs?  Do you have 1lb plates?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how do you get such odd weights like 192lbs or 212lbs?  Do you have 1lb plates?


 the collars are labeled as 1 pound each, so when a weight doesn't end with a 5 or a 0 he's using clips on those excercises.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 15, 2005)

off the top of your head?  do you not normally write your stuff down?  good weights by the way.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2005)

Good w/o, Pimp.

 I have another business trip tomorrow, and I started thinking about what a great portable move the getup is.  Seems like you can do it with just about anything.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 15, 2005)

*P-funk*
Yeah, like sox said, the collars are 1 pound each.  They are collars that have ball bearing that extend and retract when you slide the outside portion of the collar.  Pretty cool stuff.  As a side note, I usually don't use collars for bench pressing variations just in case I get stuck.

*soxmuscle*
I always write my workouts down.  However, I agreed to stay late an extra couple of hours tonight (I'm at work), so I figured I would post while I'm here.  I just don't have my workout logs with me.

Thanks.  They're getting back up there.

*Pylon*
Definitely.  You could easily improvise an implement to use for resistance.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice wo CP,

especially like the *Unilateral DB Bench.  *Those are killer, I use to do those. Wonder why I quit? LOL may have to start again


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

How's the new job going, Cowpimp?  You a selling machine yet? HaHa, just kidding.  In all seriousness, I bet you go far there.  Teach yourself to listen.  In my opionion, that's the most important part of selling, by far.  Pair that with you incredible knowledge of the product you are selling and you'll do great.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 15, 2005)

*Tuesday*

*gwcaton*
Thank ya sir.  It is definitely a great movement.  I am going to make sure I make better use of unilateral movements from now on.  I kind of shyed away from them for a while.  Once you do them again, you remember why you stopped.  Heh.

*boilermaker*
Heh, I just got to the point where I am transitioning from training to actually doing some real work.  I just need to really learn how to bring the customers in via lead boxes and such now.  I toured someone today who's going to sign up, so that's a good sign.  He filled out all the paper work and stuff, he just needs to bring his payment information tomorrow.  I appreciate the suggestions and compliments.  It really helps!


*Warmup Circuit x 6* - 45lb bar
Clean & Press
Olympic Squat
Overhead Press
Bent Row x 2

*Shoulder Rehab Routine x 2*
Flexion - 20 x 15, 15
Extension - 20 x 15, 15
External Rotation - 20 x 15, 15
Internal Rotation - 20 x 15, 15
Abduction - 20 x 15, 15

*Warmup Circuit x 6* - 45lb bar
Clean & Jerk
Olympic Squat x 2
Overhead Press
Bent Row x 2

*Cooldown Stretching*

Just a little rehab and some stretching today.  I went back for warmup round 2 to make sure I wasn't stretching cold muscles.  Since I agreed to stay late today, I kind of schemed out 20 minutes or so to whip through this routine on the clock.  I don't really workout on the clock, but there were plenty of people to hold it down.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2005)

*Wednesday*

*Warmup Circuit*

*SLDLs*
317 x 6, 6, 3

*OH Press*
117 x 9, 8, 7

*CG Lat Pulldowns - Supinated*
210 x 10, 8, 6.5

*DB Shrugs*
90s x 15, 15

*Turkish Getups*
35 x 10, 10

*Cooldown Stretching*

Another progressive workout.  Last time I did 5, 5, 4 for SLDLs.  I'm positive I could've done 5, 5, 5.  Once again, my grip gave out.  It's unfortunate that my grip strength went to the crapper so badly, but I'll get back there.  I tried to go for a pronated static hold after a 20sec rest interval.  I had the BB for about 4 seconds before I had to give up.  My grip was fried.  I came really close to losing the BB on the second set.  Heh.

Overhead presses went great.  I added 1 repetition on every single set.  Progress is good.  I'll probably go for all 9s next time.  Also, my shoulder didn't really bother me at all during this movement.

I have never really incorporated pulldowns in my workout ever before.  I guess my chinup strength transferred well though.  I moved a good bit of weight for my first time out.  I didn't quite get a full range of motion on my very last repetition, so I wrote it as .5 repetitions.  I'll probably stick with this weight and go for 3 sets of 9 next time.

I threw in some DB shrugs mainly for grip work.  My traps weren't even phased really.  I just wanted to punish my grip, which I did successfully.  I also threw in Turkish getups a little heavier than last time.  I went up 5 pounds, but shaved a repetition off each side.  Next time I'll try to add back that repetition.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

Progression , nice  



> *gwcaton
> *Thank ya sir. It is definitely a great movement. I am going to make sure I make better use of unilateral movements from now on. I kind of shyed away from them for a while. Once you do them again, you remember why you stopped. Heh.


  I have a feeling you're right


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2005)

I tried some Turkish get ups today.  I turn into an idiot when my friends are in the weight room, so I showed them how to do it.  We then started increasing the weight to see who could go the heaviest.  My retarded ass jumped up to an 80 LB... I  didn't get it, and I almost hurt my shoulder.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2005)

your grip strength went to the crapper... *cough* straps *cough* -- my throat, sorry its bothering me greatly.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Cow has some of the most creative workouts I have ever seen.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 17, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Cow has some of the most creative workouts I have ever seen.


I agree!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2005)

*Thursday*

*gwcaton*
Thank you sir.

*BigDyl*
Haha, I'm glad you didn't hurt yourself.  How did you like the movement?

*soxmuscle*
Fuck straps.  If I can't hold it, then I can't lift it.  That's my philosophy.  My grip strength is going back up.  That's all that matters.

*camarosuper6*
Eh, I just like to throw in the odd total body killer or grip work in.  Thanks though.

*BulkMeUp*
Hehe, thanks.


*Warmup Walking*

*~25 Minutes Jogging*

*Cooldown Stretching*


Just went for some active recovery jogging today.  Moo.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2005)

ha, i know how much you hate straps, just giving you a hard time.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> ha, i know how much you hate straps, just giving you a hard time.



Hehe, I kind of had a feeling.

Also, as an appendix to that jogging, I did my shoulder rehab workout again.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 17, 2005)

This is a bit random, but I've been wondering... How are you using weights such as 317, and 117? Are some of the weights you use in KGs, so they're abnormal when converted to pounds??


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> This is a bit random, but I've been wondering... How are you using weights such as 317, and 117? Are some of the weights you use in KGs, so they're abnormal when converted to pounds??



Heh, you're not the first to ask.  The collars they have at my gym weigh 1 pound each.  I don't use collars for bench press variations usually just in case I get stuck under the bar.  So, those movements will have normal numbers.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *BigDyl*
> Haha, I'm glad you didn't hurt yourself.  How did you like the movement?
> 
> .



It was interesting.  It feels like it I'm really using my rotator cuff as a stabalizer.  I have very long arms because I'm like 6'6, so it seemed harder for me to balance the weight overhead as I stood up.  I was actually able to get a 65 LB dumbell.  Then like an idiot I jumped up to 80.  I should have used common sense and done a couple sets with 35's or 40's to get the form down.  Oh well, I know next time.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> It was interesting.  It feels like it I'm really using my rotator cuff as a stabalizer.  I have very long arms because I'm like 6'6, so it seemed harder for me to balance the weight overhead as I stood up.  I was actually able to get a 65 LB dumbell.  Then like an idiot I jumped up to 80.  I should have used common sense and done a couple sets with 35's or 40's to get the form down.  Oh well, I know next time.



A 65lb dumbbell is pretty impressive!  Good job sir.  Some of the old time strongmen used to use resistance greater than their own bodyweight for Turkish getups.  That is some monstrous strength.  I can't even imagine that.


*Warmup Circuit*

*Unilateral DB Squats*
40s x 9, 9, 9

*Bench Press*
185 x 7, 7, 7

*Unilateral DB Rows*
110 x 7, 7, 7

*Seated Hamstring Curls*
180 x 12, 12

*Farmer's Walks*
90s x 1way, 1way, 1way

*Full Decline Situps*
BW x 18, 18

*Cooldown Stretching*


I was very happy with this workout today.  Every single lift went up.  I gained 2 repetitions on my uni squats, increased my bench by 20 pounds while losing 3 repetitions, increased the uni rows by a repetition on each side, added 5 pounds to my farmer's walks, and added 2 repetitions to my FD situps.

I was particularly happy with my bench press.  My shoulder felt way way better than the last time I bench pressed.  It made me really happy.  Not to mention, my strength is almost back to where it was.  I just need to add a couple of repetitions at this weight on each set and I will be back to where I was before.  I warmed up over 4 or 5 sets to make sure I could handle the increase.  There was zero pain up to about 135.  For my warmup at 165 and working sets of 185 it was extremely mild.  I'm talking 20% of what it was last time I benched.  Yay!

Also, I have never done seated hamstring curls before, but I will never do laying ones again.  The always make me feel weird because I feel like my knees are being hyperextended.  This was much more comfortable.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2005)

we got some kettle bells in the gym a few weeks back.  I did some turkish get ups with them.  I try to do them while holding the bell side facing up instead of letting it roll back against the back of my arm.  Brutal!  It is killer on the grip.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2005)

On the unilateral DB squat where were you holding the DB?  Overhead?  Off to the side?  Between the legs?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> we got some kettle bells in the gym a few weeks back.  I did some turkish get ups with them.  I try to do them while holding the bell side facing up instead of letting it roll back against the back of my arm.  Brutal!  It is killer on the grip.



I should request we get some at my gym, but they probably wouldn't.  Maybe I could convince some members to whine about it.  Hehe.

Just out of curiosity, what kind of weight range do kettlebells come in?




> On the unilateral DB squat where were you holding the DB? Overhead? Off to the side? Between the legs?



I just hold one in each hand off to the sides.  If you see me pluralize the weights (I say 40s), then I'm using 2 DBs.  Maybe I should try overhead sometime...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2005)

They come in the same range as dumbells.

We only have 3 pairs...a 20lb, 35lb and 55lb.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 20, 2005)

*Saturday*



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> They come in the same range as dumbells.
> 
> We only have 3 pairs...a 20lb, 35lb and 55lb.



Good stuff.  I've never messed around with kettlebells.  I'll have to see what all the hoopla is about one of these days.


*Warmup Callisthenics*

*Stretching*


Yesterday I just did some stretching.  Did some jumping jacks, bodyweight squats, and pushups for a brief warmup before doing the stretches.  My glutes are still hella sore from Friday.  I was thinking about doing some form of sprinting or high intensity cardio later today, but I think I'll go with my circuit of bodyweight stuff instead for more of an active recovery workout.  I'll post that up later.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

Good looking w/o's in here pimp.  Well done.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 20, 2005)

Holy Cow, great job increasing all those weights.  I like that seated ham curl too, but I seem to slide forward away from the backrest on the thing even when I clamp down hard on the quads.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 20, 2005)

*Sunday*

*Pylon*
Thank you sir.  The wellwishing is always appreciated.

*boilermaker*
Thanks man.  My biomechanics seem to jive pretty good with that machine, but I see where you're coming from.  That's why freeweights will always be king.


*Warmup Circuit*

*Callisthenics Circuit x 2* - 60sec RI
Squats x 25
Pullups x 5
Hyperextensions x 25
Pushups x 20
Situps x 20
Mountain Climbers x 30secs

*Callisthenics Circuit x 2* - 60sec RI
Squats x 25
Body Rows x 10 (15 on 2nd run)
Hyperextensions x 25
Dips x 10
Situps x 10
Mountain Climbers x 30secs

*Cooldown Stretching*


Standard callisthenics run through.  I'm thinking about including some lightweight movements utilizing resistance.  Like I might do some C&Js with 95lbs for a bunch of reps, maybe some overhead squats, etc.  I'll wing it next time I do this.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

where do you come up with this stuff CP ? I get tired just reading what you do


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2005)

*Monday*



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> where do you come up with this stuff CP ? I get tired just reading what you do



I just try to come up with stuff that is different to keep me entertained.  Woo woo.


*Warmup Circuit*

*Good Mornings*
227 x 6, 6, 6

*Steep DB Incline Press*
60s x 8, 6, 6

*WG Pullups*
BW+20 x 6, 6, 6

*Overhead Squats*
45 x 8, 10

*Face Pulls*
60 x 15, 15

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BW x 14, 14

*Cooldown Stretching*


Made some progress in good mornings, face pulls, and hanging leg raises.  I haven't done incline DB presses in a while, and next at this angle of 55-60 degrees before.  Strength was about in line with what I thought, and my shoulder decided to play pretty nice.  I haven't done WG pullups in a while, but the numbers are about in line with what I expected.  Overhead squats are ridiculous.  I couldn't even balance at first.  I foresee these shooting up quick; I will definitely be implementing them more.  Also, my upper back definitely likes them.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 21, 2005)

Some nice weights on the Good AMs there.... I'm still a little scared of doing those.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 21, 2005)

i agree, sean.  it's funny, because when im doing squats, on the last few reps, it'll basically be a combined squat and good morning, but when i do them solo i just can't get the right feel.

 i am much more partial to romanian deadlifts now.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Some nice weights on the Good AMs there.... I'm still a little scared of doing those.



Thanks.  Just start light and go deep.  Once you get in the groove, it's easy.  Just remember to keep your back in a static upright position.  The motion is just hips back, then hips forward.  The rest of your body will follow.  It's much easier to keep tight if you remember that.  I love that movement!  If my brother ever gets his digital video camera fixed, then perhaps I'll videotape myself doing them.  I feel my form is quite good.

*soxmuscle*
Romanian deadlifts kickass too, though I prefer SLDLs or regular deadlifts.  But hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, the thing is... I tried them light once a couple weeks ago, keep my back straight the whole time... Then I bent over to do something outside of the gym a day or two later and I had some abnormal back pain for about a week... It went away, but I don't really want that to happen again... I skipped an ME Dead day because of it. I'm not 100% sure if it was the Good AMs though, because I did the stationary bike as well, and sometimes my lower back gets screwed up from the bike for whatever reason... Maybe the combination of the two just through it over the edge  .


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Romanian deadlifts kickass too, though I prefer SLDLs or regular deadlifts.  But hey, whatever floats your boat.


 OK, since you brought it up, what exactly bewteen SLDLs and Romanians?  I've never been clear on it.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tuesday*

*Seanp156*
Hrm, very strange.  Did you hold your breath until you were near lockout?  It helps to increase IAP and reduce the load on your spine.  Also, I find it is much more comfortable if I take a wide stance.  I can still move a pretty good amount of weight with a narrow stance, but I prefer to involve the hips a little more and go deeper with a wide stance.  If your biomechanics just don't juve with the movement, then they don't.  However, I have a feeling that you can probably get away with doing them.

*Pylon*
I have actually heard two variation.  One is that the Romanian deadlift is an SLDL where you deviate several inches from your shins.  The other is that you do that in addition to shortening the range of motion by stopping just below your knees.


*Warmup Circuit*

*Turkish Getups*
20 x 120secs

*Circuit x 3* - No Rest
Lateral Box Jumps x 30secs
Pushups x 10
Body Rows x 5

*Clean & Jerks*
45 x 90secs

*Circuit x 6* - No Rest
Near Sprint x 1way
Pushups x 5
Near Sprint x 1way
Body Rows x 3

*Cooldown Stretching*


I decided to slap together a funky circuit training routine on the fly.  I waited 60 seconds in between each movement or circuit.  It was more brutal than I anticipated.  Doing Turkish getups and C&Js for time is evil.  They will wind you like none other.  They probably started to get a little sloppy at the end, but I think I maintained reasonable form throughout.  Also, I decided to throw in some mobility/agility training with the lateral box jumps.  To clarify, when I say near sprint x 1way, I mean that I would run to one end of the gym and do pushups anI was practically wheezd run back and do the rows in the rack.  All in all, it was very enjoyable.  I was almost wheezing by the end of it.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 23, 2005)

*Wednesday*

*Warmup Circuit* - All 60sec RIs

*Olympic Squats*
247 x 5, 5, 5

*Decline Press*
205 x 6, 4, 5

*WG Bent Rows*
197 x 6, 6, 6

*Farmer's Walks*
90s x 1way, 1way, 1way, 1way

*Overhead Squats*
45 x 12, 12

*Hyperextensions*
55 x 15, 15

*Cooldown Stretching*


This workout went quite well.  I was particularly happy with my squats and decline pressing.  The squats were about as solid on form as you can get, even though I had to put forth a decent amount of effort on the last repetition or two of each set.

Although I stopped short on the 2nd set of declines because I kind of fell out of the groove (Let me upper back loosen too much and elbows flared), I regained my composure on the last set and all in all the sets really didn't pose much discomfort for my shoulder.

I haven't done WG bent rows in a while.  My pinkies were on the rings.  Lately I have been using a closer grip, but I still maintained some decent strength with this grip width.

Farmer's walks were really solid.  I had some left in me, but I figured one more set over last time was sufficient.  Overhead squats felt more comfortable.  My elbows break slightly as I go down, but that doesn't stop my upper back from getting a beating just from stabilizing the weight.  Also, I threw in some hypers which I haven't done in ages.  The weight is less, but only because I used an oly bar instead of a heavy dumbbell.  Once again, I did this for my upper back.  The need to retract my scapula to keep the bar in place was of prime importance.  Plus, I really only have to use about half the resistance as I do holding a DB against my chest.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice looking workout CP. Out of curiousity of seeing them in your journal, I looked up overhead squats... They look interesting, but also incredibly dangerous if done wrong or with too much weight.

 The only difference between a power/back squat and an olympic squat and how far you go down, correct?

 Have a good Thankgiving


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 23, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice looking workout CP. Out of curiousity of seeing them in your journal, I looked up overhead squats... They look interesting, but also incredibly dangerous if done wrong or with too much weight.



Thanks, but believe me: if you have never done them before, then you will not be able to use too much weight.  Balancing is a tough one.  It's very hard for me to keep the weight behind me.  My arms always drift forward upon descent and my elbows tend to "break" instead of remaining locked out.




> The only difference between a power/back squat and an olympic squat and how far you go down, correct?



Not at all.  One of the main differences is bar placement.  You are supposed to place the bar "high" with an olympic squat (In the groove just below your traps) and "low" with a power squat (In the groove on your rear delts).  By placing the bar on your rear delts, it creates favorable leverage and also tends to bring the posterior chain into play more.  Also, for a power squat, most squatters tend to take a wider stance to reduce the ROM and further emphasize the hip extension portion of motion over knee extension.  Although you can go deeper with a high bar and narrow stance, that is not really the prime differentiator.




> Have a good Thankgiving



You too man.  It's gorging time!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> and "low" with a power squat (In the groove on your rear delts).


I tried that. It felt like my delts were being squished out of my body 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 24, 2005)

Cowpimp, have a great holiday.  Eat heavy and often today.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I tried that. It felt like my delts were being squished out of my body
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


 Hmm, I don't think I've ever really done a "power" squat then... I've pretty much always had the weight placed on my traps... For some reason, it may be psychological, it seems like if I lower it to my delts the bar would fall  .


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Cow has some of the most creative workouts I have ever seen.



Yea, he and P do some cool shit.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 24, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Cow has some of the most creative workouts I have ever seen.



Not only that he is a fountain of information. I wish Cowpimp worked at my Gold's     Hey any chance you could transfer south   

Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2005)

*Thursday - Turkey Day*

*BulkMeUp*
It takes a while to find the groove.  Now it feels comfortable for me.  I still squat high bar usually though, just because it's a little tougher.  I did have a good T-day; I hope you pigged out!

*boilermaker*
Damned straight.  We have like no leftovers.  We went into gluttony mode.  Woo.  I hope you did the same!

*Seanp156*
I kind of thought that too.  Trust me though, it's definitely secure there.  I mean hey, the top powerlifters do it with over 1K pound on their backs.  I think it will be fine with a few hundred.  Heh.

*PreMier*
Thanks.  Gotta keep the workouts interesting and dynamic.

*Devlin*
Aw, isn't that sweet.  I appreciate it.  I'll see if I can fly down their on Gold's tab.  Hehe.  I had a good Thanksgiving and I hope you did the same!


*~30mins "Sculpt" Class*

*Cooldown Stretching*


We had a few classes going on at our gym the morning of turkey day.  I decided to join in on one for the Hell of it.  Basically, the class was for muscular endurance with mild benefits in terms of cardioresperatory endurance because it was almost all done in a circuit.  We used stability balls, real light dumbbells, resistance tubes, etc.  I'm glad I joined in.  It was more challenging than I anticipated.  However, the intensity was so low that it worked perfect for an active recovery type workout.

*Edit*
Also, I did some shoulder rehab stuff for 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

I am always amazed at the things you come up with, pimp.  Someday I may even try them myself...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 25, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *BulkMeUp*
> It takes a while to find the groove.  Now it feels comfortable for me.  I still squat high bar usually though, just because it's a little tougher.  I did have a good T-day; I hope you pigged out!


We pigged out over a month ago. Canadian Thanksgiving is on 11oct.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

Cowpimp-I had a relaxing day with a great workout all of which I really needed.

So you enjoyed the group fitness class.     I haven't had the gluts/desire to join one yet.  Plus my Gold's cancelled all group classes for the holiday.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

*Friday*

*Pylon*
Heh, thanks.  Next time you get bored with your workout, just try some whacky stuff.  I never really get bored of lifting, but my GPP/active recovery stuff can get boring quick if I just stick to 30 minute jogs.

*BulkMeUp*
You crazy Canuck bastards!  Hehe, kidding.  Shows how much I know.

*Devlin*
Great to see that you are dedicated and you made it in there on Turkey day.  Not to mention it makes you feel a little better about the gluttonous feast to be had later.  Don't be afraid to try a class though.  I didn't fit in at all, but I still got in a good workout.


*Warmup Circuit*

*Deadlifts*
367 x 3, 3, 2

*Dips*
BW x 15, 15, 15

*MG Chinups*
BW+35 x 5, 5, 5

*Turkish Getups*
35 x 12, 10

*Upright Rows*
97 x 12, 12

*Seated Ham Curls*
195 x 12, 12

*Cooldown Stretching*


A little more progression is always a good thing.  I added a repetition on the 2nd set of deadlifts, a repetition per side for the getups, and 2 repetitions on the upright rows.  I think chinups stayed about the same, but I could've done a little more.  I had a tiny bit left in me after the last repetition.  I added 5 pounds and lost a rep or two per set.  I added 15 pounds to the ham curls and kept the repetitions the same.  I had significantly more in the tank too.  I haven't done dips in a while.  Didn't know where I stood.  They still stretch my shoulder in an uncomfortable way, so I just did bodyweight stuff.  It felt better than the last time I tried them (My cardio circuits), but I will be adding weight to these slowly and carefully.

On Monday I'm going to start my new routine.  I posted it a while ago, but I made some minor changes since then.  I'm going to repost it in a separate post in a bit.  I'll also post the diet I'm going to be following.  Quite similar to the one I'm currently following, but with a slight boost in calories and implementation of a PWO insulin spike.  The only concession I will have to make with the routine is concerning dips.  My plan for dips was 3x8, but I will be going lighter than that until my shoulder is ready for it.  No biggie.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow, 3 sets of 15 on dips? Nice work.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

*New Routine*


Rest intervals will be 60-70 seconds.

Loading scheme will be flat.  That is to say, the resistance will not change during working sets.

Workouts will be performed Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.

No specific tempo will be used.  Eccentrics will be controlled; concentrics will be explosive.

General and specific warmups will be implemented as necessary.  The cooldown will consist of stretching.


*Week A*
*Monday*
Olympic Squats - 8x3
Steep DB Incline Presses - 4x6
CG Supinated Pulldowns - 3x8
Seated Hamstring Curls - 2x12
Hanging Leg Raises - 2x12

*Wednesday*
Bench Presses - 8x3
WG Bent Rows - 4x6
SLDLs - 3x8
Face Pulls - 2x12
Full Decline Situps - 2x20

*Friday*
MG Chinups - 8x3
Front Squats - 4x6
Dips - 3x8*
Pronted Grip Soft Bar Shrugs - 2x15
Hyperextensions - 2x12


*Week B*
*Monday*
Deadlifts - 8x3
Decline Presses - 4x6
Unilateral DB Rows - 3x8**
Overhead Squats - 2x12
Leg Raises - 2x20

*Wednesday*
Overhead Presses - 8x3
WG Pullups - 4x6
Unilateral DB Squats - 3x8**
Upright Rows - 2x12
Turkish Getups - 2x12***

*Friday*
MG Yates' Rows - 8x3
Good Mornings - 4x6
Unilateral DB Bench Presses - 3x8**
Farmer's Walks - 4x1way

(*) - I will be starting with lighter weight and more repetitions on this until I feel my shoulder is ready for the intensity prescribed here.
(**) - Repetitions listed are per appendage.
(***) - Repetitions listed are total for both appendages.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow, 3 sets of 15 on dips? Nice work.



Thank you sir.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice deads man!  Your getting strong


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

*Bulking Diet*


Total calories are approximately 3800 per day.

Macro breakdown: 280g/30% protein, 139g/34% fat, 362g/36% carbs, 35g fiber.

Meal 7 may be replaced with freedom food.

On the weekends, more cheating may ensue.

On days with school and work, I may add in an extra meal.

On the days I perform low intensity cardio, dextrose will be replaced by 1 cup of oats in my PWO meal.

I do not count calories from veggies.


*Meal 1 - Pre Workout*
20g brewer's yeast w/ 8oz juice
.5 cup oats
1 scoop whey mixed w/ water
multivitamin/mineral
green tea

*Meal 2 - Post Workout*
70g dextrose
2 scoops whey
1 cup skim milk

*Meal 3*
2 large eggs
2 large egg whites
1 cup flax cereal
3oz 2% milk

*Meal 4*
2 chicken thighs (~4oz)
.5oz sunflower kernels
1.5 slices multigrain bread
1 piece fruit
cucumber slices

*Meal 5*
1 can tuna (~4oz)
1 tablespoon safflower mayo
10g olive oil
1.5 slices WW pita
celery

*Meal 6*
1 tin kipper
6.5oz brown rice
10g olive oil
lettuce
tomato

*Meal 7 - Shake*
1 scoop whey w/ 6oz 2% milk
5g hempseed oil
5g olive oil

*Meal 8*
1 cup 1% cottage cheese
2 tablespoons PB


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice deads man!  Your getting strong



Thanks.  Hopefully I'll be able to break my previous record of 4 plates soon.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

*Saturday*

*Warmup Circuit*

*Combo*
Twisting Lunges w/ 25 plate x 60secs
Bicycle Crunches x 60secs

*Circuit x 6* - No Rest
Near Sprint x 1way
Pushups x 5
Near Sprint x 1way
Body Rows x 5

*Turkish Getups*
20 x 120secs

*Circuit*
Body Squats x 25
Dips x 10
Bicycle Crunches x 25
Pullups x 5
Leg Raises x 10
Farmer's Walks w/ 50s x 1round

*Suicides*

*Cooldown Walking & Stretching*


Wow, that kicked my ass today.  I have no idea why I made myself do suicides at the end of that.  Normally I just go straight to stretching, but I had my heart rate up so damned high after the suicides that I felt I needed to walk a couple of laps around the cardio/circuit area in our gym to allow my heart rate to settle.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2005)

*Sunday*

*Warmup Callisthenics*

*Stretching*


Seeing as how I worked out 6 days this week, I figured I should take off today.  I just did some basic callisthenics to get my joints properly lubed up and my muscles warmed up.  Followed with a good 15 minutes of full body stretching.  

Tomorrow I start my new routine and my new diet.  I have high hopes for this routine.  I'm going to go make up my excel spreadsheet right now.  Woo.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2005)

Looking good in here and great job on the Deads  Do you really think it's worth doing Dips considering your shoulder? I know dips always mess with my shoulder


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2005)

theres always something in here I don't know.  What are suicides ?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking good in here and great job on the Deads  Do you really think it's worth doing Dips considering your shoulder? I know dips always mess with my shoulder



Thanks.  Hopefully I can catch up with your deadlifts next time I begin with Westside.  Hehe.

Well, my injury shouldn't permanently be debilitating me.  The functional ROM is increasing some with dips, so it should only be a matter of time.  The impingment isn't too great with just my bodyweight.  I will just slowly increase the resistance as I said, and if my shoulder keeps being a little huss for too long then I will probably eventually substitute another movement in for it.  Also, last time I did dips during one of my cardio circuits my shoulder felt a lot better.  That offered me extra reassurance that it would be ready for some loading in the not too distant future.




			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> theres always something in here I don't know. What are suicides ?



It's a series of sprints that increases in distance each time out.  They are often done on basketball courts.  Start at one end, sprint to the foul line, sprint back to where you started, then sprint to half court, sprint back to where you started, sprint to the foul line at the other end, sprint back to the start, sprint all the way across the court, sprint back to the start, then work your way back.  I just used 3 points of interest on my gym floor to do them.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I just used 3 points of interest on my gym floor to do them.


Your gym has that much of space where you are able to sprint back and forth!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2005)

*Monday*



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Your gym has that much of space where you are able to sprint back and forth!



I mean it's not huge, but sufficient.  They're not lengthy sprints; I don't want them to be.  Heh.


*Warmup Circuit*

*Olympic Squats*
247 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Steep Incline DB Press*
65s x 6, 6, 6, 5

*CG Supinated Pulldowns*
210 x 8, 8, 5

*Seated Hamstring Curls*
210 x 12, 12

*Hanging Leg Raises*
BW+5 x 12, 12

*Cooldown Stretching*


I really enjoyed the new workout.  It takes some mental toughness to continue squatting for 8 sets.  Jesus Christ.  I picked a good weight though.  It got pretty challenging on the last couple of sets.  I will be increasing the resistance by 5 pounds next time I do these.

I was very close to getting a 6th with the inclines.  I'm avoiding failure though, so I decided to cut it.  I will keep this weight the same next time and get that bitch of a 6th repetition.  I may even go for an extra repetition if I have it in me.

Pulldowns went about as expected.  I went real close to failing on my 2nd set, which didn't leave me with a whole lot of energy for my 3rd.  I did real well in terms of form though.  I allowed for a full stretch at the top and virtually no swinging of the torso to get the weight down.  This weight will stay the same and I will attempt to make it 3x8 next time.

I keep adding weight on these hamstring curls and I keep doing them without too much struggle.  I'll be repping the stack in no time, which is 285 I believe.  Finished with some hanging leg raises.  I won't be using weight next time.  That damned dumbbell kept smacking into my shins even if I went a bit slower.  I'm also considering subbing this out for captain's chairs so I can add some resistance without issue.

All in all a good workout.  I the lifting portion in just under an hour.  My diet is on track for perfection as well.  I'll update if I sub out my meal 7 shake for some dinner leftovers.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Your gym has that much of space where you are able to sprint back and forth!


 Heh, yeah at my gym there's some people doing various types of cardio work behind the squat racks... That could actually be pretty dangerous though... It's (lol before edit I put "I'm") always a little annoying when I'm doing some deadlifts and there are people running right behind me...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 28, 2005)

you guys are lucky. i work out at the busiest time at my gym (after work). I cant walk 5 steps without having to dodge some equipment or someone or make a turn.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like a great workout Cowpimp.  You must get some strange looks and stares at the gym sometimes.  I bet it would be funny to watch the people watching you do some of this stuff.  I give you a pat on the back for having the willpower to try all these different exercises in front of an audience.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2005)

*Seanp156*
Yeah, hopefully I don't clock someone with a loaded barbell next time.  If I can swing it, I may try to do that stuff in our group instruction room.

*BulkMeUp*
One of my favorite things about an evening shift.  I can workout before work and it's not crowded at all.

*boilermaker*
Yeah, I get some weird looks.  I don't care one bit though.  I love when people ask me what body part I am working with Turkish getups.  The answer is simpe, "Everything."  Hehe, thanks.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)

Did you time your RI on the squats?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you time your RI on the squats?



Yessir.  All rest intervals are 60-70 seconds.  I go for 60, but occasionally take a couple of extra seconds positioning myself properly and/or psyching myself up.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2005)

CP, did you get my PM, or is your box full?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> CP, did you get my PM, or is your box full?



I just responded to it.  I had gotten the notice previously, but passed because I was at work pulling up a link for someone who needed some help in a hurry.  I forgot to go back and read it, heh.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

8 sets of squats!!!     ... and then four more exercises


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

BTW - Happy bday CP!!

Any special plans for your 21st??


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Cowpimp.  Don't let your friends make you that stupid drunk, puking, looking like an ass person that you see at the bar celebrating their 21st that I've seen before.

Have a great day.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday CP !!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

*Tuesday*



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 8 sets of squats!!!     ... and then four more exercises



Well, the first several sets aren't all that brutal.  About half way through it starts to get tough.  The last 2 sets are pretty rough.  Using a volume like that at this intensity, I have to let the fatigue accumulate over many sets.  This should get my strength-endurance up a bit and hopefully be a good change of pace from my previously higher intensity routines.  Hopefully it sparks some mass gains.


Thanks everyone for your wellwishing!  I can't really do anything today.  I have school and work both.  I have about an hour break between the two that I'm on right now.  I don't get home from work until a little after 11. 

Most likely when I do celebrate I'll keep it simple.  Go out to my friend's bar and have a few drinks later in the week, and maybe hit up a sushi restaurant and have some sake with a few buddies.  I'm not a huge drinker, and I don't feel like I need to get shitfaced just because I'm 21.  I have to be in the right mood for that.


*Warmup Walking*

*~25 Minutes Jogging*

*Cooldown Walking & Stretching*


Although a little overcast, it was pretty nice outside in terms of temparature.  I decided to do some moderately paced jogging outside.  It was a good change of pace from my typically brutal circuit sessions at the gym.

In terms of diet, I did end up replacing my meal 7 shake last night with some linguini and clam sauce.  I kept the portion reasonable as I'm trying to keep this a pretty lean bulk.  Also, as I said previously, I added in another meal today because I wake up at 7AM and will probably goto sleep at 1-2AM.  I had a turkey sandwich on WW bread with a slice of cheese and a banana, so I kept it pretty clean.  Alright, off to work.  Peace!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2005)

damn, how can you jog?  I find it incredibly boring and painful on the hips and lower back.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

*ahem*

   Haaaaaaaaaaaaaappy birthday to you,

   happy birthday to you,

   happy birthday, dear dev..um...pimp, 

   happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2005)

happy birthday!!

how old is the cow?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2005)

Happy b-day


----------



## Devlin (Nov 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2005)

Happy birthday, Pimp.  And Pylon, you're getting good at that.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Happy birthday, Pimp.  And Pylon, you're getting good at that.


 Yeah, well...it's not my first time.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn, how can you jog?  I find it incredibly boring and painful on the hips and lower back.



It's a tad boring, but I don't mind it when it's nice outside.  I can't stand jogging on a treadmill though.  God that is some monotonous horsecrap.  It doesn't really seem to bother my hips or lower back.


Thanks for all the wellwishing everyone.  Despite the fact that I had a busy day, it wasn't so bad.  I could've done some more entertaining things for my 21st birthday, but what the Hell.


Also, my diet was good today.  A couple of notes though.  In addition to the extra meal I had after school (Turkey sandwich w/ slice of cheese and a banana) as planned I replaced my meal 7 shake with a small bowl of tuna noodle casserole my dad made.  Good stuff.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday, my freind.  will you buy me beer this weekend?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 30, 2005)

Happy B'Day CP


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Wednesday*

*soxmuscle*
Haha, sure thing man.  As long as you don't mind driving down to MD to get it.  If I'm ever in the area, count me in.  Hehe.

*BulkMeUp*
Thank you sir.  I appreciate it!


*Warmup Circuit*

*Bench Press*
200 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*WG Bent Rows*
202 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*SLDLs*
297 x 8, 6, 4

*Face Pulls*
75 x 12, 12

*Full Decline Situps*
20, 16

*Cooldown Stretching*


I was so happy with my benching today.  Not only did my shoulder feel really good at this weight, but I felt like I had a lot left in me and I'm back into lifting in the 200s again on bench press.  I think I might go all the way to 210 next time with all the reserve I felt I had.

Bent rows went just fine.  I kept my torso pretty stable and all the reps felt pretty solid.  My grip gets some real good training with a grip this wide.  I added a few pounds and an extra set over last time.

SLDLs were good in terms of my posterior chain, but my grip felt like slutting it up.  Part of that is because I did rows right before this, but even so.  Ah well, it'll keep coming back.

Face pulls were solid.  I added 15 pounds, the smallest increment, and held steady at 12 reps.  Since we only have 15 pound increments after 60 pounds, I will probably work this up to 15 repetitions or so before increasing the resistance.

Situps stayed about the same.  I did 2x18 last time.  Hopefully I can add another repetition or two next time around.

My upper back got owned today between kinda heavy benching, wide rowing, SLDLs, and face pulls.  Me likey.


Diet was good today.  I followed it totally on point.  The only substitution was pearled barley for brown rice in one of my meals, which is of course perfectly fine and didn't even really warrant mentioning.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

Cowpimp,
Do you do those face pulls seated with cable?  What grip type do you use?

Nice work


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cowpimp,
> Do you do those face pulls seated with cable?  What grip type do you use?
> 
> Nice work



Yeah, I do it seated with the cable stack.  I use one of the 2 piece ropes.  As I pull toward me, my grip naturally seems to spread out to the sides.  I go far enough back that the middle of the rope almost hits me face.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thursday*

*Warmup Circuit*

*Circuit*
Body Squats x 25
Dips x 10
Hyperextensions x 25
Body Rows x 10
Decline Situps x 20
Mountain Climbers x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Circuit*
Body Squats x 25
Pushups x 20
Hyperextensions x 25
Pullups x 5
Decline Situps x 20
Mountain Climbers x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Circuit*
Lateral Box Jumps x 30secs
Pushups x 10
Body Rows x 5
Forward Box Jumps x 30secs
Pushups x 10
Body Rows x 5

Rest 60secs

*Suicides*

*Cooldown Stretching*


Another killer circuit routine.  Definitely put me in my place.  Those lateral box jumps get tough quick.  Coordination starts to go down as fatigue goes up.  Anyway, good workout all in all.

Diet was good today.  My after school additional meal was a roast beef sandwich (Slice of swiss, lettuce, tomato, horse radish).  I also did the insulin spike seeing as how my workout was fairly intense in terms of boosting my heart rate.  However, I will probably be breaking it a little tonight.  I'm going out with some friends for a late birthday celebration.  I'm going to keep it to a few drinks and be reasonable though.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 1, 2005)

NIce workout as always   

Have one for me while you are out.  I won't be having any celebration drinks till atleast saturday night, if then.  Just haven't felt like drinking


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 1, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Warmup Circuit*
> 
> *Circuit*
> Body Squats x 25
> ...


 

Hmmm... Nice


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

Have fun, Cowpimp.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

Your circuit looks brutal Cow!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for your comments everyone.  I appreciate the support.

Just wanted to report back that I had about 6 drinks last night and finished up with an omlette and some pancakes for my last meal.  So much for a lean bulk, heh.  I estimate I put down about 5K last night including alcohol.  I know it's not even going to make a difference, but I figured I would post it anyway.

I'm not really hung over today; I always drink a lot of water with my alcohol which seems to keep that at bay.  I feel mildly lethargic, but I'm still going in to get a workout in shortly.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

*Friday*

*Warmup Circuit*

*MG Chinups*
BW+35 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Front Squats*
202 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*Dips*
BW+15 x 15
BW+30 x 10, 10

*Soft Bar Pronated Shrugs*
137 x 15, 10

*Pull Throughs*
180 x 8, 8

*Cooldown Stretching*


Chinups felt really solid.  They didn't get real tough until the very last set.  I was very proud of this.  I'll definitely be going up to 40 next time.  Maybe I'll even be a pound or so up in bodyweight for a little extra resistance.

I added 10 pounds to my front squats, added a set, and dropped 1 repetition from each of the sets.  I was definitely pleased with this.  I'm fairly comfortable with them now.  At least as comfortable as you can get.

Yay for dips nearly pain free.  My shoulder is responding much better to dips now.  I'm going to need a dip belt in no time like this.

Instead of wrapping a towel around the bar I used a couple of those pussy squat pads.  Holy crap, I can barely get my hand around those turds.  I started to try with 187.  Hah, wasn't going to happen.  The weight is humbling, but damn I have to clutch that bastard.

Finished off with some pullthroughs instead of hyperextensions.  It is just far less akward to add resistance on these.  They fry the lower back nice too.  I meant to go lighter, but I'll stick with this weight until I hit 12 or so.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

Another nice wo CP.

I'm gonna have to look up the pull throughs and see what they are about


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

NIce workout especially with the after affects of drinking


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

what do you do your pull throughs on?

I like pull throughs.  I like to also substisute them with Kettle Bell swings.  Ir if you don't have Kettle Bells you can try One arm DB swings.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

*gwcaton*
Thanks.  Definitely a popular movement among powerlifters.

*Devlin*
I appreciate it.  That little bet of lethargy that I felt earlier dissipated quickly once I got moving.  No problem at all.  I'm glad I didn't overdo it.

*P-funk*
I do them on a low pulley cable stack.

A one arm DB swing...  Could you elaborate?  I have an idea, but I would like to make sure I understand.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 2, 2005)

Sometimes when I do front squats I feel like my brain is going to explode.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Front Squats*
> 202 x 6, 6, 6, 6




Front squats are evil!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2005)

Great w/o Cow!!! I can't believe those front squats!!! Do you lean forward at all going down? I still do. I've got front squats tomorrow. I'll put my 10lbs on each side and go to town


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2005)

*BigDyl*
Hah, I feel you.  They are not the most comfortable exercise.  I really like them though.  My quads get brutalized, and it requires so much stabilizing.

*BulkMeUp*
Yeah they are, but once you get used to them...  Well, they are still evil.  Heh.

*Rocco32*
Thanks.  I got a little lean on my first few reps of my working sets as I got into the groove.  I also go a little lean on maybe the very last repetition or two as fatigue started to settle in.  Besides that, I'm doing pretty good in terms of maintaining an upright posture.  Good luck going up in weight.  Hehe.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 4, 2005)

*Saturday*

Forgot to post yesterday's workout...

*Warmup Circuit*

Rest 30secs

*Circuit x 5 - No Rest*
(Near Sprint - Circuit 1, Karaoke - Circuit 2, High Knees - Circuit 3, Farmer's Walks with 50lb DBs - Circuits 4 & 5)
Pushups x 5
(Near Sprint - Circuit 1, Karaoke - Circuit 2, High Knees - Circuit 3, Farmer's Walks with 50lb DBs - Circuits 4 & 5)
Body Rows x 5

Rest 60secs

*Lift*
C&Js with 45lb bar x 90secs

Rest 60secs

*Circuit*
Hindu Squats x 60secs
Hindu Pushups x 45secs

Rest 60secs

*Circut x 2 - 60sec RI*
Body Squats x 25
(Dips x 10 - Circuit 1, Pushups x 20 - Circuit 2)
Hyperextensions x 25
(Pullups x 5 - Circuit 1, Body Rows x 10 - Circuit 2)
Decline Situps x 20
(Rockup Squats x 30secs - Circuit 1, Jumping Jacks x 30secs - Circuit 2)

*Cooldown Walking & Stretching*


I think I'm going to stick with 5 bouts during my circuit routines from now on.  My conditioning has definitely improved, especially since I have been hitting the gym a total of 6 days per week the past couple of weeks.  Hindu pushups get hard really fast!  Cool movement indeed.  I'll certainly be implementing those again.

My diet was probably about on point with calories and somewhat on point with macros, but I made substitutions all over the place.  Most things were reasonable.  For example I had some trail mix and a hot dog at school (Only thing they had), some chicken tenders with pasta and veggies at the grocery store, and a turkey warp with grapes at a concert I went to.  Anyway, today should be a bit more solid in the diet department with a possible cheat mixed in.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2005)

hindu squats and hindu push ups...lol, have you been reading stuff from that dude Matt Fury?  Those are tough exercises when you do them for time like that.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hindu squats and hindu push ups...lol, have you been reading stuff from that dude Matt Fury?  Those are tough exercises when you do them for time like that.



I didn't get it straight from Matt Furey's site, but yeah, that guy was mentioned in the article I got them from.  They were indeed tough.  The pushups were a Hell of a lot harder than the squats I found.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2005)

You have article links on those?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You have article links on those?



http://www.cbass.com/Furey.htm

That's the site where I found 'em.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

As always, your wide knowledge of moves no one in their right mind would do is astounding.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> As always, your wide knowledge of moves no one in their right mind would do is astounding.



 Nice comment Pylon


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 4, 2005)

*Sunday*

*Pylon*
Haha, thanks.  I like to keep things interesting.

*Devlin*
Try these moves out some time!


*Warmup Bodyweight Stuff*

*Circuit x 3* - 60sec RI
Bird Dogs With Straight Legs x 10secs Per Side
Side Bridges With Hip Abduction x 10secs Per Side
Planks x 10secs
6inch Leg Lifts x 10secs

*Cooldown Stretching*


Just did some static core stability stuff and stretching today.  Pretty much an off day.  The bird dogs are actually pretty tough though.  

Diet was on point today.  I did replace one of my meals, but I had salmon, a lentil rice mix, and some salad with oil and vinegar for dressing.  So, even my replacement meal was clean.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 4, 2005)

I have to agree with Pylon.  You sure don't train like an ordinary canary!  Looking good, Cowpimp!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

It's funny. I check in here now and again to see if Cow posts any exercises I might know


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2005)

*Monday*

*boilermaker*
Thank you sir.  It's the only way I can keep myself consistently doing cardio.  Hehe.

*Rocco32*
My goal is to make it so no one can ever recreate my workouts without doing research.  Mwahahaha.


*Warmup Circuit*

*Deadlifts*
337 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Unilateral DB Rows*
110 x 8, 8, 5

*Decline Presses*
215 x 6, 6, 5, 4

*Overhead Squats*
67 x 12, 12

*Rotational Leg Raises*
BW x 5, 5 (Per Side)

*Cooldown Stretching*


Deadlifts went pretty smoothly.  I'm getting pretty good at picking the weight for my 8x3 lifts.  It definitely got really tough on the very last set though.  It started coming up pretty slow those last few repetitions.  Form stayed solid though.

I had to switch up the order of my lifts.  There were a total of 3 people in the weight section during my workout.  One of them grabbed the decline right as I walked toward it.  I just did my rows first instead.  I think I had some left in me, but my grip was getting a little loose.  Next time I think I'll get it, or come damned close.

Decline presses went good.  My shoulder felt okay.  The first set bothered me a bit, but after that it was smooth sailing.  I meant to use 205.  I thought I used 195 last time, but apparently not.  Oh well, I went up in reps and weight.  Good stuff.  I'll keep it here next time around.

Overhead squats are becoming more comfortable.  I took a really wide stance and turned my feet further out.  I looked at some shots of olympic lifters doing these, and noticed they did this.  It definitely helped a lot.

I tried this new movement I saw someone doing.  Basically, you lay on your back and put your arms out on the floor next to your making a T with your body.  Then lift your legs so they are pointing straight in the air.  Rotate from side to side.  These are hard.  I saw someone doing them while hanging upside down from a chinup bar.  That's my ultimate goal.  I tried that too.  Hella hard!


*Bodyweight*
188.4 (+3.5 from 11/28)

Somehow my bodyweight was up 3.5 pounds from last time I checked exactly 1 week ago.  It had been hovering around 184.5-.9 for quite a while.  I know I must be retaining some water and such, but I'll be keeping my calories the same and watching closely.  Hopefully I don't have to increase calories to see continued weight gain for at least a few weeks.  I'll be happy when I get back into the 190s.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

*Tuesday*

*Warmup Circuit*

Rest 60secs

*Circuit*
Lunge + Overheadpress Complex with 20s x 30secs
Lunges with 20s x 30secs
Jump Rope x 45secs

Rest 60secs

*Circuit x 2* - No Rest
(Lateral Box Jumps x 30secs - Circuit 1 / Box Jumps x 30 secs - Circuit 2)
Body Rows x 10
Pushups x 10

Rest 60secs

*Circuit*
Hindu Squats x 60secs
Hindu Pushups x 30secs
Jump Rope x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Circuit x 2* - 60sec RI
Body Squats x 25
(Body Rows x 10 - Circuit 1 / Pullups x 5 - Circuit 2)
Hyperextensions x 25
(Pushups x 20 - Circuit 1 / Dips x 10 - Circuit 2)
(Leg Raises x 10 - Circuit 1 / Spread Eagle Situps x 20 - Circuit 2)
Burpees with Pushups x 30secs

*Cooldown Walking & Stretching*


Death.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi,
Just started a journal here today and wanted to pop in and say hello...wow..you really lift some heavy weight....i'm hoping to get to that level someday...i love the link  to the bodyweight workouts...thanks...

Vanessa


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

I dont know if I could workout like that.. I mean does it really tax you that much?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont know if I could workout like that.. I mean does it really tax you that much?




oh hell yea!  BW training can kick your ass, especially when done for timed intervals.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 6, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Death.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

Going back to the leg work in your older post, I've done those in a class, but you have someone stand over you near your head.  You bring your legs straight up, then they grab your ankles and throw them toward the floor either to your left, right, or away from your head.  Your goal is to keep your feet from hitting the floor.  Yikes.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice wo CP .

I looked up the Hindu exercises , pretty cool


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

*Vanessa40*
Thanks for comin' on in.  I appreciate the compliments.  I'll be sure to check out your journal as well.

*PreMier*
Try it.  You shall see.  Truly time the rest intervals and durations of each movement and don't wait at all in between exercises.

*P-funk*
Damned straight!

*BulkMeUp*
I felt that was pretty descriptive.  Burpees are rough.

*Pylon*
I've done those as well.  Those are rough, definitely.  Stuff with medicine balls can be brutal too.

*gwcaton*
Thank you sir.  They are a little different, but I really enjoy them.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

You'll be proud to know they are putting in a set of kettleballs at my gym.  I explained (or tried to) the turkish getup.  They were stunned.  I'm printing off the article you linked to a while back for them.  I know you can do them with dumbells, but if this gets them moving faster on the balls, I'll be happy.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

Turkish get ups are something I'd like to try. Sure, it would suck, but that's the whole point. I need to do one of those with a DB sometime.

Good job with the workouts, CP. Circuit stuff can definitely kick ass. I started it this week (as you're well aware) and it was pretty rough stuff. Circuit style with clean and presses followed by farmers' walks followed by pull ups is no joke!

Good luck. I'm sure you'll continue to progress.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2005)

*Wednesday*

*Pylon*
Good stuff.  I wish they would get some at my gym.  I wonder how that changes the dynamics of the exercise.  I know P-funk does getups with kettlebells on occasion and makes sure the ball stays up the whole time for some added grip training.  You should give that a shot when they arrive.

*Squaggleboggin*
I did some today.  They tax the cardiovascular system like crazy.  Sometimes I do them for time as part of my cardio routine.  I think you would definitely appreciate their functionality.  They do a lot for your core, upper back, shoulders, triceps, and even stimulate your legs a bit.

Circuit stuff is great for conditioning.  It is also far more interesting than running on a treadmill, which I find so monotonous.  It also enhances muscular endurance at the same time, which I appreciate.  Thank you for the wellwishing.


*Warmup Circuit*

*Overhead Press*
147 x 3, 3
137 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*WG Pullups*
BW+20 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*Unilateral DB Squats*
50s x 8, 8, 8 (Per side)

*Upright Rows*
97 x 12, 12

*Turkish Getups*
35 x 12, 10 (Total for both sides)

*Cooldown Stretching*


Overhead presses went well.  I start out with a lofty goal, but I could tell I wasn't going to keep that up for another 6 sets, so I dropped the weight a bit.  Nonetheless, I am happy with my overhead pressing strength.  It is definitely coming along nicely.  I will be going up to 142 next time around.  Also, my shoulder felt real good during these.

Damn these wide grip pullups are tough.  Even though the range of motion is a bit smaller, they are still rough.  My shoulder doesn't seem to be bothered by these either, although I don't go too crazy on my grip width to balance out impingment and the incorporation of shoulder adduction.  Kept the weight the same as last time but did an extra set.  Also, I'm a few pounds heavier myself (3.5 last weigh-in).

I never fully recovered from the uni squats.  These will leave you huffing and puffing.  I toughed it out real good on these though.  I went up 10 pounds per dumbbell (20 total) and only lost 1 rep over the course of 3 sets.  Definitely progress.  I also didn't lose my balance even once.  I feel much more confident doing these now, even with a pretty quick concentric.

I'm going to stop doing upright rows.  My shoulder doesn't get bothered too horribly by them, but at the same time I don't feel comfortable increasing resistance.  I also tend to cheat instinctively on these.  I'm going to replace them with towel grip pullups (I'm excited).

Turkish getups of death.  I still was a little shakey from the uni squats.  I think these stayed about the same as last time.  My shoulder was the limiting factor.  It was giving out before the rest of me.  I should be able to hit 12 reps on both sets next time around though.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2005)

*Thursday*

*Warmup Circuit*

Rest 60secs

*Timed Exercise*
Turkish Getups with 20lb DB x 120secs

Rest 60secs

*Complex*
C&J + Snatch with 25lb bar x 120secs

Rest 60secs

*Circuit x 2*
(Lateral Box Jumps x 30secs - Circuit 1, Box Jumps x 30secs - Circuit 2)
Hindu Pushups x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Circuit x 2* - 60sec RI
Body Squats x 25
(Pushups x 20 - Circuit 1, Dips x 10 - Circuit 2)
Reverse Hyperextensions x 25
(Body Rows x 10 - Circuit 1, Pullups x 5 - Circuit 2)
(Spread Eagle Situps x 20 - Circuit 1, Leg Raises x 10 - Circuit 2)
Mountain Climbers x 30secs

*Cooldown Stretching*


Another sweaty ass workout.  I was getting a lot of funny looks today between turkish getups and hindu pushups.  They're all like, "Am I supposed to actually be sweating?!"  God some people have the lamest, low-energy workouts I've ever seen.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2005)

*Friday*

*Warmup Circuit*

*Yates' Rows*
217 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Good Mornings*
237 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*Unilateral DB Bench Press*
75 x 7
65 x 8, 8

*Farmer's Walks*
95s x 1way, 1way, 1way, 1way

*Cooldown Stretching*


Both my lats and glutes were really sore going into this workout.  Nonetheless, it was a damned good workout with some numbers that made me happy.

Yates' rows felt really solid.  Every repetition was clean.  I definitely foresee 227 for 8x3 next time around.

Good mornings were killer.  I definitely had to fight for the last repetition of each set.  Even so, I should be able to rock 247 next time around.

I overestimated unilateral DB bench.  Last time I got 60s for 3x7, so this was still some good progress.  I had to fight pretty good on the last set, but I will go to 70s next time.

Farmer's walks raped my forearms.  God they were burning.  I honestly don't know how I made the last trip.  I'm having my doubts I will succeed with 100s.  I will probably have to rest-pause out the last half trip, but I'll see what I can do come next time.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

That looks intense and unique.  Just what I'd expect when I drop in.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 9, 2005)

Are you stil doing mostly a strength focussed training?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice wo CP !! 

Raped your forearms , now there's a phrase you don't hear everyday


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Impressive w/out, pimp! 

When you do the walks, do you have a sling that you put the DB in, or just use the DB itself?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Impressive w/out, pimp!
> 
> When you do the walks, do you have a sling that you put the DB in, or just use the DB itself?


Pleeeeeaaaaase Pylon, this is Cowpimp we're talking about.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2005)

*boilermaker*
Thanks.  It was certainly intenense, especially consider my glutes were still extremely sore.  Every time I do unilateral squats my glutes get incredibly sore for like 3 days.  They feel much better today though, despite the fairly heavy good mornings.

*BulkMeUp*
I always train for strength, but I'm looking for a little strength endurance right now too which is the reason for the 8x3 lift at each session.  I do plan on getting back into training my relative and absolute strength when I feel comfortable doing so with my shoulder.  Although I don't mind using decent intensity, I still want to stick around this intensity for a bit until I try for 90% or greater.

However, I am currently eating for mass.  I train for function and eat for form.

*gwcaton*
Thanks.  If people did farmer's walks more you would definitely be hearing it more often.  It fit the bill here.  I may as well have shoved my arms in molten lava.

*Pylon*
Thank you sir.  I just grab those dumbbells and walk.  Notice boilermaker's response, haha.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2005)

*Saturday*

*Warmup Circuit*

*Circuit x 2* - No Rest
Jump Rope x 30secs
Body Rows x 10
Pushups x 10

Rest 60secs

*Circuit x 2* - No Rest
(Box Jumps x 30secs - Circuit 1, Jump Rope x 30secs Circuit 2)
Hindu Pushups x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Circuit x 2* - 60sec RI
(Body Squats x 25 - Circuit 1, Hindu Squats x 25 - Circuit 2)
(Body Rows x 10 - Circuit 1, Pullups x 5 - Circuit 2)
(Reverse Hypers x 25 - Circuit 1, Hypers x 25 - Circuit 2)
(Pushups x 20 - Circuit 1, Dips x 10 - Circuit 2)
(Leg Raises x 10 - Circuit 1, Spread Eagle Situps x 20 - Circuit 2)
(Jump Rope x 30secs - Circuit 1, Burpees with pushup x 30secs - Circuit 2)

Rest 60secs

*Suicides*

*Cooldown Walking & Stretching*


I definitely got my heart rate up really high at the end of this workout.  It warranted some walking big time.  I'm thinking soon I might be able to drop the rest intervals to 45 seconds, but I'm not even sure if I want to do that.  I might end up puking.  Haha.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 10, 2005)

Have you been posting under the influence of a post workout high? This is not good CP  .


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Have you been posting under the influence of a post workout high? This is not good CP  .



Guilty as charged.  Haha.

Don't put me in rehab!  I can't not be working out for weeks at a time; I'll go crazy!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 11, 2005)

puking is always fun.  i say cut the intervals to 45 seconds... ha


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 11, 2005)

nahh ... go for 30


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

*Sunday*

Hah, you guys are funny.  I may end up doing it, but I'm really not trying to improve my conditioning.  I merely want to maintain it at an acceptable level.  We shall see.


*Warmup Bodyweight Stuff*

*Stretching*


Pretty much an off day.  I did some basic callisthenics and core balance stuff for a few minutes just to get things warm before I went to stretching.  

Man did I do nothing today.  I was up till like 5AM last night, and I punished a massive ham and cheese omlette and pancakes with some friends at a diner.  I woke up at like 2:30.  I still managed to get like 6 meals in me today including the one I'm about to have, don't ask how.  I cheated a bit more today.  I did real good during the week though, so I'm not doing too terrible.  We'll see what the scale says tomorrow morning.  Hopefully it's helping me pack on the LBM.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2005)

*Monday*

*Warmup Circuit*

*Squats*
257 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Steep Incline DB Press*
70s x 6, 6, 6, 3

*CG Supinated Pulldowns*
210 x 8, 8, 7

*Seated Ham Curls*
225 x 12, 12

*Hanging Straight Leg Raises*
BW x 12

*Partial Dragon Flags*
BW x 12

*Cooldown Stretching*


Went up 10 pounds on squats without any problems.  I might have done 9 sets instead of 8, I kind of forgot.  I had to run over and pick up the barbell off this guy who was obviously new to lifting.  He also called me over because he couldn't figure out our clips (They are kind of funky).  Kind of made me lose track as to how many sets I had done.

Added 5 pounds on the dumbbells for the incline pressing, but lost 2 repetitions off the last set.  I went very close to failure on set 3.  I don't think I could've completed another repetition in good form.  I will keep this weight the same and attempt to complete 4x6 next time.

I added 2 repetitions on the last set of pulldowns.  Got a nice full range of motion and explosive concentric on each repetition.  I will use a 7.5lb rubber weight next time and see where I get.  I don't feel like staying behind just because I was 1 rep short on 1 set.

Went up 15 pounds on hammy curls.  No problems.  Will go up another 15 pounds next time.  Looks like my strength from good mornings and deadlifts is transferring to this isolation knee flexion jive pretty well.

Attempted to make hanging leg raises harder by keeping my legs straight.  Instead, I decided I would do some dragon flags for the second set.  I think I'm going to stick with that exercise because I have too much of a propensity to cheat with hanging leg raises.  I just kind of like the flags better anyway.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice wo CP.

As usual I found something new in here and had to look it up .

Dragon flags ! YOU DID 12 !!!!!!   
http://www.dragondoor.com/images/v90.rm
first exercise in video


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like a good w/out.  You earned those pancakes!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

Holy crap those dragon flags look tough as hell!!! I'm gonna have to try them now... hmm, maybe when the gym is quiet though so I don't make a complete ass of myself if I can't do 'em!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 12, 2005)

Those seem to be an interesting exercise... I'll have to try them someday when I  decide to incorporate direct ab work again.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2005)

*gwcaton*
I actually just discovered I did what are called partial dragon flags.  I didn't quite get all the way up on my back.  It was more of a leg raise with a little lift at the top.  I did a few though, I think I could knock out several of them.  Thanks though.  Hehe.

*Pylon*
Thanks, that's what I figured.

*BritChik*
I just gave true dragon flags a try.  Man they are pretty tough for a bodyweight workout.  I can't wait until I can knock out like 20 of them.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Those seem to be an interesting exercise... I'll have to try them someday when I  decide to incorporate direct ab work again.



You have to tense a buttload of musculature.  I think it could certainly make a valuable addition to your routine.  Maybe give it a shot on your light days?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Holy crap those dragon flags look tough as hell!!! I'm gonna have to try them now... hmm, maybe when the gym is quiet though so I don't make a complete ass of myself if I can't do 'em!


Maybe I'll try those in the privacy of my own home.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll try those in the privacy of my own home.



I accept no responsibility if you hurt yourself.  Heh.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2005)

Cowpimp... you just became my new hero!
Tried (and failed... shhhh!) those dragon flags today at the gym, HOLY FUCK!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice w/o's Cow. I'm trying Dragon Flags tomorrow


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 13, 2005)

*Tuesday*



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Cowpimp... you just became my new hero!
> Tried (and failed... shhhh!) those dragon flags today at the gym, HOLY FUCK!!!



Try partial dragon flags at first.  Basically, do a leg raise, but push your lower back off the bench when you get your legs pointing straight in the air.  You will get there eventually.  Hehe.


*Warmup Circuit*

*Timed Exercise*
Woodchops with 20lb DB x 120secs

Rest 60secs

*Circuit*
Box Jumps x 30secs
Power Clean & Jerks x 30secs
Overhead Squats with 45lb bar x 30secs
Body Rows x 10
Pushups x 15

Rest 60secs

*Circuit x 2* - 60sec RI
(Hindu Squats x 25 - Circuit 1, Body Squats x 25 - Circuit 2)
(Dips x 10 - Circuit 1, Pushups x 20 - Circuit 2)
(Reverse Hyperextensions x 25 - Circuit 1, Hyperextensions x 25 - Circuit 2)
(Pullups x 5 - Circuit 1, Body Rows x 10 - Circuit 2)
(Leg Raises x 10 - Circuit 1, Spread Eagle Situps x 20 - Circuit 2)
(Mountain Climbers x 30secs - Circuit 1, Burpees with Pushup x 30secs - Circuit 2)

Rest 60secs

*Suicides*

*Cooldown Walking & Stretching*


I really like those woodchops.  A great movement to start with and it involves triple extension.  Very metabolically active.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2005)

the damn video clip of drangflyes wont play for me.  

How many days a week are you doing cardio type circuts and how many days a week are you doing strength training?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the damn video clip of drangflyes wont play for me.
> 
> How many days a week are you doing cardio type circuts and how many days a week are you doing strength training?


 
Its a realplayer vid...

I dont have it so I didn't watch it either...
I've seen Bruce Lee demo those things,
and Stallone did them in RockyIV though


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the damn video clip of drangflyes wont play for me.
> 
> How many days a week are you doing cardio type circuts and how many days a week are you doing strength training?



I lift Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.  I do the cardio stuff Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday.  Sunday I usually just stick to some stretching and maybe a few minutes of bodyweight/core stability stuff to warmup for the stretching.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 13, 2005)

I just wanted to add that on Monday I weighed in again.  I was at 189.4.  Up about a pound from a week ago.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Try partial dragon flags at first.  Basically, do a leg raise, but push your lower back off the bench when you get your legs pointing straight in the air.  You will get there eventually.  Hehe.



Sweet!
This was exactly what my attempted dragon flags turned into... just as you described, I did a few like this trying to get the hang of it... but heck at least it's a start! lol


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2005)

*Wednesday*



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Sweet!
> This was exactly what my attempted dragon flags turned into... just as you described, I did a few like this trying to get the hang of it... but heck at least it's a start! lol



Good stuff.  I hope you like this movement when you finally get it down.  I like it because my natural tempo for this movement ends up being quite slow, and I hate altering my natural tempo.


*Warmup Circuit*

*Bench Press*
210 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*WG Bent Rows*
212 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*SLDLs*
297 x 8, 7, 5

*Face Pulls*
80 x 12, 12

*Full Decline Situps*
BW x 20, 20

*Cooldown Stretching*


Bench press felt solid again.  The shoulder behaved pretty well and I added 10 pounds for all sets.  It really didn't get all that tough until the last set or two.  I must admit though, the very last repetition went up a bit slower than the rest, but it went up nonetheless.  I will try 220 next time.

I added 10 pounds to the rows for all 4 sets.  My grip wanted to give out on these.  It's not that much weight, but I hold these pronated with my pinkies at the rings.  Definitely a lot harder to hold than my standard shoulder width or closer grip.  I will try to add 10 pounds next time, but I forsee grip issues.

I added a repetition to the second two sets for SLDLs.  Once again, a grip issue here.  It didn't help that I pushed the limits of my grip with the rows right beforehand, but I made progress nonetheless.  It seems counterproductive to put two grip intensive exercises right after each other, but I like it this way so I don't have to add in anything extra for my grip during week 1.

I found partials for the cable stacks so I added 5 pounds.  These felt pretty solid, but I definitely had to work for those last couple of reps.

Added 4 repetitions to my second set of situps.  Next time I think I'll hold up a light medicine ball while I do these.  That's probably going to knock downt he number of repetitions I do considerably, but I'm ready for it.

Great workout again.  Progress all over the place, including that of my grip strength.  Also, my NSCA textbook came in today.  I have a couple of finals left this week, one tomorrow in fact.  I'll definitely be at least poking my head in there in the meantime.  However, real crunch time is going to be after I finish exams.  I'm going to grab me another book to read in conjunction for pleasure; I've been thinking about The Bible.  I kind of want to read the scriptures about the major religions.  I'm not even particularly religious, but I feel it would be interesting, and it's only a half dozen books or so for a lot of knowledge and differing perspectives on life and the world.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2005)

Great w/o Cow! What's your RI on the exercises?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

Increases in weights and reps Good job, Cowpimp.  How are you liking the new job now that you are settled into it?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

oh shit, here comes 225!  Yea buddy


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I just wanted to add that on Monday I weighed in again.  I was at 189.4.  Up about a pound from a week ago.



 wanna trade weight? I hate being 165, i'd look perfect in the 190-200 range


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

*Rocco32*
Thanks Rockz0r.  60 seconds between working sets.  Once I unrack I jump right into the warmup for the next movement if necessary.  I usually wait about 90 seconds between my last warmup and my first working set.  If I don't warmup for the exercise, then I just kind of feel it out the wait after I finish the last working set from the previous movement.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

*boilermaker*
Thanks.  I'm liking it.  I'm getting a little better.  Still learning, but definitely improving.  I'm at least hanging with the current employees in terms of numbers, sort of.  Hehe.

*PreMier*
2 plates a cometh.  I'm excited too.  It's been a while since I've throw 2 plates around on the bench press.  It's so tempting to just shoot for 225 next time, but I'll go with 220 and see how it goes.

*shiznit2169*
No thanks, that's almost what I weighed before I started lifting.  Hehe.  Just keep eating, you'll blow by me in no time.  Eating is the toughest part I think.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

Big pimp still kickin ass!

Hows the shoulder holdin up?!  Looks like some decent weight your gettin under there that shoulder can't be botherng ya to much?

Almost 190 again huh?  Wutcha been up to these days?  

Man I'm glad to be back can't wait to catch up with everyone.  Gotta go whore some more journals I'll be sure to be back in a jiffy?  Check my journal out later!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 15, 2005)

Great job on the workout   As for the new job and holding your own, I bet you surpass them after Jan 1   All those people coming in with New Year's resolutions to loose weight, get in shape,  

Keep up the good work.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice wo CP.

297 on SLDL's


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

*Thursday*

*DeadBolt*
Thanks DB, the shoulder is doing much better these days.  My strength on pressing movements is like 95% back.  I still get the occasional twinge, but it's really not a problem if I warmup thoroughly first.

Yeah, I'm eating heavy again.  Also giving the PWO insulin spike a shot.  It seems to be doing the trick.  Lately I've pretty much just been working, going to school, exercising a lot, and learning as much as I can.  Just got my NSCA-CPT textbook yesterday.  I poked my head into it the other night.  Once my last final takes place Saturday, I'll definitely be spending more time in that book.

It's good to see you back in the IM scene.

*Devlin*
I hope you're right.  I'll do my best.  One guy has been doing it for a few years, so he will be hard to beat.  It's okay though, as long as I make a living I'm happy.  I appreciate the support.  Much love.

*gwcaton*
Thanks, but it's a little shy of what my posterior chain is capable of.  It's my grip sucking at the moment, but it is improving.  My grip will probably remain very limiting as long as I am rowing right before the SLDLs.  I don't care though, grip strength is important to me.  I want to pound on it hard.


*Warmup Circuit*

Rest 60secs

*Circuit*
Unilateral Box Jumps x 30secs
Hindu Pushups x 30secs
Unilateral Jump Rope x 30secs
Hindu Pushups x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Timed Exercise*
Woodchoppers with 20lb DB x 120secs

Rest 60secs

*Circuit*
Hindu Squats x 25
Dips x 10
Hyperextensions x 25
Pullups x 5
Decline Situps x 20
Burpees x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Circuit*
Prisoner Squats x 25
Pushups x 20
Reverse Hyperextensions x 25
Body Rows x 10
Leg Raises x 10
Mountain Climbers x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Suicides*

*Cooldown Walking & Stretching*


Good little circuit today.  But the news of the day is that I went to take my PE203 exam this morning; I was about 10 minutes late.  My teacher directed me out of the class.  I was thinking she was going to fail me for being late or something.  Instead she brings the last assignment we turned in with her, hands it to me, and says, "You have an A.  You don't have to take the exam."  I thanked her and went on my merry way.  Now time to buckle down and try to swindle a B in my biology class by rocking the exam.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

GAARRHHHHGGHHHH!!!!  I'm going to stop reading your journal, Pimp.  Every time I come here I get more confused.  What the hell is a prisoner squat?  AARRGHGHHH!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

Damn man much congrats on nailin that job full fledged!  You know your shit man once you put your time in and people see just how great of a guy you are I dont see why you will have any problems making a living!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

I always post workout spike   Also use R-ALA.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> GAARRHHHHGGHHHH!!!!  I'm going to stop reading your journal, Pimp.  Every time I come here I get more confused.  What the hell is a prisoner squat?  AARRGHGHHH!!!


 Thats one of the best reasons to come here. CP is an artist ! 









Alright maggot !  Hands behind your head! Feet apart and Squat !!  You're under arrest !


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Instead she brings the last assignment we turned in with her, hands it to me, and says, "You have an A. You don't have to take the exam."


  congrats, CP! Not only did you get an A, it came with a pleasent surprise of not having to take an exam!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 16, 2005)

*Friday*

*Pylon*
It's a conspiracy to drive you mad.  Hehe.  You can thank Gary for the picture of the homo in spandex performing the exercise in question.

*DeadBolt*
Thank you sir.  The next step is trainer.  I begin studying the official material for it after this weekend.

*PreMier*
What is R-ALA?  I've heard the name thrown around, but I'll admit knowledge of supplements is not my strong point.

*gwcaton*
Haha, an artist.  That's funny.  I just like to keep my cardio interesting.  I still need to give cardio squats a try.  Do you have a link to an article with the suggested parameters on it?

*BulkMeUp*
Hell yeah.  I was damned happy.  It was funny too, because she sort of apologized that it wasn't until that morning that she calculated our final grades.  I guess she felt bad I drove all the way up there.  How could I have been mad?  Hah.


*Warmup Circuit*

*MG Chinups*
BW+40 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Front Squats*
212 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*Dips*
BW+45 x 8, 8, 8

*Pronated Softbar Shrugs*
137 x 13, 13

*Pull Throughs*
180 x 12, 12

*Cooldown Stretching*


Chinups were pretty damned solid.  I will definitely be increasing the resistance.  I'll probably stick with a 5 pound increase, although I'm almost feeling like a 10 pound increase would be fine as they felt really strong.  This was a 5 pound increase over last time.

Front squats felt a little more comfortable still, but holy God I had to work on that last set.  This guy wanted me to spot him when I finished, and he was like, "Man, I thought you were going to get a hernia on that last set."  I just laughed and moved on.  This was a 10 pound increase from 2 weeks ago.

Dips felt pretty good.  I got no more than a minor twinge in my shoulder the whole time.  Felt good to be moving some weight on these.  I definitely should be able to go up on these too though.  I added 15 pounds to these, but at the expense of a couple of repetitions.

Damned bar pads are so tough to grip!  This exercise kind of trains my pinch grip because I can't even full reach all the way around the pads.  Good stuff though.  I gained a repetition between the two sets.

I added a buttload of repetitions to the pullthroughs.  Instead of 8s, I got 12s.  Next time I will be throwing on a 7.5lb rubber weight to the stack.

Good workout all in all.  The guy I spotted kind of talked a little too much for my tastes, but it didn't screw up my rest intervals much at all.  Maybe threw things off by 10-15 seconds on the front squats.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2005)

> gwcaton
> Haha, an artist. That's funny. I just like to keep my cardio interesting. I still need to give cardio squats a try. Do you have a link to an article with the suggested parameters on it?


None that I know of, it was just something P-funk suggested a longtime ago. Might give him a buzz


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> None that I know of, it was just something P-funk suggested a longtime ago. Might give him a buzz



I may do that.  Google is also my friend.  Heh.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *BulkMeUp*
> Hell yeah.  I was damned happy.  It was funny too, because she sort of apologized that it wasn't until that morning that she calculated our final grades.  I guess she felt bad I drove all the way up there.  How could I have been mad?  Hah.


You got an A, didnt do the next exam AND you made your teacher feel bad?! Sweet! 



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Front Squats
> 212 x 6, 6, 6, 6


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You got an A, didnt do the next exam AND you made your teacher feel bad?! Sweet!



Haha, yeah.  I was damned happy about it.




>



Yeah, that was pretty much how I felt after I finished with that exercise.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2005)

*Saturday*

*23mins Stairmaster*
Level 6 x 5:
Lateral Steps Left x 1min
Lateral Steps Right x 1min
Double Steps x 1min
Regular Steps x 1min

Level 12:
Regular Steps x 3mins

*Cooldown Level4 x 1min & Stretching*


The stairmaster is pretty good as far as cardio machines go.  I've never used it before, but I was sweating my ass off.  It was also not quite as boring as a treadmill or elliptical as I had to concentrate a little more.  I also had music which helps.

Next time I'm going to figure out how to program for interval training.  I have a pretty good idea of what I want to do, but I'm just going to wing it really.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *23mins Stairmaster*
> Level 6 x 5:
> Lateral Steps Left x 1min
> Lateral Steps Right x 1min
> ...



Sounds like you found the stairmaster with steps   I love it.  It's amazing the cardio workout you get on it and I also sweat like crazy on it (then again the one I use is on a second floor of the gym so it even warmer there).  I have no doubt you will figure out the prgrams on it in no time.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

is that stair stepper of the stair mill (the thing that is like walking up an escalator).  I hate the stepper but the stair mill is no joke!  I make my clients do it (and make sure they never hold on).  We go with a slow speed for 60sec and then I double the speed and they have to do skip steps for 30sec.  It is brutal.  they ask me if that is what i do and I say "fuck no!  that shit is hard!"


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sounds like you found the stairmaster with steps   I love it.  It's amazing the cardio workout you get on it and I also sweat like crazy on it (then again the one I use is on a second floor of the gym so it even warmer there).  I have no doubt you will figure out the prgrams on it in no time.



Yes, the one with steps.  I hate the stationary resistance pedals or whatever you want to call them.  They just feel wrong.  I will definitely figure out how to work it, I was just running late today (As usual).  Thanks for poppin' in.




			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> is that stair stepper of the stair mill (the thing that is like walking up an escalator). I hate the stepper but the stair mill is no joke! I make my clients do it (and make sure they never hold on). We go with a slow speed for 60sec and then I double the speed and they have to do skip steps for 30sec. It is brutal. they ask me if that is what i do and I say "fuck no! that shit is hard!"



Yeah, the stair mill.  I enjoyed it.  We only have a few, and very few souls are brave enough to try it.  My plan was to do 90 seconds on level 6 and 30 seconds on level 12 for 20 minutes, which would be 10 cycles.  I might warmup at level 4 or something for a minute or two as well.  I need to stop holding on next time.  I just feel weird up there, like I'm going to get dropped.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

no way.  if you are holding on you may as well get off.  that is like cheating.  plus, i have never seen anyone have good posture on that thing when they hold on.  Try and hold yourself up and give it a go.  that is really hard!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

I hate the stair mill.  It's brutal...in a good way, though...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no way.  if you are holding on you may as well get off.  that is like cheating.  plus, i have never seen anyone have good posture on that thing when they hold on.  Try and hold yourself up and give it a go.  that is really hard!



Yeah, next time I will do it right.  Believe me though, I got a good workout in.  I'm sure it will be better without using my hands though.  Some of it was that I didn't really feel comfortable on the thing.  I wish it was one step higher.  Anyway, I feel a little better with it now; I had never used it before.


*Pylon*
I agree.  Normally I hate cardio equipment, but I can dig this.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm sure it will be better without using my hands though.  Some of it was that I didn't really feel comfortable on the thing.



Morning CP, ha, first time I even went on a treadmill I had to hold on I felt sooo freaking disoriented!  
Congrats on that A by the way, sounds like you are doing great!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like your are doing some nice lifts in here CP (Chins/Dips/Front Squats)   
Nice job.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

*BritChik*
Thanks, though I could be doing better; I should've got an A in biology.  Unless I got a perfect score on the last exam or he curves I doubt it.  Ah well, I'm learning.  I can't be that dissapointed.  I've only got a few Bs thus far.

*yellowmoomba*
Thank you sir.  My dip numbers are getting back up, which makes me happy.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

*Sunday*

*Warmup Bodyweight Stuff*

*Stretching*


Yeah, another lazy Sunday.  Good stuff.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey CP, did you see this over in Open Chat yet??


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 19, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey CP, did you see this over in Open Chat yet??



Hahahaha!  That made my day and it has hardly begun.  Awesome.  Can you tell me the title of the thread or drop me a link to it?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 19, 2005)

Ahh ha ha.. that pic would make and appropriate avatar for you, CP.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2005)

Haha, looks like we've got a new avatar for Cow!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

That pic is funny.  And somehow I knew you would make it over to the strangest piece of cardio equipment at the gym.  I've been eyeing that thing for a while.  This week, I will board it and see what it's like.  Congrats on the class.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, here's the link to the thread: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=49220&page=2

An....... interesting thread to say the least...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2005)

*Monday*

*BulkMeUp & Rocco32*
Hah, yeah, I might do that.

*boilermaker*
You're going to regret getting on that thing I tell you!  Good stuff it is.

*Seanp156*
That is the most twisted and bizarre thread ever.  I love it.


*Warmup Circuit*

*Deadlifts*
347 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Decline Press*
210 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*Unilateral DB Rows*
110s x 8, 8, 6

*Overhead Squats*
72 x 12, 12

*Lateral Leg Raises*
BW x 8, 8

*Cooldown Stretching*

*Bodyweight 190.6*

Very weird shit after this workout yesterday.  The workout went fine, but I somehow became sick within about 90 minutes of finishing the workout.  They are painting in the gym, and I am kind of sensitive to that.  I think all the huffing and puffing with that painting did it to me.  After I finished, I felt really whipped when I got back home.  I thought I just pushed myself too hard or soemthing, but I was wrong.

I came back to work about an hour and a half later and puked.  I ended up leaving work a couple hours later beacuse I felt like shit and slept almost straight from 5PM until noon today; I got up for maybe 1-2 hours in the middle and ate a little bit of food.  So, my diet went to shit yesterday.  I ate hardly anything.  I feel quite a bit better today, but I still feel a little weak and disoriented.  I think I might call off today.

Anyway, about my workout...  Deadlifts felt solid.  I kept switching up my stance for whatever reason.  I went straight conventional, which I hadn't done in a while.  I definitely feel stronger conventional, but my grip is a tad weaker because I have to take a wider grip.  I think I'm going to switch it up more though.  Next time I go for a max attempt I think I'll go straight conventional, as opposed to my semi-sumo stance.

Decline pressing was great.  I didn't even hit 4x6 last time, but I added 5 pounds and did it this time.  I felt like I had some in the tank too.  220 is definitely my target weight next time.

Uni rows were good.  Actually, I probably could've done another rep or two on each side but my grip kind of gave out with my right hand.  I think I just didn't get a good hold on it because my left hand did fine, and my grip is weaker with my left.  Even so, I added a rep over last time.

I added 5 pounds to the overhead squats.  I will add another 5-10 next time.  God this lift is evil, heh.

Lateral leg raises went up 3 reps on both sets.  When I get to the point that I can do 15-20, I'm going to try this hanging upside down on a pullup bar.  I saw this guy doing those at my gym.  He instructs a class there actually; he does some awesome no BS full body workouts.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow.  Great w/o Pimp.  Sounds like you got caught up on sleep if nothing else.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

Your such an A**hole Cow!!! I was just excited about doing OH Squats with 65lbs for 2 reps and then I come in here 

Good stuff man! Hope you feel better, just take it easy and let your body recover!

Tried those Dragon kicks or whatever today. Key word: Try.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2005)

*Tuesday*

*Pylon*
Thanks.  I definitely did more than my fair share of catching up on sleep.  The fact that I was sleeping for that massive amount of time probably limited the negative effects of having no food in my system.  Hopefully I get back to some training tomorrow.

*Rocco32*
Heh, thanks.  They'll go up quickly for you I'm sure.  I probably could raise the weight in larger increments, but I'm going to play it safe as it seems to me like it is a somewhat risky position for my shoulder.

The dragon flags are definitely tough.  I love finding bodyweight exercises that provide sufficient resistance.  I need to try some handstand pushups at some point.


Well, I called off work today.  I also did nothing in terms of exercise.  I needed to rest for today.  I'm going to play it by ear in terms of working out tomorrow.  If I feel up to it I will.  If not, then I will as soon as I can.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice wo CP


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice job CP.  Hope you feel better soon.  It seems to be going around.


----------



## grant (Dec 21, 2005)

> They are painting in the gym, and I am kind of sensitive to that



My personal favorite is when they start bleaching the floors around you when you're working out...hope you feel better


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey Cow...my Gold's got in some new machines today.  Like a dozen new ones. Haven't tried them out yet as they were still being unloaded and placed while I was lifting.  Does your Gold's have these?

http://www.technogymusa.com/_vti_g7_plsel.aspx?rpstry=11724_


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey Cow...my Gold's got in some new machines today.  Like a dozen new ones. Haven't tried them out yet as they were still being unloaded and placed while I was lifting.  Does your Gold's have these?
> 
> http://www.technogymusa.com/_vti_g7_plsel.aspx?rpstry=11724_



Those look reeeeeeealy coooooool!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

Ohh they do look so cool.  I did see a few people trying them out.  I was liking the looks of the lat pull down...complete, smooth range of motion.  I talked to one of the trainers who tried some out and he said the shoulder press has a range of motion similar to a dumbell shoulder press.  I still feel I will stick with free weights, but may go for a new machine once in a while for a change up.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

*gwcaton*
The support is always appreciated my friend.

*boilermaker*
Thanks.  I feel much better today, although still a tad bit gassy.  Sucks for most everyone else but me.  Haha.  Actually, my brother just came down with what I had.  Went through the same deal: puked, crapped, got the chills, slept for 15 hours, felt weak and disoriented (But much better) after waking, etc.

*Devlin*
Yeah, we have about a dozen of those too.  They are setup in a circuit sort of deal.  Seem like decent machines to me.


*Warmup Circuit*

*Overhead Press*
147 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*WG Pullups*
BW+25 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*Unilateral DB Squats*
55s x 8, 8, 8

*Towel Pullups*
2, 3, 3, 3

*Turkish Getups*
35 x 12, 12

*Cooldown Stretching*


I'm feeling lazy right now, but suffice to say that everything improved.  Towel pullups are a bitch, and I probably could've done more but I have a small burn blister on one of my fingers I was a bit worried about.  However, instead of two sets to failure I decided to do as many sets as necessary to hit 10.  I did 11.  Next week I shoot for 15.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

Always enjoy reading your workouts... there is always something there that leaves me saying wtf and googling! lol 

Turkish Getups


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Always enjoy reading your workouts... there is always something there that leaves me saying wtf and googling! lol
> 
> Turkish Getups



Hehe, I'm glad.  Those are evil!  God.  It is one exercise that I get apprehensive about doing.  It is so damned metabolically demanding.  I really pushed myself today too.  I ended up on the floor for a minute after those two sets, heh.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice lifts lately!!   I like the 'towel pullups'   

Have you tried doing them with one hand on the bar and the other hand on a towel....Then on your next set switch your hands around   ???


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hehe, I'm glad.  Those are evil!  God.  It is one exercise that I get apprehensive about doing.  It is so damned metabolically demanding.  I really pushed myself today too.  I ended up on the floor for a minute after those two sets, heh.



On those sets, how fast (or slow) do you go up and down?  Is there a particular cadence you try to hit?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2005)

*yellowmoomba*
Thanks mang.  I had some people commenting and even trying towel pullups.  All of them failed to hit even 3 inches of movement.

Interesting variation; I have never tried that.  Actually, this is my first time ever doing towel pullups.  I think I'll do much better next time.  Have you tried this yourself?

*Pylon*
I just use a natural tempo.  I try to stand up as quickly as possible, but the range of motion is so great that it still takes a couple of seconds.  I try to set myself down nicely, but I usually end up kind of dropping my body about 2 inches above the floor.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2005)

*Thursday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility - 6lb Medicine Ball*
Woodchoppers x 10
Woodchopper Laterals x 10
Lunges With Twists x 10
Trunk Twists x 10
Squat To Bench x 10
Squat To Press x 10
Good Mornings x 10
Walking Toe Touches x 10
Circles x 10
Figure 8s x 10

Rest 60secs

*Complex x 2 - 45lb bar* - 60sec RI
Clean & Jerk x 10
Squat x 10
Overhead Press x 10
Bent Row x 10
SLDL x 10
Push Press x 10
Good Morning x 10

*Circuit*
Box Jumps x 30secs
Hindu Pushups x 30secs
Jump Rope x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Circuit*
Lateral Box Jumps x 30secs
Hindu Pushups x 30secs
Jump Rope x 30secs

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


Tried some new stuff today.  The medicine ball stuff was neat.  I think I might try incorporating that before all my sessions.  Dynamic flexiblity stuff sounds more intriguing and useful the more I think and read about it.  That complex was just ridiculous too.  Tougher than it sounds, trust me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *yellowmoomba*
> Thanks mang.  I had some people commenting and even trying towel pullups.  All of them failed to hit even 3 inches of movement.
> 
> Interesting variation; I have never tried that.  Actually, this is my first time ever doing towel pullups.  I think I'll do much better next time.  Have you tried this yourself?



   .. It works your hand on the bar much harder     Let me know how you like 'em.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 23, 2005)

I'll have to look up half those exercises as i have no idea what they are.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

Heya man rollin right along...your doing great bro keep it up!

Hows the new job treating ya?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2005)

*yellowmoomba*
I gave those a try today.  Interesting variation!  I'll probably stick those into my training now and again.  Thanks for the idea.

*BulkMeUp*
I got the routine from some article on EliteFTS about dynamic warmups.  I'll see if I can find it again if you're interested.

*DeadBolt*
Thanks DB.  The job is pretty good.  I love walking to work, my co-workers are pretty cool for the most part, and it gives me an opportunity to work on my sales pitch (Somewhat important for being a trainer, whether I want to admit it or not) and interpersonal skills.  I could do with different upper management, but you can't win 'em all.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*MG Yates' Rows*
227 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Good Mornings*
247 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*Unilateral DB Bench Press*
75 x 8, 7, 7

*Farmer's Walks*
100s x 1way, 1way

*Towel Pullups*
3, (4 x Right Only), 5, (4 x Left Only)

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


Rows went up 10lbs without a hitch.  Form stayed tight and they felt solid.  Will be going up another 10lbs next week.  Woo.

Good fucking morning.  My glutes were still mad sore from the uni squats.  Now I can't take a shit.  Oh well, went up 10, and will go up another 10 next week.

I went a little buck on the uni bench presses, but it didn't turn out too bad.  Went up 10lbs per DB.  I'm going to stay at this weight again next time and finish off 3x8.  Shoulder felt pretty good.

Farmer's walks killed my grip.  Instead of doing 4 x 1way trips and having to rest-pause the Hell out of the last two I just called it at 2 sets and did some towel pullups.  I tried YM's variation of only using one towel at a time a little bit too.  Good stuff.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 23, 2005)

That's awesome. Good to see you're still progressing with solid form and numbers. Those farmers walks are definitely a favorite of mine. There's just something so useful about them. I'll have to give towel pull ups a try when I get better at pulling.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2005)

Pimp, do you get the NSCA Journal of strength and conditioning?  If so, last quarters had an article about training mt. bike racer's (the front cover had a moutian biker on it) and the trainer had a program that was a three day a week total body routine based on the conjugate method (if I remeber correctly...I have to look at it again but I am not in NYC right now).  Anyway, the third day of training was all complex training with things like power clean, squat, jump squat....it was explosive, strength, plyo (if I remeber correctly).  If you don't get the magazine I will try and post up the workout for you when I get back home after the weekend.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

Have a good holiday, Cowpimp.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *BulkMeUp*
> I got the routine from some article on EliteFTS about dynamic warmups.  I'll see if I can find it again if you're interested.


Thnaks, if you come across it again, let me know


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Pimp!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2005)

*Squaggleboggin*
Thanks big guy.  Farmer's walks are definitely an underappreciated movement.  More people need to bring their claws and upper backs up to par with this movement.  Not the mention it is great for conditioning.  It will definitely leave you doing some heavy breathing.

*P-funk*
No, although I do plan on subscribing very soon.  It costs about $100, and it shaves about $100 off the cost of the certification exam signup fee; I can't lose.  I think I will pull it out of the check I get right after Christmas.  If you could post up that routine in the meantime, I would definitely be interested in taking a look.  If not, I should be gaining access to the journal soon enough.  I assume they allow you to look at back issues, so it shouldn't be a problem.

*BulkMeUp*
http://www.elitefts.com/documents/balls.htm
It will loosen you up without the downside of decreasing strength as well as be more specific to the lifting to come.  I also find it more entertaining than a general cardio warmup.  I hate traditional cardio if you couldn't tell by my goofy ass conditioning workout.

*Pylon*
You too buddy!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2005)

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Stairmill*
10mins x Level 6

*Treadmill*
10mins x 6MPH

*Cooldown Stretching*


Just a fairly short bout of active recovery work.  My glutes are still sore.  Wow.  I think I'm going to workout tomorrow and do more of my conditioning stuff.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 24, 2005)

working out on christmas day?  my gyms closed, im jealous.  you sound like the guy from that holiday story that purdue power used to love.

merry christmas, my friend.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 25, 2005)

cow .. just take the day off. Come on, it's christmas .. enjoy the holidays a little


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2005)

*Sunday*

*soxmuscle*
Well, I work there, so it means I might get screwed working on Christmas one of these days.  Ah well; not the first time.  I didn't workout anyway, as you can read.  Things got too hectic.  Hope you enjoyed your Christmas though!

*shiznit2169*
I actually like working out.  It's not a chore for me.  I don't particularly like waking up early to do it, but I do enjoy the act once I get my lazy ass out of bad.  I worked out Christmas last year.  Next year I will too hopefully.  Anyway, merry christmas to yee.


I actually didn't workout today.  I did plan on it, but my dad sort of sprung on me that he agreed for me to goto brunch at a family friend's.  Ah well, it was good stuff.  We then proceeded to goto another food eating bash at a separate family friend's.  Me and my brother then made our way to our mother's place.  After that we saw a concert.  The day was pretty busy really.  Oh well.  I ate like a pig and I'll sleep like one too.  I'm interested to see if this gorging will counterbalance the vomitting and fasting I did the other day when I was sick.  Haha.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 26, 2005)

*Monday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Squats*
267 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Steep Incline DB Press*
70s x 6, 6, 5, 4

*CG Supinated Pulldowns*
215 x 8, 6, 6

*Seated Hamstring Curls*
240 x 12, 12,

*Dragon Flags*
BW x 12, 7

*Cooldown Static Stretching*



*Bodyweight 190.2*

Bodyweight went down .4 pounds.  I'm going to see what happens next week.  If I don't see an increase then I'll alter caloric consumption.  I have a feeling this has to do with my vomitting and 24hr fast, as well as the slow climb back to maintenance calories any beyond over the course of the next 2-3 days.  I think this also had to do with my lacking gains for upper body stuff.

I added 10 pounds to squats and was able to complete all 8 sets.  I came damned close to failure though.  I had to battle the Hell out of the last two sets.  I could tell right from the start this was going to be a tough exercise.  I made it though.  I'm debating whether to add 5 or 10 pounds next time; I will decide based on feel.

I stayed about the same on the presses.  If I don't go up the next time I do them, then I'm cutting this exercise and putting in something new.

I also stayed about the same on the pulldowns.  I added weight, but decreased in reps.  Once again, if I don't go up the next time I do them, they get cut.

Hamstring curls went up 15lbs without issue.  Another 15 is coming next time, although I have a feeling that is going to be a serious battle.

I did full dragon flags this time with good form. Man, I was losing it on the second set.  I called it quits before I hurt myself.  I was pleased though; last time I did dragon flags they were kind of partials.  These were the real deal.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 27, 2005)

*Tuesday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Complex x 2* - 60sec RI
Box Jumps x 30secs
Renegade Rows with Pushup x 30secs
Lateral Box Jumps x 30secs
Hindu Pushups x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Complex*
Hindu Squats x 25
Dips x 10
Hyperextensions x 25
Pullups x 5
Decline Situps x 20
Rock Climbers x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Complex*
Prisoner Squats x 25
Pushups x 20
Reverse Hyperextensions x 25
Body Rows x 10
Leg Raises x 10
Burpees x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Jumping Jacks x 120secs*

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


Another good bout of energy system training.  I think I'm going to stick to a similar template for a bit.  I really like the mix of highly metabolic activities with muscular endurance.  Renegade rows were pretty cool; I got the idea from Emma's journal.  I will definitely be doing those again.  I will probably also be raising up the boxes to higher levels for those box jumps.  I'm thinking next week I'm going to cut the rest intervals to 45secs as well.  I'll take it one step at a time though.  I'll only do one or the other.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice w/o, Pimp.  Very impressive. 

When doing circuits, do you think you get more from doing three different circuits (as opposed to doing one circuit 3 times)?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

okay.  I found the article on training the downhill mountain boke racer from the NSCA journal (vl. 27, number 5, pg. 42-45).  You would have to read the article to see why the trainer has certain reasons for certain exercises, etc..Anyway, the program is a three day a week program which is pretty much conjugate periodization.  You are defining you complex training exercises as a group of exercises performed with the same weight on the bar (or the same load) for the same number of reps without rest inbetween.  I just call that a circut.  The guys in the NSCA have called complex training a strength exercises imediatly followed by a power exercise...complex or combined training.  Anyway, it is still cool.  Here is the lay out of the three days

*day 1*
resistance= 80-90%
reps= 2-6
sets/total reps= 2-4/4-24
rest= 3-4min
perceived exerction= heavy

*Day 2*
resistance= 40-60%
reps= 5-10
sets/total reps= 3-4/15-40
rest= 2-3 min
perceived exerction= hard effort, fast motion

*Day 3*

superset complexes

resistance= 85-90% for strength/40-50% for power/ BW for plyometric
reps= 2-3 for strength/6-8 for power/5-10 for plyometric
sets/total reps=
2-3/4-9 for strength
2-3/12-24 for for power
2-3/10-30 for plyometric

rest= no rest between strength/power/plyo complex.  3-4min rest between sets.  3-4min rest between different complexes

perceived exerction= high load variation, concentrated efforts all focused on rapid movements


*day 1*
*Max Strength*
dumbell hang clean- 80-85% of 1RM, 3-5 reps x 2-4 sets
seated incline DB press- 80% of 1RM, 3-5 reps x 3-4 sets
Dumbell squats- 80% of 1RM, 3-5 reps x 2-4 sets
seated cable pull-down- 80% of 1RM, 3-5 reps x 3-4 sets


*day 2
Muscle Power training*
dumbell push press with half squat- 40-45% of 1RM, 5-10 reps x 3-4 sets
one arm kneeling cable pulldown- 45-50% of 1RM, 5-10 reps x 3-4 sets
physioball chest press with alternating arm action- 40-45% of 1RM, 5-10 reps x 3-4 sets
single leg seated horizontal leg press- 40-45% of 1 legged 1 RM (use the weakest legs max), 5-10 reps x 3-4 sets

*
Day 3
combined training complex*

superset 1
2-3 sets
a) back squat- 90% of 1RM, 2 reps
b) DB push press- 60% of 1RM, 5 reps
c) vertical jump- BW, 10 reps

superset 2
2-3 sets
a) BB bench press- 85%, 4 reps
b) DB supine press on stability ball- 50%, 8 reps
c) plyo pushup, BW, 10 reps

superset 3
2-3 sets
a) pull down- 80%, 6 reps
b) BB hang clean- 40%, 10 reps
c) box jump- 2-ft box, 10 reps



Hope you enjoy that....I think day 3 would just about kill me!  lol


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 27, 2005)

*Pylon*
Thank you.  Well, I did do the first circuit 2 times through, but I just like to mix it up for the sake of variety.  It really has nothing to do with which is more beneficial.  As you can see, for the last bout of exertion I didn't even do a circuit/complex.

*P-funk*
Hrm, the reason I started calling it a complex is that I saw Alwyn Cosgrove and/or Eric Cressey refer to a complex as a a circuit where you finish all of one movement before moving to the next.  Anyway, interesting looking program.  A good mix of strength, power, and speed.  I would probably modify that to include more strength work for myself, but it's a cool looking program nonetheless.  A couple of those complexes look pretty rough.  Thanks for that.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*
> 
> *Complex x 2* - 60sec RI
> Box Jumps x 30secs
> ...



Nice wo CP, but your slipping. I didn't see anything in there thatI had to look up to know what it was


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo CP, but your slipping. I didn't see anything in there thatI had to look up to know what it was



I'll have to do some searching.  I went through such a phase of learning new exercises that it's getting harder, haha.  Thanks though.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 28, 2005)

How did you find the Renegade rows as a mass builder? I'v never done them yet but they didnt look like they would do as much as regular BB Bent overs or seated rows.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 28, 2005)

*Wednesday*



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> How did you find the Renegade rows as a mass builder? I'v never done them yet but they didnt look like they would do as much as regular BB Bent overs or seated rows.



I didn't do it as a mass builder.  I do it for conditioning purposes.  That is my cardio workout that you're looking at.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Bench Press*
220 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 2, 2

*CG Bent Rows*
222 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*SLDLs*
297 x 8, 5, 3

*Face Pulls*
82.5 x 12, 12

*Full Decline Situps*
4.4 Med Ball x 16, 14

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


Honestly, this workout was kind of crappy.  My head wasn't in it.  I have a minor head cold.  I may end up skipping working out tomorrow, we shall see.  Fucking sicknesses are getting me lately.  Despite this, I did make some gains.

I raised bench press 10 pounds, and almost hit 8x3.  I will probably shoot for 225 for 8x3 next time instead of a 10 pound increase seeing as how I didn't quite get 220.

I raised bent rows successfully, although I made my grip narrow instead of wide this time.  I figure I get scapular retraction taken care of for the day with face pulls.  Not to mention it helps with grip security a little bit.  Anyway, I almost lost it on the last couple of sets.  My hands started to open, but I toughed it out.  I might go up 5 pounds next time, although I'm also considering doing a different exercise.

SLDLs actually decreased.  It was definitely the fact that the rows fatigued the shit out of my ability to grip.  I'm thinking I may possibly go with some seated cable rows or something to preserve my grip a little bit for the SLDLs next time around.  Weight will remain the same.

Face pulls went up 2.5 pounds.  Not much, but it's a decent percentage of 80.  Will go up 5-7.5 pounds next time.

Situps went well.  The first time I've used resistance with a decline this steep.  I hold the medicine ball directly above me, not against my chest.  I think that makes it a little harder.  Also, the med ball is 2kg, which equals 4.4lbs.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice work, Pimp.

FYI, I'm headed to New Orleans first week of the year armed with the knowledge you dropped on me a while back.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 29, 2005)

How goes it, CP?  Just dropping in and getting caught up.  Looks like you are doing just fine.  Why would I expect anything different?  Here's to a great year in '06!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

*Thursday*

*Pylon*
I really hope it does you some good.  Thank you sir.

*BulkMeUp*
Battling this cold right now, but otherwise good.  I'm winning; I just have a stuffy nose now.  Thanks for the support


*Dynamic Flexiblity*


I pretty much took off yeseterday.  I just did a few minutes of dynamic flexibility work.  I felt a little under the weather, but I feel much better today.  I just have a lingering stuffy nose at this point.  I think I'm good to do some lifting, which I will be doing shortly.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2005)

Just popping by to wish you the best for the New Year, hurry up and get better.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

*Friday*



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Just popping by to wish you the best for the New Year, hurry up and get better.



Thanks BC.  Right back at ya on the NY goodness.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*MG Chinups*
BW+45 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Front Squats*
222 x 5, 5, 5, 5

*Dips*
BW+55 x 8, 7

*Standing DB Overhead Press*
60s x 5

*Pronated Soft Bar Shrugs*
137 x 15, 14

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


Chinups were increased by 5 pounds, plus the pound or so I gained in bodyweight.

Front squats were increased by 10 pounds, but I cut a repetition off each set.  By the same token, I didn't struggle quite as much to get the last repetition up on the last couple of sets like I did last time.

I started to do dips with 10 more pounds than last time.  My shoulder wasn't liking them so much, so I just scrapped them for the last set and did some DB overhead pressing.

The soft bar shrugs are evil.  I think if I continue to do these I need to decrease the weight a little bit or possibly use towels instead as they are little more predictable and easier to track progress with.

I cut out pull throughs because I was running short on time and feeling a little pooped.  I am still recovering from sickness, so I really didn't kill myself today.  Nonetheless, I still made gains over last time.  My stretching at the end was also shortened a bit.


*The Plan*
I think I'm going to finish off next week and deload for a week, or possibly even deload this coming week if I feel the need.  My plan is to cut back the resistance training to 2 sessions for the week and also drop the intensity and volume down significantly.  I will also only include one bout of my higher intensity energy systems training; the other 2 sessions will be lower intensity solid state aerobic activity for about 25 minutes a pop.  When I return, I think I want to give Westside a shot again.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey CP !

Happy New Years !!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2005)

hapy new year pimp.


A few months ago you posted an article from T-mag on recovery.  Do still have a link to that article?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year to all of you as well.

P, is this the article you are referring to?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2005)

yup.  that is it.  i wanted to see what his recomendations for time were in the contrast shower since I have been doing that and wanted to make sure i was getting it right.

thanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Pimp


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New year, CP. Have you set any training goals for this year?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 1, 2006)

*Saturday & Sunday*

*P-funk*
No problem sir; I hope it does you some good.

*Triple Threat*
Right back atcha mang.

*BulkMeUp*
To you too.  I never set number goals.  My goal is to get stronger as always.  I know, most people say you have to set concrete goals, but that never seems to do much of anything for me.


Well, I didn't do any form of exercising this weekend, and my diet was garbage.  Actually, NY eve I was good until I went out.  However, today I ate like complete shit.  Anyway, I will begin eating like a good little nutrition boy once again tomorrow.  I'm thinking I'm going to unload this week instead of next.  I looked back and it's been so long, plus I'm kind of feeling I need to.  

My plan this come week is to lift on Monday and Friday using weights between 50-60% of my 1RM for very low volume and eons from muscular failure.  I will continue with full body routines on these days.  I will do some circuit callisthenics type stuff on Wednesday, and some active recovery level, low intensity, cardiovascular activity on Tuesday and Thursday.  Saturday and Sunday I will probably just do some stretching.

The following week I will return to Westside and test out some 1RMs.  I expect they'll be about where they were pre-injury a few months ago.  I'm hoping I'm actually a tad higher on the squat and deadlift, but I'm not getting my hopes up.  Bench press may be a bit lower, but I think I should be able to at least hit 250, although I would like to match my previous best of 265 if at all possible.  I will be lifting on Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and Sunday when the time comes.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2006)

I noticed no wo's since Friday, old age catching up with ya ?  

Unloading ? Aka going lighter for awhile ?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I noticed no wo's since Friday, old age catching up with ya ?
> 
> Unloading ? Aka going lighter for awhile ?



Haha, yeah, I'm making use of my very first cane right now.

Yeah, I'm cutting the volume (Less total repetitions), frequency (From 3 to 2 sessions this week), and intensity (Only use ~50-55% of my 1RM) of my lifting sessions for a week.  I prefer active recovery as opposed to totally abstaining from exercise.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, yeah, I'm making use of my very first cane right now.
> 
> Yeah, I'm cutting the volume (Less total repetitions), frequency (From 3 to 2 sessions this week), and intensity (Only use ~50-55% of my 1RM) of my lifting sessions for a week.  I prefer active recovery as opposed to totally abstaining from exercise.




Hmmmmmmmm very interesting


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2006)

*Monday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Deadlifts*
225 x 8, 8

*Bench Press*
135 x 8, 8

*Bent Rows*
135 x 8, 8

*Decline Situps*
BW x 20, 20

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


Like I said: low volume, below 60% of my 1RM, and nowhere near failure.  Next time I'll probably just do more basics: squats, overhead pressing, chinups, leg raises (I know, what else is new).  Tomorrow will be light cardio.  I'm going to be ready to attack come next Monday.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 3, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, what is the point of "unloading" and what does it do for you? Why not just take a week off, other than wanting to be in the gym?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 225 x 8, 8
> ...




What are you attacking ?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*Seanp156*
Taking a week off is just another form of deloading/unloading.  Like I said, I just prefer active recovery.  I've taken weeks off before, but I get all damned antsy and I already practically exhibit symptoms of Turret's Syndrome.  

You can reap the same benefits by using a level of intensity that is shown to cause virtually no microtrauma to skeletal muscle at a level of volume, effort, and frequency significantly lower than what your body is accustomed to.

*gwcaton*
Republicans.


*Warmup Walking*

*Stairmill*
Level 6 x 25mins

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


Just did some, what I thought was low intensity, cardio today.  I ended up checking my heartrate about half way through by feeling for it on the radial artery.  I was averaging about 150bpm, which is 75% of my max HR.  I guess that's not really all that low intensity, but I definitely could've pushed myself even harder for that same time period.  Whatever, after tomorrow's session of circuit cardio I will probably just do some incline power walking on Thursday.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2006)

> gwcaton
> Republicans.



Why you attacking me ?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Seanp156*
> Taking a week off is just another form of deloading/unloading.  Like I said, I just prefer active recovery.  *I've taken weeks off before, but I get all damned antsy and I already practically exhibit symptoms of Turret's Syndrome.  *
> 
> You can reap the same benefits by using a level of intensity that is shown to cause virtually no microtrauma to skeletal muscle at a level of volume, effort, and frequency significantly lower than what your body is accustomed to.



Hey I definately feel ya there... I hate taking a week off... maybe I'll give active recovery a try next time I need a break.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Why you attacking me ?



Because you voted for Bush, haha.

*Seanp156*
There was actually an article on EliteFTS about deloading using the Westside template.  I'll see if I can find it if you're interested.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2006)

cp, 

i didnt wear straps last night while doing my barbell rows, and this morning my forearms are more sore than they have been, ever.  i dont know why im telling you this, but i think the "no straps" team just caught up to the "straps team."

on my HIT routine that will be outlined sometime tonight or tommorow i will only be using straps for shrugs and deadlifts whereas now i am using them for those two excercises along with pull-ups occassionally, bb rows always, etc.

i dont think i wished you one, so here goes.  happy new year, my friend.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 225 x 8, 8
> ...


Low volume, I like low volume!!! Whats up BRother Pimp???


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

*soxmuscle*
I'm glad to seemed to enjoy your experience without straps.  Rowing definitely puts some serious stress on the gripping muscles.  I look forward to checking your HIT routine.  I hope you have good luck with HIT again.

Happy NY to you too sir.

*Archangel*
This is actually a deloading period for me.  The volume is lower than normal and everything is very easy for me.  Next week I come back in full force with a powerlifting routine.  Thanks for coming by sir.  How's life?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey I definately feel ya there... I hate taking a week off... maybe I'll give active recovery a try next time I need a break.




You also deload for injury prevention.  Taking a full week off without movement can cause a nice little shock when you come back.  I'm actually thinking about doing more rehab stuff during my unloading weeks, but more along the lines of proprioceptive stuff (curls on 1 leg, 1-arm bench presses, light snatch squats, etc)

Nice journal, CowPlop.    I will be visiting more.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You also deload for injury prevention.  Taking a full week off without movement can cause a nice little shock when you come back.  I'm actually thinking about doing more rehab stuff during my unloading weeks, but more along the lines of proprioceptive stuff (curls on 1 leg, 1-arm bench presses, light snatch squats, etc)
> 
> Nice journal, CowPlop.    I will be visiting more.



Good points there.  I should probably throw in some rotator stuff since my shoulder still hurts me a bit on occasion now that you mention it.  Thanks by the way.  Does that mean you'll also be visiting your own journal more?  Haha, I had to...


*Dynamic Flexibility*

Rest 60secs

*Complex*
Jump Rope x 30secs
Renegade Rows with Twist x 30secs
Jump Rope x 30secs
Renegade Rows with Twist x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Complex*
Level 2 Box Jumps x 30secs
Hindu Pushups x 30secs
Level 2 Lateral Box Jumps x 30secs
Hindu Pushups x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Complex*
Body Squats x 25
Pushups x 20
Hyperextensions x 25
Body Rows x 10
Decline Situps x 20
Rock Climbers x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Complex*
Hindu Squats x 25
Dips x 10
Reverse Hypers x 25
Pullups x 5
Leg Raises x 10
Jumping Jacks x 30secs

Rest 60secs

*Stairmill*
Level 10 x 120secs

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


There you have it.  Cardio of death at its finest.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good points there.  I should probably throw in some rotator stuff since my shoulder still hurts me a bit on occasion now that you mention it.  Thanks by the way.  Does that mean you'll also be visiting your own journal more?  Haha, I had to...




I am actually going to do the same thing, my right RC seems to be slightly weaker than the left and I can feel it on shoulder press.  I am thinking it was tendinitis though, I started taking a joint complex for my knees and ever since my knees and RC have felt much better.  plus the time off of course.

Yeah, during my holiday layoff I let my journal get down to page 3 or some shit, now that I am lifting I will post in it more.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Cardio of death at its finest.



Masochist!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

I understand, life's great my Friend, thanks for asking!!! I read in another journal you where interested in HIT books, I HIGHLY suggest Heavy Duty 1, excellent read, he explains why he does what he does, breaks it down so even I can understand LOL!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

Cardio of death !!!  

You must be super human then cos you aint dead


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Big pimp que pasa bro!!

Hows it going?  Still on deloading?

Hows the shoulder gettin any better or still hovering at like 95%?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2006)

*Dale Mabry*
Which joint complex might I ask?  I should probably take one too.

*BritChick*
That's my middle name.

*Archangel*
Thanks, I'll add it to my list of books to read on the subject of physiology.

*gwcaton*
Hah, thanks.

*DeadBolt*
Yup, deloading indeed.  I lift really light tomorrow, take off for the weekend, and come back ready to rumble Monday morning.

My shoulder still hurts me a little on occasion.  However, if I keep my form good on the big movements it doesn't really bother me.  Overhead pressing feels great.  Flat, incline, and decline are pretty much fine if I keep my elbows tucked and upper back tight.  When I do Westside, I'm going to get back to strengthening my rotator cuff a little more.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2006)

*Thursday*

*Treadmill*
25mins x 3.0mph @ 15% Incline

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


Just some "uphill" powerwalking today.  It actually got my heartrate up to the 150s.  I was surprised at how tough powerwalking is on an incline like that.  Much better than jogging; easier on the joints.  Of course, I still like to jog outside when it's nicer.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2006)

*Friday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Squats*
157 x 8, 8

*Overhead Press*
87 x 8, 8

*Chinups*
BW x 7, 7

*Leg Raises*
BW x 10, 10

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


Deloading n' stuff.  Boring.  Weekend is open, will probably just do some stretching.  Good shit returns Monday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2006)

....Let's see the "good shit" on Monday


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> ....Let's see the "good shit" on Monday



  

Hey it's all good in CP's journal


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

No, it's all out of hand in Pimp's journal.

Of course, I have learned that if you visit a strange gym, pull out some of Pimp's moves (getups, flags, whatever.)  The regulars look at you like you're nuts, then they stay out of your way.  

(It's like being in prison, I guess.  The key is to start a fight, look insane, or become someone's bitch right away.  Or maybe I'm going to the wrong kind of gym...)


----------

